# Una sorpresa in/attesa



## Serafina (27 Gennaio 2019)

Dopo anni di agonia (sempre che qualcuno ricordi la mia storia) è arrivata la svolta inattesa.
Io separata con figli al seguito, seduti in maniera chiassosa e scomposta in un bar, mi accorgo che un uomo, un bell'uomo, mi osserva prepotentemente. 
Sgrano gli occhi e lui mi fa un cenno. Non ha l'aria felice, né serena.

È il marito della pseudo"nonsapreicosa" del mio ex marito. 

La faccio breve. 
Dopo quell'incontro l'ho cercato su facebook, ci siamo scambiati un paio di messaggi in cui io fingevo di sapere meno di quel che effettivamente so. Lui è ancora infelicemente sposato e convinto che tra la sua biondina stagionata e mio marito sia finito tutto più di due anni fa. Illuso. 

Però ha un bel sedere, bacia da Dio e non ha nessun freno inibitorio.

-La chiosa vi lascia intendere l'epilogo inatteso di questa strana avventura.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2019)

Mi sa di vendetta inconscia. 
Per altro tu sai cosr che lui non sa e tu gliele nascondi, ho capito bene?
Tradito due volte da due donne diverse?


----------



## Serafina (27 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi sa di vendetta inconscia.
> Per altro tu sai cosr che lui non sa e tu gliele nascondi, ho capito bene?
> Tradito due volte da due donne diverse?


Inconscia? Io? No, no...consapevolmente ho deciso di prendermi una piccola soddisfazione. 

Le cose che so non riguardano me, non più. Se vorrà, quando vorrà, sua moglie potrà tranquillamente parlargli del pregresso.

Io sono una donna single non tradisco né persone, né idee. Mi godo i regali inattesi, tutto qui.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Inconscia? Io? No, no...consapevolmente ho deciso di prendermi una piccola soddisfazione.
> 
> Le cose che so non riguardano me, non più. Se vorrà, quando vorrà, sua moglie potrà tranquillamente parlargli del pregresso.
> 
> Io sono una donna single non tradisco né persone, né idee. Mi godo i regali inattesi, tutto qui.


Contenta tu . Speravo che tu non ne fossi consapevole e soprattutto non capisco dove sia la soddisfazione 
Tradisci perché ti scopi uno facendogli credere cose che non sono e Nascondendogliene altre
Mi spiace molto per lui.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Inconscia? Io? No, no...consapevolmente ho deciso di prendermi una piccola soddisfazione.
> 
> Le cose che so non riguardano me, non più. Se vorrà, quando vorrà, sua moglie potrà tranquillamente parlargli del pregresso.
> 
> Io sono una donna single non tradisco né persone, né idee. Mi godo i regali inattesi, tutto qui.


Io non so se riuscirei a non dirlo.

Ma forse è perché sono la rana dalla bocca larga, che altro:mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non so se riuscirei a non dirlo.
> 
> Ma forse è perché sono la rana dalla bocca larga, che altro:mexican:


O forse perché quell’uomo non ha colpe e non merita di essere preso per il culo
Cattiveria gratuita


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> O forse perché quell’uomo non ha colpe e non merita di essere preso per il culo
> Cattiveria gratuita


Beh...è in giro a cercare donne e sta tradendo con la ex moglie dell’ex (crede) amante della moglie.
È roba da pochade non da lealtà. Ma


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> O forse perché quell’uomo non ha colpe e non merita di essere preso per il culo
> Cattiveria gratuita


Quanto sei maschilista.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh...è in giro a cercare donne e sta tradendo con la ex moglie dell’ex (crede) amante della moglie.
> È roba da pochade non da lealtà. Ma


Con la differenza che lui pensa che siano sullo stesso livello 
Comunque una relazione malata


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quanto sei maschilista.


Che fai dai ragione a  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]?
Me lo dice da sempre


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Inconscia? Io? No, no...consapevolmente ho deciso di prendermi una piccola soddisfazione.
> 
> Le cose che so non riguardano me, non più. Se vorrà, quando vorrà, sua moglie potrà tranquillamente parlargli del pregresso.
> 
> Io sono una donna single non tradisco né persone, né idee. Mi godo i regali inattesi, tutto qui.


Levati lo sfizio. Radicati nel presente e nel momento. È goditi quello che arriva. Senza tralasciare l'ipotesi che lui abbia fatto il passo verso di te esattamente perché sei chi sei.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che fai dai ragione a [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]?


Il fatto che la summenzionata guardi il mondo dal buco della serratura e sia convinta di conoscerlo tutto a memoria, non vuol dire mica che davanti a quel buco della serratura non ci passi un brandello, per quanto minuscolo, di realtà. Dopo anni evidentemente ti conosce bene.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Con la differenza che lui pensa che siano sullo stesso livello
> Comunque una relazione malata


Diciamo complessa anzi...complicata come su fb :carneval:
Del resto su fb è pieno di persone che si collegano dai wi-fi dei locali facendo sapere a tutti dove si trovano (ma anche quando vanno a correre e con quale itinerario :facepalm: ) potrebbe anche non essersi trovato al bar casualmente.
Un soggetto cinematografico  già pronto


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il fatto che la summenzionata guardi il mondo dal buco della serratura e sia convinta di conoscerlo tutto a memoria, non vuol dire mica che davanti a quel buco della serratura non ci passi un brandello, per quanto minuscolo, di realtà. Dopo anni evidentemente ti conosce bene.


Be sono contenta che grazie a me abbiate trovato un punto in comune 
Comunque non so se maschilista sia il termine giusto. Sicuramente mi ritrovo più spesso dalla parte degli uomini ma solo perché dalle donne mi aspetto di più di quello che spesso leggo qui


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Dopo anni di agonia (sempre che qualcuno ricordi la mia storia) è arrivata la svolta inattesa.
> Io separata con figli al seguito, seduti in maniera chiassosa e scomposta in un bar, mi accorgo che un uomo, un bell'uomo, mi osserva prepotentemente.
> Sgrano gli occhi e lui mi fa un cenno. Non ha l'aria felice, né serena.
> 
> ...


 mi sa tanto che vi state togliendo la soddisfazione reciproca  di farla pagare ai vostri coniugi ed ex.
Chi si accontenta....gode


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be sono contenta che grazie a me abbiate trovato un punto in comune
> Comunque non so se maschilista sia il termine giusto. Sicuramente mi ritrovo più spesso dalla parte degli uomini ma solo perché dalle donne mi aspetto di più di quello che spesso leggo qui


Sarebbe da chiederti la ragione in base alla quale ti ritieni in diritto di avere aspettative più alte nei confronti di vite altrui. Come guardare i pesci in un acquario e incazzarsi perché girano a destra invece che a sinistra.
Sicuramente hai più punti in comune tu con Chi pretende di giudicare alta complesso dal limitato punto di vista della cattedra di una classe d'asilo di quanti ne possa avere io.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi sa tanto che vi state togliendo la soddisfazione reciproca  di farla pagare ai vostri coniugi ed ex.
> Chi si accontenta....gode


Un giorno qualcuno mi dovrà spiegare perché c'è questo divieto implicito di dire _perché no?_
Come se farsi un giro con qualcuno che ci sta forse automaticamente accontentarsi. Ma non dipenderà dalla persona?
Che poi mi piacerebbe proprio sapere se chi oggi parla di accontentarsi in vita sua l'ha data solo a premi Nobel e dintorni...


----------



## Foglia (27 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Un giorno qualcuno mi dovrà spiegare perché c'è questo divieto implicito di dire _perché no?_
> Come se farsi un giro con qualcuno che ci sta forse automaticamente accontentarsi. Ma non dipenderà dalla persona?
> Che poi mi piacerebbe proprio sapere se chi oggi parla di accontentarsi in vita sua l'ha data solo a premi Nobel e dintorni...


Il fatto è che tra tutti quelli che possono starci... Proprio col marito della amante del tuo ex? E' una scelta di opportunità, perché è quasi garantito che non sia una coincidenza tra due visti e piaciuti. Oh... Se poi ad entrambi sta bene pensare di rivalersi... Pure io comunque lascerei perdere in questo frangente di dare delucidazioni a lui. Francamente eviterei proprio.


----------



## Serafina (27 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> O forse perché quell’uomo non ha colpe e non merita di essere preso per il culo
> Cattiveria gratuita


Ahahahahahah colpe? Preso per il culo? 
Ma quanti anni hai?

A letto ci si va in due. Non siamo mica adolescenti che "non c'è sesso senza amore"... che già ai tempi miei ci credevo poco.

Lui sa quel che vuole. Io anche. Ci hanno brutalmente feriti. Scusate se ci riprendiamo un po' di vita e nel frattempo ci lecchiamo ferite a vicenda. Ferite che stanno bene dove stanno e che non è mia intenzione riaprire.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sarebbe da chiederti la ragione in base alla quale ti ritieni in diritto di avere aspettative più alte nei confronti di vite altrui. Come guardare i pesci in un acquario e incazzarsi perché girano a destra invece che a sinistra.
> Sicuramente hai più punti in comune tu con Chi pretende di giudicare alta complesso dal limitato punto di vista della cattedra di una classe d'asilo di quanti ne possa avere io.


Essendo una donna mi aspetto da una donna un atteggiamento diverso ma la cosa finisce lì
Un giorno capirò perché i miei sono giudizi e i tuoi (generico) no
Se non si può esprimere il proprio pensiero chiudiamo il forum


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah colpe? Preso per il culo?
> Ma quanti anni hai?
> 
> A letto ci si va in due. Non siamo mica adolescenti che "non c'è sesso senza amore"... che già ai tempi miei ci credevo poco.
> ...


Ma cosa c’entea Il sesso senza amore? 
Raramente parlo di amore. Termine a cui do una certa importanza e che non uso a casaccio
Ho 49 anni e non scoperei con uno che scopa con me solo per quello che rappresento (o comunque è il motivo principale per cui mi sono avvicinata ) e non per quello che sono e viceversa . Vorrei qualcosa in più. Almeno sapere che vuole me. Ma appunto ognuno ha le proprie esigenze.


----------



## Serafina (27 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Levati lo sfizio. Radicati nel presente e nel momento. È goditi quello che arriva. Senza tralasciare l'ipotesi che lui abbia fatto il passo verso di te esattamente perché sei chi sei.


Ipotesi presa in considerazione. Diciamo che  c'è del sublime in questa cosa. Una sorta di liberatoria ferocia da parte di entrambi.


----------



## Vera (27 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Dopo anni di agonia (sempre che qualcuno ricordi la mia storia) è arrivata la svolta inattesa.
> Io separata con figli al seguito, seduti in maniera chiassosa e scomposta in un bar, mi accorgo che un uomo, un bell'uomo, mi osserva prepotentemente.
> Sgrano gli occhi e lui mi fa un cenno. Non ha l'aria felice, né serena.
> 
> ...


Ma sì, hai fatto bene, fanculo


----------



## Serafina (27 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma sì, hai fatto bene, fanculo


Una botta di vita! Suggerisco e consiglio.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Ipotesi presa in considerazione. Diciamo che  c'è del sublime in questa cosa. Una sorta di liberatoria ferocia da parte di entrambi.


Studia, Goditela e racconta.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Un giorno qualcuno mi dovrà spiegare perché c'è questo divieto implicito di dire _perché no?_
> Come se farsi un giro con qualcuno che ci sta forse automaticamente accontentarsi. Ma non dipenderà dalla persona?
> Che poi mi piacerebbe proprio sapere se chi oggi parla di accontentarsi in vita sua l'ha data solo a premi Nobel e dintorni...


Ma cosa c’entra il premio Nobel o il mega figo
Se cerchi la scopata per la scopata va bene tutto
C’e Anche chi non ha problemi a non scopare se non trova quello che la interessi 
E sicuramente uno che io trovo molto interessante può essere un coglione per un’altra e viceversa


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Essendo una donna mi aspetto da una donna un atteggiamento diverso ma la cosa finisce lì
> Un giorno capirò perché i miei sono giudizi e i tuoi (generico) no
> Se non si può esprimere il proprio pensiero chiudiamo il forum


Figurati se proprio io mi Lagno dell'atteggiamento giudicante. Trovo però molto divertente sta storia delle aspettative. Siamo 10 miliardi sulla terra, più della metà di sesso femminile. 5 miliardi e spicci di donne con formazione, cultura, e storie personali completamente diverse. Lasciando perdere l'intelligenza.
5 miliardi e spicci di donne che poste di fronte alla stessa situazione avranno 5 miliardi e spicci di reazioni diverse.
Certo che i tuoi sono giudizi e i miei pure. Solo che secondo me un giudizio che parte dal presupposto "siccome io farei così allora tu dovresti fare... " più che un giudizio sembra vendita compulsiva. Una cosa tipo rappresentante della Folletto con il piede infilato nella porta.


Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra il premio Nobel o il mega figo
> Se cerchi la scopata per la scopata va bene tutto
> C’e Anche chi non ha problemi a non scopare se non trova quello che la interessi
> E sicuramente uno che io trovo molto interessante può essere un coglione per un’altra e viceversa


Ma col cazzo proprio che se cerchi la scopata per la scopata va bene tutto!
Chi mi scopo definisce me, innanzitutto. Come qualunque altra scelta definisce Innanzitutto chi fa quella scelta.
Solo che le parole vanno scelte in modo preciso, visto che siamo su un forum dove non è che l'atteggiamento nel corpo o la mimica facciale mentre parliamo fanno media.
Ho chiesto solo ragione nella scelta del termine accontentarsi.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rosarose (27 Gennaio 2019)

Da come scrivi sembra proprio che sia liberatorio!
In altri post si è parlato di vendetta, ecco io ci vedo, dato che l'uomo in questione ha " un bel culo, bacia da dio, e non ha freni inibitori" una SANA quanto sfiziosa VENDETTA.
Un occhio per occhio dente per dente

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Figurati se proprio io mi Lagno dell'atteggiamento giudicante. Trovo però molto divertente sta storia delle aspettative. Siamo 10 miliardi sulla terra, più della metà di sesso femminile. 5 miliardi e spicci di donne con formazione, cultura, e storie personali completamente diverse. Lasciando perdere l'intelligenza.
> 5 miliardi e spicci di donne che poste di fronte alla stessa situazione avranno 5 miliardi e spicci di reazioni diverse.
> Certo che i tuoi sono giudizi e i miei pure. Solo che secondo me un giudizio che parte dal presupposto "siccome io farei così allora tu dovresti fare... " più che un giudizio sembra vendita compulsiva. Una cosa tipo rappresentante della Folletto con il piede infilato nella porta.
> 
> ...


Dove leggi che le ho detto di comportarmi come mi comporterei io?
Se un tuo amico ti chiede un consiglio tu gli dici cosa pensi o quello che vorrebbe sentirsi dire. Se ti racconta un fatto e tu non condividi glielo dici? 
Per me lei può scoparsi il tipo a vita. Sono libera di dire che io non lo farei?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma col cazzo proprio che se cerchi la scopata per la scopata va bene tutto!
> Chi mi scopo definisce me, innanzitutto. Come qualunque altra scelta definisce Innanzitutto chi fa quella scelta.
> Solo che le parole vanno scelte in modo preciso, visto che siamo su un forum dove non è che l'atteggiamento nel corpo o la mimica facciale mentre parliamo fanno media.
> Ho chiesto solo ragione nella scelta del termine accontentarsi.
> ...


Straquoto che chi ti scopi definisce te
Lo penso anche io
Probabilmente mi esprimo peggio di te e arriva un messaggio diverso da quello che vorrei dare
Grazie per l’aiuto


----------



## Skorpio (27 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Dopo anni di agonia (sempre che qualcuno ricordi la mia storia) è arrivata la svolta inattesa.
> Io separata con figli al seguito, seduti in maniera chiassosa e scomposta in un bar, mi accorgo che un uomo, un bell'uomo, mi osserva prepotentemente.
> Sgrano gli occhi e lui mi fa un cenno. Non ha l'aria felice, né serena.
> 
> ...


Ma che strana.. è un classico :rotfl:

Se vuoi ti scrivo anche il finale in 2 righe :rotfl:


----------



## Serafina (27 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dove leggi che le ho detto di comportarmi come mi comporterei io?
> Se un tuo amico ti chiede un consiglio tu gli dici cosa pensi o quello che vorrebbe sentirsi dire. Se ti racconta un fatto e tu non condividi glielo dici?
> Per me lei può scoparsi il tipo a vita. Sono libera di dire che io non lo farei?


Liberissima, ma non mi attribuire cattiveria gratuita a priori. Va bene così?
Anche perché non sai nulla di quel che ho vissuto, non conosci i miei demoni, non sai cosa mi muove e cosa mi frena.


----------



## Serafina (27 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma che strana.. è un classico :rotfl:
> 
> Se vuoi ti scrivo anche il finale in 2 righe :rotfl:


Sì, te ne prego. Scrivilo...


----------



## Lara3 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Dopo anni di agonia (sempre che qualcuno ricordi la mia storia) è arrivata la svolta inattesa.
> Io separata con figli al seguito, seduti in maniera chiassosa e scomposta in un bar, mi accorgo che un uomo, un bell'uomo, mi osserva prepotentemente.
> Sgrano gli occhi e lui mi fa un cenno. Non ha l'aria felice, né serena.
> 
> ...


Guarda ... ho sempre pensato che ricambiare il favore a un traditore con uno che ha un bel sedere e bacia da dio è... sublime. Poi che lui sia il marito dell’amante dell’ex ... sono dettagli che danno ancora più soddisfazione.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Sì, te ne prego. Scrivilo...


Che due che si sentono sfigati e si ritrovano, non faranno mai una coppia "figa"

Detto ciò, goditela.. :carneval:

Tenendo a mente la regola generale di cui sopra, senza confidare troppo nelle "eccezioni" che confermano la regola


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Un giorno qualcuno mi dovrà spiegare perché c'è questo divieto implicito di dire _perché no?_
> Come se farsi un giro con qualcuno che ci sta forse automaticamente accontentarsi. Ma non dipenderà dalla persona?
> Che poi mi piacerebbe proprio sapere se chi oggi parla di accontentarsi in vita sua l'ha data solo a premi Nobel e dintorni...


 non trovo normale il meccanismo scatenante. Se poi uno piace premio nobel o no, ben venga.
Ma da come ha scritto, il fulcro è altrove.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Guarda ... ho sempre pensato che ricambiare il favore a un traditore con uno che ha un bel sedere e bacia da dio è... sublime. Poi che lui sia il marito dell’amante dell’ex ... sono dettagli che danno ancora più soddisfazione.


Evidentemente non sono cose così importanti tua moglie sta con suo marito. Oh scusa...se tuo marito sta con sua moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non trovo normale il meccanismo scatenante. Se poi uno piace premio nobel o no, ben venga.
> Ma da come ha scritto, il fulcro è altrove.


Ma si il fulcro è in ciò che ognuno trova eccitante.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non trovo normale il meccanismo scatenante. Se poi uno piace premio nobel o no, ben venga.
> Ma da come ha scritto, il fulcro è altrove.


Resta da capire come mai chiami un accontentarsi prendere delle sensazioni da una persona. Indipendentemente da tutto.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Serafina (27 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che due che si sentono sfigati e si ritrovano, non faranno mai una coppia "figa"
> 
> Detto ciò, goditela.. :carneval:
> 
> Tenendo a mente la regola generale di cui sopra, senza confidare troppo nelle "eccezioni" che confermano la regola


Coppia?
Ho avuto un brivido (ed un conato). 
Ahahahahahah romantici voi.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Coppia?
> Ho avuto un brivido (ed un conato).
> Ahahahahahah romantici voi.


Mi spiace del conato, io l'ho avuto ieri in altro 3d, ti sono vicino

Non c'è nulla di romantico..
Dicesi "coppia" un insieme formato da 2 persone che condividono uno spazio relazionale , da una trombata una volta al mese, al torneo di bridge

Mi è venuto in mente che il mio compagno di doppio a tennis, quest'anno mi va nel culo perché ha detto che non ne ha più voglia, e devo trovarne un altro x il torneo sociale di primavera

Domani mi metto a caccia


----------



## disincantata (27 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Coppia?
> Ho avuto un brivido (ed un conato).
> Ahahahahahah romantici voi.



Io non ricordo la tua storia, e capisco eccome certe 'soddisfazioni' post tradimento subìto,  ma se sei separata, che cambia per te farlo con lui, bel culo a parte???? Capisco piu' lui  se e' ancora con la moglie che lo ha tradito.  O ho capito zero????

SEI DISILLUSA per il tradimento subìto   o per le conseguenze?


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2019)

Sei disillusa.
Non sei interessata al tipo ma quello che rappresenta.
Ti accontenti.
Non cerchi un cazzo ma un boomerang che torni in testa al tuo ex marito.
.... Ma una domanda. Non è che semplicemente magari te va de scopà?


----------



## spleen (27 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma si il fulcro è in ciò che ognuno trova eccitante.


Il fulcro e' la solita storia della vendetta per lenire la ferita narcisistica. Faccenda che contunua a legare i protagonisti al torto subìto, senza mai levarsi da quella pastoia, il solito legame a doppio filo col passato, di quelli che non consentono mai di mettere distanza, di guardare avanti per davvero.


----------



## spleen (27 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Straquoto che *chi ti scopi definisce te*
> Lo penso anche io
> Probabilmente mi esprimo peggio di te e arriva un messaggio diverso da quello che vorrei dare
> Grazie per l’aiuto


Si, ma a definirti ancora meglio è chi non ti ( ti generico) scopi.


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Dopo anni di agonia (sempre che qualcuno ricordi la mia storia) è arrivata la svolta inattesa.
> Io separata con figli al seguito, seduti in maniera chiassosa e scomposta in un bar, mi accorgo che un uomo, un bell'uomo, mi osserva prepotentemente.
> Sgrano gli occhi e lui mi fa un cenno. Non ha l'aria felice, né serena.
> 
> ...


finalmente qualcuno che scopa


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> finalmente qualcuno che scopa


Liquidata anche questa passiamo al prossimo caso


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2019)

è uno sporco lavoro, ma qualcuno deve pur farlo


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Resta da capire come mai chiami un accontentarsi prendere delle sensazioni da una persona. Indipendentemente da tutto.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


in questo caso credo che non sia la persona a dare sensazioni. Ma il ruolo che ricopre quella persona, marito dell'amante dell'ex marito di Serafina.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sei disillusa.
> Non sei interessata al tipo ma quello che rappresenta.
> Ti accontenti.
> Non cerchi un cazzo ma un boomerang che torni in testa al tuo ex marito.


 questo intendevo.
Se le andava di scopare lo avrebbe già fatto.Senza aspettare sto tizio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma si il fulcro è in ciò che ognuno trova eccitante.


 cornificare l'amante del suo ex marito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Gennaio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> è uno sporco lavoro, ma qualcuno deve pur farlo


cosa scopare o passare al prossimo caso?


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa scopare o passare al prossimo caso?


  far notare che qualcuno scopa senza troppi retropensieri


----------



## Serafina (28 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sei disillusa.
> Non sei interessata al tipo ma quello che rappresenta.
> Ti accontenti.
> Non cerchi un cazzo ma un boomerang che torni in testa al tuo ex marito.
> .... Ma una domanda. Non è che semplicemente magari te va de scopà?


Lapalissiano!!!


----------



## Serafina (28 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Il fulcro e' la solita storia della vendetta per lenire la ferita narcisistica. Faccenda che contunua a legare i protagonisti al torto subìto, senza mai levarsi da quella pastoia, il solito legame a doppio filo col passato, di quelli che non consentono mai di mettere distanza, di guardare avanti per davvero.


Il filo. Il filo non si spezzerà mai, è il padre dei miei figli, l'uomo che avrei voluto accanto. Però è andata come è andata. Un gran dolore, ma fortunatamente ci si stanca anche di star male.

Quindi...mi godo la compagnia di un uomo interessante che comprende la mia voglia di viaggiare senza bagaglio emotivo. Del resto del mondo, ora come ora, mi interessa veramente troppo poco per occuparmene. Amante ed ex inclusi. 
Risparmio le energie per ciò che conta davvero.


----------



## spleen (28 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Il filo. Il filo non si spezzerà mai, è il padre dei miei figli, l'uomo che avrei voluto accanto. Però è andata come è andata. Un gran dolore, ma fortunatamenteci si stanca anche di star male.
> 
> Quindi...mi godo la compagnia di un uomo interessante che comprende la mia voglia di viaggiare senza bagaglio emotivo. Del resto del mondo, ora come ora, mi interessa veramente troppo poco per occuparmene. Amante ed ex inclusi.
> Risparmio le energie per ciò che conta davvero.


Tutto quello che una persona fa conta davvero, la vita non è una modalità on-off di qualcosa, tutto ha un significato, che ci piaccia o no. Anche quello che stai vivendo ha un significato per te perchè è una tua scelta precisa, che corrisponde ad un bisogno. E' su quel bisogno che devi un pochettino riflettere. Ti serviva leggerezza? Perfetto. Un  lenitivo sulle ferite sanguinanti? Bene. Attenta a non farla diventare morfina, quella che ti promette di dimenticare i tuoi guai, che poi ti aspettano al varco e produce assuefazione.... Spero di essermi spiegato su cosa intendo.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Dopo anni di agonia (sempre che qualcuno ricordi la mia storia) è arrivata la svolta inattesa.
> Io separata con figli al seguito, seduti in maniera chiassosa e scomposta in un bar, mi accorgo che un uomo, un bell'uomo, mi osserva prepotentemente.
> Sgrano gli occhi e lui mi fa un cenno. Non ha l'aria felice, né serena.
> 
> ...


Due piccioni con una fava. 
Ti sei presa un po' di soddisfazione nei confronti dell'amante e nel contempo ti sei scopata un tipo interessante.
Idem credo possa valere per lui, che ha in più una discreta giustificazione per le corna messe.


----------



## Moni (28 Gennaio 2019)

Ma alla fine non fa nulla di male sono entrambi adulti e se stanno bene che se la vivessero
Anche fosse nata da vendetta e vabbè poteva essere uno schifo invece regala cose positive ad entrambi fossero pure solo momenti 
Tra tanti tradimenti merdosi qui dentro sicuramente più di questo con amici di famiglia o tirati avanti x mesi e che ognuno si condisce come meglio crede.... questo francamente non mi sembra così penoso

E poi ci fosse più gente che scopa qui dentro scusate 
Meno post più sesso 
Serafina viviti questa cosa gestisci tela bene e bon così


----------



## Vera (28 Gennaio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> finalmente qualcuno che scopa


Ma infatti! Qualcuno che scopa senza tante pippe mentali, soprattutto


----------



## Moni (28 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma infatti! Qualcuno che scopa senza tante pippe mentali, soprattutto


OH!


----------



## spleen (28 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma infatti! Qualcuno che scopa senza tante pippe mentali, soprattutto


  Scopare per vendetta è un atto di leggerezza? Giusto per capire eh, e aldilà di quello che dice la protagonista.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Scopare per vendetta è un atto di leggerezza? Giusto per capire eh, e aldilà di quello che dice la protagonista.


Meno male che non stona solo a me
Scopare con uno per quello che rappresenta e non per il piacere di farlo con cui è scopare con leggerezza?


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Scopare per vendetta è un atto di leggerezza? Giusto per capire eh, e aldilà di quello che dice la protagonista.


Non è che la leggerezza sia un pregio in certe situazioni.
Io qui vedo una single che si è tolta la soddisfazione di scoparsi uno che le piaceva allo stesso tempo ottenendo la non disprezzabile sensazione di fare cornuta l'amante dell'ex.
E vedo un marito cornuto che si è tolto la soddisfazione di farsi l'ex moglie dell'amante di sua moglie, probabilmente anche lui ottenendo una bella scopata.
E una moglie che tradisce il marito di cui sopra, scopando a sua volta.
Chi dovrebbe essere quello più leggero, tra tutti? E perché?


----------



## Moni (28 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Scopare per vendetta è un atto di leggerezza? Giusto per capire eh, e aldilà di quello che dice la protagonista.


Ma chi vi ha detto che trattasi di vendetta 
E anche se fosse iniziata così e poi avessero scoperto che stanno bene quindi?

Ora pure a sindacare come nasce una cosa e perché è per come ci scopa bene le regala un pi di serenità e stop
Ogni tradimento è quindi scopata qui dentro sarebbe contestabile

Si si ce bisogno davvero di trombare di più qui dentro che pesantezza


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Non ci vedo nulla di trascendentale. Una persona ci attira non solo per gli occhi, culo, tette..ma anche per ciò che dice o rappresenta. Si sono scelti sapendo benissimo chi sono..è una vendetta...e l'adrenalina e l'ormone sono saliti anche per la vendetta, la rivincita, il metterlo in quel posto all' amante dei rispettivi partner...cosi come quando si è traditi c è il calo di stima pensando forse l amante è meglio di me? Ecco serafina lo avrà pensato..ne avrà sofferto...e ora scopandosi il marito della str..za....ha controbilanciato.... capita anche che persone per anni non scopano, si separano e diventano amanti, anche solo per qualche scopata e basta, pur se ognuno ha nuovo compagno!.  Il cervello è tutto nel sesso. Lo stesso tipo, magari non fosse stato chi è, non lo avrebbe considerato. E la chiosa del suo post è chiara. C è soddisfazione, orgoglio ritrovato.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Scopare per vendetta è un atto di leggerezza? Giusto per capire eh, e aldilà di quello che dice la protagonista.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Meno male che non stona solo a me
> Scopare con uno per quello che rappresenta e non per il piacere di farlo con cui è scopare con leggerezza?


Quoto entrambi.
Altro che leggerezza!
Questi fanno sesso in quattro, come minimo.


----------



## Foglia (28 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto entrambi.
> Altro che leggerezza!
> Questi fanno sesso in quattro, come minimo.


----------



## mavi1982 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah colpe? Preso per il culo?
> Ma quanti anni hai?
> 
> A letto ci si va in due. Non siamo mica adolescenti che "non c'è sesso senza amore"... che già ai tempi miei ci credevo poco.
> ...


Mi trovi d'accordo 
Siere adulti consenzienti e liberi di fare quello che volete.
Non ci hai ancora parlato di come la vivi sul lato sentimentale, da quanto tempo va avanti la vostra relazione e se è assidua.

Io non conosco la tua storia con il tuo ex marito, ma non condanno il fatto che tu abbia un amicizia (o qualcosa di più) con il marito della tua amante anche perchè da come parli tu hai già ampiente elaborato il dolore provocato dal tradimento el tuo ex.
Se è cosi davvero non ci vedo nessun tipo di problema.


----------



## spleen (28 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma chi vi ha detto che trattasi di vendetta  E anche se fosse iniziata così e poi avessero scoperto che stanno bene quindi?  Ora pure a sindacare come nasce una cosa e perché è per come ci scopa bene le regala un pi di serenità e stop Ogni tradimento è quindi scopata qui dentro sarebbe contestabile  Si si ce bisogno davvero di trombare di più qui dentro che pesantezza


  OK, ha fatto bene, sono tutti contenti e non c'è nessun problema, nessuno di niente, il fatto che ci siano dei legami, delle reminescenza, delle vendette e delle soddisfazioni a ferite narcisistiche non conta nulla. Contenta? A parte il fatto che forse io trombo più di te,  quello che non capisco è perchè mi aggredisci in modo "pesante" in nome della "leggerezza"  C'è qualcosa che ti tocca da vicino?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> OK, ha fatto bene, sono tutti contenti e non c'è nessun problema, nessuno di niente, il fatto che ci siano dei legami, delle reminescenza, delle vendette e delle soddisfazioni a ferite narcisistiche non conta nulla. Contenta? A parte il fatto che forse io trombo più di te,  quello che non capisco è perchè mi aggredisci in modo "pesante" in nome della "leggerezza"  C'è qualcosa che ti tocca da vicino?


Non posso più darti verdi


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Nessuno però che commenta il fatto che il tipo in questione sia attualmente ancora cornificato dalla moglie...
Perché dovrebbe comportarsi meglio di tutti gli altri protagonisti?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno però che commenta il fatto che il tipo in questione sia attualmente ancora cornificato dalla moglie...
> Perché dovrebbe comportarsi meglio di tutti gli altri protagonisti?


Qualcuno ne ha fatto una questione morale o di buona educazione?
Semplicemente è una storia che mescola sesso, frustrazioni, rivalse, rabbia e chissà che altro.


----------



## spleen (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che la leggerezza sia un pregio in certe situazioni. Io qui vedo una single che si è tolta la soddisfazione di scoparsi uno che le piaceva allo stesso tempo ottenendo la non disprezzabile sensazione di fare cornuta l'amante dell'ex. E vedo un marito cornuto che si è tolto la soddisfazione di farsi l'ex moglie dell'amante di sua moglie, probabilmente anche lui ottenendo una bella scopata. E una moglie che tradisce il marito di cui sopra, scopando a sua volta. Chi dovrebbe essere quello più leggero, tra tutti? E perché?


 Ma infatti, dov'è la leggerezza? boh.


----------



## mavi1982 (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno però che commenta il fatto che il tipo in questione sia attualmente ancora cornificato dalla moglie...
> Perché dovrebbe comportarsi meglio di tutti gli altri protagonisti?


Quoto


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma infatti, dov'è la leggerezza? boh.


La ghè no.

Ma si sta meglio evidentemente a far finta che ci sia...


----------



## Marjanna (28 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma infatti, dov'è la leggerezza? boh.


Serafina ha scritto lo scorso settembre. Quindi la separazione è avvenuta negli ultimi mesi del 2018. A inizio 2019 è amante del marito dell'amante del suo ex marito.
Mi vengono in mente quelle telenovela dove ci sono 10 personaggi e si intrecciano per anni, e alla fine tutti sono stati con tutti.


----------



## Paolo123 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Beautiful.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Il filo. Il filo non si spezzerà mai, è il padre dei miei figli, l'uomo che avrei voluto accanto. Però è andata come è andata. Un gran dolore, ma fortunatamente ci si stanca anche di star male.
> 
> Quindi...mi godo la compagnia di un uomo interessante che comprende la mia voglia di viaggiare senza bagaglio emotivo. Del resto del mondo, ora come ora, mi interessa veramente troppo poco per occuparmene. Amante ed ex inclusi.
> Risparmio le energie per ciò che conta davvero.


Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega. 
Quindi perché no ?
Poi trovare uno che bacia bene e ha un bel sedere non è cosa facile .
Donne del forum , confermate please !
Perché rinunciare ?


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Serafina ha scritto lo scorso settembre. Quindi la separazione è avvenuta negli ultimi mesi del 2018. A inizio 2019 è amante del marito dell'amante del suo ex marito.
> Mi vengono in mente quelle telenovela dove ci sono 10 personaggi e si intrecciano per anni, e alla fine tutti sono stati con tutti.


tanta manna per il forum


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> tanta manna per il forum


che cinico


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2019)

lo so


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega.
> Quindi perché no ?
> Poi trovare uno che bacia bene e ha un bel sedere non è cosa facile .
> Donne del forum , confermate please !
> Perché rinunciare ?


Perchè non posso prescindere da chi sia la persona che bacio o mi scopo, quando lo faccio.

Non mi andrebbe proprio di scopare indirettamente con l’amante del mio ex e con il dolore/la frustrazione di due tradimenti.
Né mi andrebbe di essere un mezzo di sublimazione interna di una vendetta di qualcun altro. 
Anche se ha un bel culo e bacia da dio.

Ovvio parlo per me.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perchè non posso prescindere da chi sia la persona che bacio o mi scopo, quando lo faccio.
> 
> Non mi andrebbe proprio di scopare indirettamente con l’amante del mio ex e con il dolore/la frustrazione di due tradimenti.
> Né mi andrebbe di essere un mezzo di sublimazione interna di una vendetta di qualcun altro.
> ...


Siamo in due


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Siamo in due


 E io? :incazzato:


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perchè non posso prescindere da chi sia la persona che bacio o mi scopo, quando lo faccio.
> 
> *Non mi andrebbe proprio di scopare indirettamente con l’amante del mio ex e con il dolore/la frustrazione di due tradimenti.
> *Né mi andrebbe di essere un mezzo di sublimazione interna di una vendetta di qualcun altro.
> ...


Perché valuti sulla base delle tue esperienza.
Io come single mi sentirei in colpa a frequentare una donna sposata il cui marito la ritiene fedele o a rischiare di mettere in crisi una coppia in cui lei sia amata dal rispettivo.
Mi sentirei più a mio agio con una che è stata tradita, o addirittura con una di cui mi è noto il perseverare dell'inganno subito.
E già questo è il caso di Serafina.
Se a questa mia giustificazione aggiungo il fatto che questa donna è la compagna dell'amante di mia moglie, i sensi di colpa svaniscono del tutto. 
Questa è una ragione che si aggiunge al resto.
A una ridicolizzazione dell'amante che fa tanto bene all'autostima, a una piccola vendetta che riduce i rancori.
E, conditio sine qua non, a una forte attrattività della persona, che rende tutto questo possibile.
Non è una storia d'amore, ci si usa un po', ma dove sta la differenza con tante altre storie?
E' la banale quadratura del cerchio, dove si inizia con una menzogna e si finisce per rendere tutto assimilabile ad essa.


----------



## Moni (28 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> OK, ha fatto bene, sono tutti contenti e non c'è nessun problema, nessuno di niente, il fatto che ci siano dei legami, delle reminescenza, delle vendette e delle soddisfazioni a ferite narcisistiche non conta nulla. Contenta? A parte il fatto che forse io trombo più di te,  quello che non capisco è perchè mi aggredisci in modo "pesante" in nome della "leggerezza"  C'è qualcosa che ti tocca da vicino?


Ti aggredisco?
Questa povera crista dopo essere stata tradita viene qui a scrivere che ha una storia che lui è l ex marito di colti con cui è stata tradita e molti a mebargliela sulla vendetta e su scopate in 4 e bla bla bla 
Non c'è nessuna ma proprio nessuna attinenza con la mia storia che è completamente diversa e risolta da tempo. 
La tua onestamente non la ricordo non so se sei un tradito o traditore. 
Ma lasciatela in pace sta donna sono due adulti e maggiirnnibio proprio non ci vedo tutta sta sete di vendetta nel loro atteggiamento
Sarà che mi mal pensa mal fa.


----------



## Moni (28 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non posso più darti verdi


Eccola 
Quella che per me qui dentro ha tradito nel modo più bieco  e se la racconta in ogni modo da anni e anni e anni e anni e poi ha coraggio di giudicare sta donna per come e perché  chi si scopa 

Vabbè


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Eccola
> Quella che per me qui dentro ha tradito nel modo più bieco  e se la racconta in ogni modo da anni e anni e anni e anni e poi ha coraggio di giudicare sta donna per come e perché  chi si scopa
> 
> Vabbè


Ma dove cazzo l'ho giudicata? 
Che palle


----------



## Moni (28 Gennaio 2019)

Io leggo qui qualche volta x curiosità x vedere certe situazioni se evolvono vedi Danny che per me è davvero un bravo cristo

Ma vedo che non cambia mai nulla pagine e pagine e pagine a sviscerare sempre stessi argomenti sotto ma perennemente 

E appena arriva  una crista che racconta si ricomincia anzi giù a menargliela qnd lei mi è parsa tutto sommato tranquilla

Spleen se scopi buon per te tanti qui dentro no e si vede tutto li.. 

Saluti


----------



## Moni (28 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma dove cazzo l'ho giudicata?
> Che palle


Mi sa di vendetta inconscia. 
Per altro tu sai cosr che lui non sa e tu gliele nascondi, ho capito bene?
Tradito due volte da due donne diverse?

Ma ti leggi? Lei dai della vendicativa e traditrice e non  giudichi?? 

Tu che ti sedevi al tavolo con marito e amante in contemporanea ah ma si era una cosa diversa che non intaccava l armonia e poi l hai  chiusa (qnd l amante e'mezzo morto..) 

Non va be Nocciola dai che personaggio 

Entro da un cliente vah


----------



## Paolo123 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Ti aggredisco?
> Questa povera crista dopo essere stata tradita viene qui a scrivere che ha una storia che lui è l ex marito di colti con cui è stata tradita e molti a mebargliela sulla vendetta e su scopate in 4 e bla bla bla
> Non c'è nessuna ma proprio nessuna attinenza con la mia storia che è completamente diversa e risolta da tempo.
> La tua onestamente non la ricordo non so se sei un tradito o traditore.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Mi sa di vendetta inconscia.
> Per altro tu sai cosr che lui non sa e tu gliele nascondi, ho capito bene?
> Tradito due volte da due donne diverse?
> 
> ...


Un rosso te l'ho già dato mi spiace non poterti dare il secondo
anzi guardo perdo 10 minuti a risponderti.
Giochiamo a trovare le differenze:
Ho perso la testa per un uomo e ho tradito
Non mi sono mai vantata
Non ho mai pensato di fare la cosa giusta
Non mi hai mai visto scrivere, mi raccomando seguite il mio esempio
Ho sempre evitato quando ho potuto che si incontrassero, non godevo nel vederli insieme.


Ha scelto a tavolino con chi scopare
L'ha fatto per vendicarsi
Ne è tutta contenta
Se ne frega del fatto che lui creda delle cose non vere

Non c'è una classifica di gravità, e ho solo detto che io non riuscirei a scopare decidendolo sulla carta. Che secondo me è accontentarsi di poco. le ho detto che lo tradisce, nel senso che non è leale con lui. Non le ho dato della zoccola o altro.
Quindi capisco che ti ricordo la bambina brutta che ti picchiava da piccola ma prima di sparare prova a leggermi.
O leggi come scrivi?


----------



## spleen (28 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Io leggo qui qualche volta x curiosità x vedere certe situazioni se evolvono vedi Danny che per me è davvero un bravo cristo  Ma vedo che non cambia mai nulla pagine e pagine e pagine a sviscerare sempre stessi argomenti sotto ma perennemente   E appena arriva  una crista che racconta si ricomincia anzi giù a menargliela qnd lei mi è parsa tutto sommato tranquilla  Spleen se scopi buon per te tanti qui dentro no e si vede tutto li..   Saluti


  Moni, quello che non capisco, o meglio che capisco ma che non condivido è che qualcuno si erga ad avvocato difensore di chi non è nemmeno stato accusato di alcunchè. Se tu ravvisi in una libera discussione, dove ciascuno può dare un contributo, magari anche più realistico e complesso, dei problemi di chi qui dentro entra liberamente per condividere una sua esperienza, e ti senti investita del sacro furore per chiudere la bocca ad altri (perchè tanto sono solo degli ottusi cagacazzi) credimi, è un problema tuo. Se pensi di aver ragione (e magari la hai eh,) confuta con argomenti. Tanto non è che ci conosciamo o devi dimostrarci qualcosa eh.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Moni, quello che non capisco, o meglio che capisco ma che non condivido è che qualcuno si erga ad avvocato difensore di chi non è nemmeno stato accusato di alcunchè. Se tu ravvisi in una libera discussione, dove ciascuno può dare un contributo, magari anche più realistico e complesso, dei problemi di chi qui dentro entra liberamente per condividere una sua esperienza, e ti senti investita del sacro furore per chiudere la bocca ad altri (perchè tanto sono solo degli ottusi cagacazzi) credimi, è un problema tuo. Se pensi di aver ragione (e magari la hai eh,) confuta con argomenti. Tanto non è che ci conosciamo o devi dimostrarci qualcosa eh.


:up:


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Io leggo qui qualche volta x curiosità x vedere certe situazioni se evolvono vedi Danny che per me è davvero un bravo cristo
> 
> Ma vedo che non cambia mai nulla pagine e pagine e pagine a sviscerare sempre stessi argomenti sotto ma perennemente
> 
> ...


Concordo che si discuta spesso sempre delle stesse cose, come però accade in forum di politica o di calcio...resta che però non ho letto giudizi sulla povera crista come la chiami. Io e forse altri hanno solo evidenziato l' evidente componente psicologica della vendetta et simila. Se vuoi un giudizio...ha fatto non bene ma benissimo. Fosse bona la moglie dell'ex amante di mia moglie forse le romperei pure io le scatole..


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché valuti sulla base delle tue esperienza.
> Io come single mi sentirei in colpa a frequentare una donna sposata il cui marito la ritiene fedele o a rischiare di mettere in crisi una coppia in cui lei sia amata dal rispettivo.
> Mi sentirei più a mio agio con una che è stata tradita, o addirittura con una di cui mi è noto il perseverare dell'inganno subito.
> E già questo è il caso di Serafina.
> ...


Qui c’è la consapevolezza di un criceto. Stanno correndo sulla ruota, convinti di spostarsi.


----------



## Vera (28 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Scopare per vendetta è un atto di leggerezza? Giusto per capire eh, e aldilà di quello che dice la protagonista.


Le è piaciuto, era libera... Che poi si sia tolta una bella soddisfazione, è un surplus.


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché valuti sulla base delle tue esperienza.
> Io come single mi sentirei in colpa a frequentare una donna sposata il cui marito la ritiene fedele o a rischiare di mettere in crisi una coppia in cui lei sia amata dal rispettivo.
> Mi sentirei più a mio agio con una che è stata tradita, o addirittura con una di cui mi è noto il perseverare dell'inganno subito.
> E già questo è il caso di Serafina.
> ...


Valuto in base a come sono io, in parte certo contano le mie esperienze, che derivano però molto anche dalle scelte che faccio.

E il desiderio di vendetta non ha mai abitato nelle mie stanze.
E credo che questo sia il movente principale di entrambi, ognuno verso i suoi fantasmi, fatico a credere che non ci sia questo retroscena.

Quindi se devo godermi una scopata, non lo faccio con chi incarna o mi ricorda il mio dolore o un momento di merda.
E se è passato, ancor meno mi ci voglio invischiare.
Perchè faccio le cose per me stessa principalmente, non contro gli altri.
E se ci sono queste due forze in contemporanea, a me - A ME - non si sommano, ma si annullano. 

Permetti che io posso pensare che ci si possa usare - consapevolmente - per altri ben più 'nobili' e gioiosi motivi.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui c’è la consapevolezza di un criceto. Stanno correndo sulla ruota, convinti di spostarsi.


Ma mica cercano una soluzione...un risistemare le cose...è una semplice vendetta.


----------



## spleen (28 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Le è piaciuto, era libera... Che poi si sia tolta una bella soddisfazione, è un surplus.


  Ma in effetti per me il problema è il surplus....   Non è premiante la cosa (io ad esempio mi guarderei bene, no anzi benissimo e mi terrei accuratamente alla larga dalla compagna di un amante incrociato). Che poi si voglia far passare la cosa come se il suddetto fosse equiparabile a un altro, al signor qualsiasi, posso averci i miei dubbi?


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Valuto in base a come sono io, in parte certo contano le mie esperienze, che derivano però molto anche dalle scelte che faccio.
> 
> E il desiderio di vendetta non ha mai abitato nelle mie stanze.
> *E credo che questo sia il movente principale di entrambi, ognuno verso i suoi fantasmi, fatico a credere che non ci sia questo retroscena.
> ...


E' un movente che attuato in questa modalità trovo più che accettabile.
Non ho dubbi che sia condiviso da entrambi.


----------



## spleen (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Valuto in base a come sono io, in parte certo contano le mie esperienze, che derivano però molto anche dalle scelte che faccio.  E il desiderio di vendetta non ha mai abitato nelle mie stanze. E credo che questo sia il movente principale di entrambi, ognuno verso i suoi fantasmi, fatico a credere che non ci sia questo retroscena.  Quindi se devo godermi una scopata, non lo faccio con chi incarna o mi ricorda il mio dolore o un momento di merda. E se è passato, ancor meno mi ci voglio invischiare. Perchè faccio le cose per me stessa principalmente, non contro gli altri. E se ci sono queste due forze in contemporanea, a me - A ME - non si sommano, ma si annullano.   Permetti che io posso pensare che ci si possa usare - consapevolmente - per altri ben più 'nobili' e gioiosi motivi.


  Posso dire che condivido ogni singola parola, che è quello che penso e che ho tentato inutilmente ri rendere con il mio inadeguato linguaggio?


----------



## spleen (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' un movente che attuato in questa modalità trovo più che accettabile. Non ho dubbi che sia condiviso da entrambi.


  Perciò tu ti scoperesti la moglie del simpaticone toscano?


----------



## Serafina (28 Gennaio 2019)

Il trauma c'è stato molto prima della separazione. Ci sono arrivata sfinita. Abbiamo trovato un accordo civilissimo per il bene dei nostri figli.
Quanta fatica però! Fatico ad esser pacata, fatico a mantenere con i miei figli un atteggiamento rassicurante. Vorrei urlare e non posso.

Con lui si parla poco. Lui sa, io so. Punto. È un luogo altro...senza freni, senza remore. Si piange senza dover cercare alibi, si ride a crepapelle, si vive, si muore anche un po'. Si lasciano andare cose e se ne ritrovano altre.

Passerò, passerà lui. Passerà. Rimarrà una bella amicizia forse. Intanto ci siamo e balliamo.


----------



## Vera (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Valuto in base a come sono io, in parte certo contano le mie esperienze, che derivano però molto anche dalle scelte che faccio.
> 
> E il desiderio di vendetta non ha mai abitato nelle mie stanze.
> E credo che questo sia il movente principale di entrambi, ognuno verso i suoi fantasmi, fatico a credere che non ci sia questo retroscena.
> ...


Ma beati voi che sapete sempre cosa fare.
Io ho le mie convinzioni (l'avrò detto un milione di volte   ) , non scopo da un anno e, ora come ora, mi ritrovassi faccia a faccia con l'uomo di uno degli amanti del mio ex vi direi che piuttosto che toccarlo con un dito andrei a letto con il primo che incontro. Anche Serafina forse lo pensava prima di quella sera.
Mettiamo il caso che, ritrovandomi a parlare con lui, mi prende a tal punto da volermi lasciare andare e vivermi il momento, che problema c'è?
Serafina sta bene, non sta vivendo di sensi di colpa per quello che ha fatto. Non si sente un merda per aver scopato con il marito dell'amante del suo ex.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò tu ti scoperesti la moglie del simpaticone toscano?


No, è un cesso.


----------



## spleen (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, è un cesso.


  Ecco, lo sapevo.


----------



## Vera (28 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma in effetti per me il problema è il surplus....   Non è premiante la cosa (io ad esempio mi guarderei bene, no anzi benissimo e mi terrei accuratamente alla larga dalla compagna di un amante incrociato). Che poi si voglia far passare la cosa come se il suddetto fosse equiparabile a un altro, al signor qualsiasi, posso averci i miei dubbi?


Leggendo Serafina, sinceramente, non mi sono fatta nessun ragionamento cervellotico. Mi ha trasmesso "leggerezza", per usare il tuo stesso termine. Se la cosa la fa stare bene, io faccio la ola per lei


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, lo sapevo.


Conditio sine qua non.
Ti deve piacere.


----------



## spleen (28 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Leggendo Serafina, sinceramente, non mi sono fatta nessun ragionamento cervellotico. Mi ha trasmesso "leggerezza", per usare il tuo stesso termine. Se la cosa la fa stare bene, io faccio la ola per lei


  Ma anch' io faccio il tifo per lei, ci mancherebbe, è che la sua leggerezza risuona di un accento di disperazione e rivalsa. E non è cervellotico (cervellotico de che) guardare in faccia alla realtà e dire che una cosa giusta (ricostruirsi una vita affettiva o anche solo relazionale) è collocata però nel posto sbagliato. (Per me).


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Valuto in base a come sono io, in parte certo contano le mie esperienze, che derivano però molto anche dalle scelte che faccio.
> 
> E il desiderio di vendetta non ha mai abitato nelle mie stanze.
> E credo che questo sia il movente principale di entrambi, ognuno verso i suoi fantasmi, fatico a credere che non ci sia questo retroscena.
> ...


 va bè oggi (solo oggi ) meriti verde a ogni post


----------



## Lara3 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perchè non posso prescindere da chi sia la persona che bacio o mi scopo, quando lo faccio.
> 
> Non mi andrebbe proprio di scopare indirettamente con l’amante del mio ex e con il dolore/la frustrazione di due tradimenti.
> Né mi andrebbe di essere un mezzo di sublimazione interna di una vendetta di qualcun altro.
> ...


Guarda è già difficile trovare uno che può piacere; non è mica suo cognato. Lei è divorziata, libera di fare quello che vuole. Lui è al interno di un’unione in cui il patto della fedeltà non c’è più.
Non ho capito dalle sue parole che ci va a letto con lui perché lui è chi è, ma semplicemente perché gli piace.
Ma allora dopo tutto quello che ha passato si deve pure autofrustare e dire di no ad uno che le piace solo perché è il marito dell’amante dell’ex ?
Nooo !


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' un movente che attuato in questa modalità trovo più che accettabile.
> Non ho dubbi che sia condiviso da entrambi.


Ma il punto non è che sia accettabile o meno.

Per i soggetti coinvolti lo è sicuramente, e tanto basta.

Basta solo non raccontarsela.


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Guarda è già difficile trovare uno che può piacere; non è mica suo cognato. Lei è divorziata, libera di fare quello che vuole. Lui è al interno di un’unione in cui il patto della fedeltà non c’è più.
> Non ho capito dalle sue parole che ci va a letto con lui perché lui è chi è, ma semplicemente perché gli piace.
> Ma allora dopo tutto quello che ha passato si deve pure autofrustare e dire di no ad uno che le piace solo perché è il marito dell’amante dell’ex ?
> Nooo !


Il punto è che il fatto che sia il marito dell'amante sell'ex ha pesato sul SI'.

E francamente non vedo come si possa scindere le cose.
Poi che _anche_ le piaccia lo spero proprio.


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma beati voi che sapete sempre cosa fare.
> Io ho le mie convinzioni (l'avrò detto un milione di volte   ) , non scopo da un anno e, ora come ora, mi ritrovassi faccia a faccia con l'uomo di uno degli amanti del mio ex vi direi che piuttosto che toccarlo con un dito andrei a letto con il primo che incontro. Anche Serafina forse lo pensava prima di quella sera.
> Mettiamo il caso che, ritrovandomi a parlare con lui, mi prende a tal punto da volermi lasciare andare e vivermi il momento, che problema c'è?
> Serafina sta bene, non sta vivendo di sensi di colpa per quello che ha fatto. Non si sente un merda per aver scopato con il marito dell'amante del suo ex.


Guarda se ce n'è una lontana anni luce dal sapere sempre cosa fare sono io. 
Sono anche convinta che 'mai dire mai', ma se devo fare delle considerazioni mi baso sul reale e/o il probabile, come tutti. 
Qualche - qualche - punto un poco fermo lo si deve avere.
Ripeto, io parlo per me. Non sto dicendo a Serafina che dovrebbe sentirsi una merda o avere sensi di colpa .
Ho detto che io non ci avrei scopato. 

Perchè la mia modalità di superare qualcosa e andare oltre non implica il farci sesso. 
E non riuscirei a non considerare_ chi è. 
_Al punto che posso ragionevolmente presumere, conoscendomi un minimo, non mi sarei lasciata prendere.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Guarda è già difficile trovare uno che può piacere; non è mica suo cognato. Lei è divorziata, libera di fare quello che vuole. Lui è al interno di un’unione in cui il patto della fedeltà non c’è più.
> Non ho capito dalle sue parole che ci va a letto con lui perché lui è chi è, ma semplicemente perché gli piace.
> Ma allora dopo tutto quello che ha passato si deve pure autofrustare e dire di no ad uno che le piace solo perché è il marito dell’amante dell’ex ?
> Nooo !


Quando si dice la combinazione!


----------



## spleen (28 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si dice la combinazione!


----------



## Vera (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Guarda se ce n'è una lontana anni luce dal sapere sempre cosa fare sono io.
> Sono anche convinta che 'mai dire mai', ma se devo fare delle considerazioni mi baso sul reale e/o il probabile, come tutti.
> Qualche - qualche - punto un poco fermo lo si deve avere.
> Ripeto, io parlo per me. Non sto dicendo a Serafina che dovrebbe sentirsi una merda o avere sensi di colpa .
> ...


Stai tranquilla, non ho scritto da nessuna parte che tu le hai detto che dovrebbe sentirsi una merda. Ed è chiaro che tu non ci avresti scopato.
Ho detto solo che Serafina sta bene, giusto o sbagliato che sia il suo comportamento. Nel caso in cui arriverà un giorno a porci i suoi dubbi allora ne faremo una querelle.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Stai tranquilla, non ho scritto da nessuna parte che tu le hai detto che dovrebbe sentirsi una merda. Ed è chiaro che tu non ci avresti scopato.
> Ho detto solo che Serafina sta bene, giusto o sbagliato che sia il suo comportamento. Nel caso in cui arriverà un giorno a porci i suoi dubbi allora ne faremo una querelle.


Però quando una persona scrive su un forum è anche perchè vuole dei pareri o condividere la sua storia
Non capisco cosa ci sia di male nell'esprimere ognuno di noi il proprio sentire


----------



## Marjanna (28 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho detto solo che Serafina sta bene, giusto o sbagliato che sia il suo comportamento. Nel caso in cui arriverà un giorno a porci i suoi dubbi allora ne faremo una querelle.


Quello che si nota è che lei parla di svolta. Si è separata ed in effetti è una svolta. 
Ma visto il pochissimo tempo da cui è separata e visto che ha iniziato una relazione che non la porta molto distante da dove stava, se non in altra posizione, dove diventa parte attiva anzichè parte che subisce, il pensiero di una vendetta viene. Non tanto verso l'ex marito ma verso l'amante. Detta in modo brutale: _Ti sei scopata mio marito e ora io mi scopo il tuo_.
Se lei sta bene ok, però si nota. Poi magari è un passaggio, qualcosa che sentiva di concedersi per ritrovare una sua dignità. Ma alla svolta deve ancora arrivare.
Potrebbe anche essere che per lei la svolta sia non essere più parte passiva del tradimento.


----------



## Vera (28 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però quando una persona scrive su un forum è anche perchè vuole dei pareri o condividere la sua storia
> Non capisco cosa ci sia di male nell'esprimere ognuno di noi il proprio sentire


Non sono pienamente d'accordo. In questo caso, per esempio, se leggo "mi godo solo i regali inattesi" vado oltre il mio pensiero.


----------



## void (28 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Il trauma c'è stato molto prima della separazione. Ci sono arrivata sfinita. Abbiamo trovato un accordo civilissimo per il bene dei nostri figli.
> Quanta fatica però! Fatico ad esser pacata, fatico a mantenere con i miei figli un atteggiamento rassicurante. Vorrei urlare e non posso.
> 
> Con lui si parla poco. Lui sa, io so. Punto. È un luogo altro...senza freni, senza remore. Si piange senza dover cercare alibi, si ride a crepapelle, si vive, si muore anche un po'. Si lasciano andare cose e se ne ritrovano altre.
> ...



Alle volte le cose sono più semplici di quello che appaiono; mi piace la tua pacatezza e la disillusione, ed è bello quello che hai scritto. Nella vita c'è bisogno di trovare luoghi altri, dove potersi guardare dal di fuori. E fermarsi a riflettere. Con semplicità. Buona vita.
:up::up:


----------



## Serafina (28 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, è un cesso.


Questo è il punto. Siamo attratti l'uno dall'altra. Il resto aggiunge solo pepe.


----------



## patroclo (28 Gennaio 2019)

Oltre il piacervi, cosa che ritengo scontata e fondamentale in una relazione intima, mi viene il dubbio che in quanto "sopravvissuti" ad un naufragio, per di più allo stesso naufragio, vi vedete come accomunati da cose che gli "altri" non potranno mai cogliere, altra cosa su cui non vedo niente di male. Non credo però sia una buona base per una relazione di lungo termine, ma probabilmente non la cercate neanche, e quindi?.....divertitevi....


----------



## Paolo123 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Le è piaciuto, era libera... Che poi si sia tolta una bella soddisfazione, è un surplus.


Quoto


----------



## Paolo123 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Il trauma c'è stato molto prima della separazione. Ci sono arrivata sfinita. Abbiamo trovato un accordo civilissimo per il bene dei nostri figli.
> Quanta fatica però! Fatico ad esser pacata, fatico a mantenere con i miei figli un atteggiamento rassicurante. Vorrei urlare e non posso.
> 
> Con lui si parla poco. Lui sa, io so. Punto. È un luogo altro...senza freni, senza remore. Si piange senza dover cercare alibi, si ride a crepapelle, si vive, si muore anche un po'. Si lasciano andare cose e se ne ritrovano altre.
> ...


Brava


----------



## Paolo123 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Leggendo Serafina, sinceramente, non mi sono fatta nessun ragionamento cervellotico. Mi ha trasmesso "leggerezza", per usare il tuo stesso termine. Se la cosa la fa stare bene, io faccio la ola per lei


E non sei sola, mi aggiungo anch'io.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

Anche in “Destini incrociati”,  nonostante la migliore sceneggiatura che rende il dramma, si vede benissimo che sono due esseri uniti da rabbia e riscatto da una umiliazione, non hanno avuto il fegato del lieto fine, ma solo un finale aperto.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Leggendo Serafina, sinceramente, non mi sono fatta nessun ragionamento cervellotico. Mi ha trasmesso "leggerezza", per usare il tuo stesso termine. Se la cosa la fa stare bene, io faccio la ola per lei


Fermo restando il "che se la godano" non confonderei ",leggerezza" con "superficialità"

Già la "rivalsa" toglie ogni leggerezza possibile


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fermo restando il "che se la godano" non confonderei ",leggerezza" con "superficialità"
> 
> Già la "rivalsa" toglie ogni leggerezza possibile


Quoto
Quello che per lei è il pepe per altri sarebbe la morte di ogni ormone esistente 
Spero di cuore che vada bene e che non debba essere altro motivo di dolore


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Quello che per lei è il pepe per altri sarebbe la morte di ogni ormone esistente
> Spero di cuore che vada bene e che non debba essere altro motivo di dolore


Il pepe in questo caso rende difficile la digestione.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Questo è il punto. Siamo attratti l'uno dall'altra. Il resto aggiunge solo pepe.


Sì. 
Non ho nulla da eccepire.
Godetevela finché dura. Probabilmente sarà una storia di transizione, forse necessaria.


----------



## Serafina (30 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Oltre il piacervi, cosa che ritengo scontata e fondamentale in una relazione intima, mi viene il dubbio che in quanto "sopravvissuti" ad un naufragio, per di più allo stesso naufragio, vi vedete come accomunati da cose che gli "altri" non potranno mai cogliere, altra cosa su cui non vedo niente di male. Non credo però sia una buona base per una relazione di lungo termine, ma probabilmente non la cercate neanche, e quindi?.....divertitevi....


Indubbiamente. 
Spesso mi sovviene che in questi anni ho vissuto con la sensazione di non essere compresa appieno. Lui sa e non c'è nessun bisogno di aggiungere altro. È lenitivo. Io lo sono per lui. 
In questo momento, così delicato, lui sta diventando un'isola di pace. Non voglio essere salvata né da lui né da nessun altro, sono abbastanza strutturata per salvarmi da sola, ma avrò anch'io ogni tanto bisogno di carezze! Che sia proprio lui a darmele può solo farmi bene... mi eviterà la noia di dover accampare scuse implaudsibili per giustificare le mie idiosincrasie. 
Se di autenticità vogliamo parlare...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Indubbiamente.
> Spesso mi sovviene che in questi anni ho vissuto con la sensazione di non essere compresa appieno. Lui sa e non c'è nessun bisogno di aggiungere altro. È lenitivo. Io lo sono per lui.
> In questo momento, così delicato, lui sta diventando un'isola di pace. Non voglio essere salvata né da lui né da nessun altro, sono abbastanza strutturata per salvarmi da sola, ma avrò anch'io ogni tanto bisogno di carezze! Che sia proprio lui a darmele può solo farmi bene... mi eviterà la noia di dover accampare scuse implaudsibili per giustificare le mie idiosincrasie.
> Se di autenticità vogliamo parlare...


Questo post mi sembra interessante perché non è per niente superficiale.
Stai dicendo che tu hai bisogno di essere accettata anche come tradita?


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Indubbiamente.
> Spesso mi sovviene che in questi anni ho vissuto con la sensazione di non essere compresa appieno. Lui sa e non c'è nessun bisogno di aggiungere altro. È lenitivo. Io lo sono per lui.
> In questo momento, così delicato, lui sta diventando un'isola di pace. Non voglio essere salvata né da lui né da nessun altro, sono abbastanza strutturata per salvarmi da sola, ma avrò anch'io ogni tanto bisogno di carezze! Che sia proprio lui a darmele può solo farmi bene... mi eviterà la noia di dover accampare scuse implaudsibili per giustificare le mie idiosincrasie.
> Se di autenticità vogliamo parlare...


Bello. 
Il desiderio di una relazione autentica in cui essere se stessi senza dover fingere.
È un buon modo per ricomporre quelle parti di sé che sono finite in pezzi dopo quello che si è subito.
Una fase forse necessaria che condivido.
Mi sembri molto consapevole delle tue necessità attuali.


----------



## FataIgnorante (31 Gennaio 2019)

Oh nun rimanè incinta!


----------



## Serafina (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo post mi sembra interessante perché non è per niente superficiale.
> Stai dicendo che tu hai bisogno di essere accettata anche come tradita?


Sì e voglio che tutto ciò che ne deriva sia leggittimato. Esisto in una forma transitoria.

Brunetta, hai compreso perfettamente.


----------



## mavi1982 (31 Gennaio 2019)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Oh nun rimanè incinta!


:rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Sì e voglio che tutto ciò che ne deriva sia leggittimato. Esisto in una forma transitoria.
> 
> Brunetta, hai compreso perfettamente.


Io ti credo, come credo alla probabile casualità del vostro incontro, poi chiaro che non potevate ignorare a lungo le vostre "generalità" ...  Leggo alcune tue frasi... 


"Il trauma c'è stato molto prima della separazione. Ci sono arrivata sfinita. Abbiamo trovato un accordo civilissimo per il bene dei nostri figli.
Quanta fatica però! Fatico ad esser pacata, fatico a mantenere con i miei figli un atteggiamento rassicurante. Vorrei urlare e non posso."

Questo è stato il momento devastante, il dover tirare le fila dell'esìstenza...

"Con lui si parla poco. Lui sa, io so. Punto. È un luogo altro...senza freni, senza remore. Si piange senza dover cercare alibi, si ride a crepapelle, si vive, si muore anche un po'. Si lasciano andare cose e se ne ritrovano altre".

Avete un'intesa sugli accadimenti che vi rendono compagni, complici di disfatte.

"Passerò, passerà lui. Passerà. Rimarrà una bella amicizia forse. Intanto ci siamo e balliamo."

Adesso siete nella fase consolatoria, nel momento in cui conoscendo intrinsecamente i fatti potete rielaborarli scambiandovi anche dei sentimenti e delle sensazioni che forse sarebbe difficile trovare altrove, forse, e dico forse, questa unione fra traditi non è la nemesi per i relativi coniugi ma la comprensione che quello che sprezzavano non era scadente ma solo non interessava più a loro.

Mi viene in mente un film di cui non rammento il titolo in cui i due protagonisti hanno la moglie ed il marito che partono per un viaggio d'affari, in realtà fanno un viaggio vacanza... l'aereo cade e piano piano tutto viene a galle, ed alla fine scoperto tutto il dolore e la presa di coscienza della realtà li avvicina fino ad avere una storia.   Insomma, se vi fa stare bene, se assolve al compito di darvi sensazioni che erano dimenticate e se alla fine siete anche i confidenti reciproci... sincerameente non ho motivo per giudicarvi.
 Al massimo posso pensare che con tutte le buone cose che vivete, siate anche una stampella in questo momento difficile, ma forse che non sono mai state utili le stampelle? Il problema è che devono essere a tempo... sono un supporto precario che deve assolvere al suo compito, farvi camminare senza vacillare, e se proseguirete soli o in coppia sarà cosa che valuterete voi...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Sì e voglio che tutto ciò che ne deriva sia leggittimato. Esisto in una forma transitoria.
> 
> Brunetta, hai compreso perfettamente.


Le tue amicizie o comunque le persone che sanno ti hanno fatta sentire sminuita?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io ti credo, come credo alla probabile casualità del vostro incontro, poi chiaro che non potevate ignorare a lungo le vostre "generalità" ...  Leggo alcune tue frasi...
> 
> 
> "Il trauma c'è stato molto prima della separazione. Ci sono arrivata sfinita. Abbiamo trovato un accordo civilissimo per il bene dei nostri figli.
> ...


[video]https://www.comingsoon.it/film/destini-incrociati/3340/video/?vid=27647[/video]


----------



## Serafina (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le tue amicizie o comunque le persone che sanno ti hanno fatta sentire sminuita?


Le persone che sanno evitano volentieri il discorso. Le capisco, ma dirmi che tutto sommato son fortunata, nonostante un matrimonio andato a farsi fottere, un lavoro che non c'è più, una leucemia che mi ha lasciato strascichi a vita, non è di grande aiuto. Credessi il contrario mi sarei già sparata un colpo, ma inscenare pedissequamente questa rappresentazione del banale mi ha veramente tritato il tritabile.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Le persone che sanno evitano volentieri il discorso. Le capisco, ma dirmi che tutto sommato son fortunata, nonostante un matrimonio andato a farsi fottere, un lavoro che non c'è più, una leucemia che mi ha lasciato strascichi a vita, non è di grande aiuto. Credessi il contrario mi sarei già sparata un colpo, ma inscenare pedissequamente questa rappresentazione del banale mi ha veramente tritato il tritabile.


Capisco.
Io avrei evitato questa relazione per mia tutela.
Ma capisco.


----------



## danny (1 Febbraio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Le persone che sanno evitano volentieri il discorso. Le capisco, ma dirmi che tutto sommato son fortunata, nonostante un matrimonio andato a farsi fottere, un lavoro che non c'è più, una leucemia che mi ha lasciato strascichi a vita, non è di grande aiuto. Credessi il contrario mi sarei già sparata un colpo, ma inscenare pedissequamente questa rappresentazione del banale mi ha veramente tritato il tritabile.


Ecco... 
Mi viene spontaneo darti un abbraccio virtuale.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Le persone che sanno evitano volentieri il discorso. Le capisco, ma dirmi che tutto sommato son fortunata, nonostante un matrimonio andato a farsi fottere, un lavoro che non c'è più, una leucemia che mi ha lasciato strascichi a vita, non è di grande aiuto. Credessi il contrario mi sarei già sparata un colpo, ma inscenare pedissequamente questa rappresentazione del banale mi ha veramente tritato il tritabile.


E che cavolo c'entra la fortuna? Un 15% al massimo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Moni (1 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un rosso te l'ho già dato mi spiace non poterti dare il secondo
> anzi guardo perdo 10 minuti a risponderti.
> Giochiamo a trovare le differenze:
> Ho perso la testa per un uomo e ho tradito
> ...


Nessuna bimba brutta e violenta solo una che se la racconta un sacco e sentenzia molto 
Non hai dato della zoccola infatti ma della vendicativa è hai dato giudizi e poi chissenefrega di cosa faresti tu lei è arrivata ha raccontato la sua vicenda non ti ha chiesto tu cosa avresti fatto no? E contenta la da stare bene mi sembra che sta, donna abbia dato come dolore no.. Tunon eri contenta di scoparti il tuo amante e lo hai scelto esattamente come a ei e capitato 
Era seduta ad un tavolo lo ha conosciuto  e ne aveva più diritto di noi se vogliamo di tradire 
Le cene si possono evitare.

Sti rossi sarebbero? La nota di disapprovazione.. A me non  frega ne darli ne  riceverli.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Nessuna bimba brutta e violenta solo una che se la racconta un sacco e sentenzia molto
> Non hai dato della zoccola infatti ma della vendicativa è hai dato giudizi e poi chissenefrega di cosa faresti tu lei è arrivata ha raccontato la sua vicenda non ti ha chiesto tu cosa avresti fatto no? E contenta la da stare bene mi sembra che sta, donna abbia dato come dolore no.. Tunon eri contenta di scoparti il tuo amante e lo hai scelto esattamente come a ei e capitato
> Era seduta ad un tavolo lo ha conosciuto  e ne aveva più diritto di noi se vogliamo di tradire
> Le cene si possono evitare.
> ...


La diversità tra quello che faccio io con lei e quello che tu fai con me o con altri quale è?


----------



## Moni (2 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La diversità tra quello che faccio io con lei e quello che tu fai con me o con altri quale è?


Non ci capiamo non importa. 
Il succo è che Serafina per me non è una traditrice e se si è ricavata una bolla dove stare bene dopo aver sofferto e subito non è da attaccare come hai fatto tu. Proprio tu. Tutto qui 
Io sono stata  una traditrice ma ho smesso di raccontarmela che non facevo male che su  che giù che nulla toglievo per poi giudicare il tradimento di una come lei ma dai  per me sei ridicola ma tanto 

Modi diversi di vederla tutto qui cmq è il post di serafina la leggo tutto sommato serena buono cosi

Mi ha fatto tenerezza con quel che ha passato che dovesse sentirsi giudicata tutto lì...


----------



## Moni (2 Febbraio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Le persone che sanno evitano volentieri il discorso. Le capisco, ma dirmi che tutto sommato son fortunata, nonostante un matrimonio andato a farsi fottere, un lavoro che non c'è più, una leucemia che mi ha lasciato strascichi a vita, non è di grande aiuto. Credessi il contrario mi sarei già sparata un colpo, ma inscenare pedissequamente questa rappresentazione del banale mi ha veramente tritato il tritabile.


Hai ragione non farti più tritare nulla e prenditi il buono che verrà


----------



## void (2 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo non importa.
> Il succo è che Serafina per me non è una traditrice e se si è ricavata una bolla dove stare bene dopo aver sofferto e subito non è da attaccare come hai fatto tu. Proprio tu. Tutto qui
> Io sono stata  una traditrice ma ho smesso di raccontarmela che non facevo male che su  che giù che nulla toglievo per poi giudicare il tradimento di una come lei ma dai  per me sei ridicola ma tanto
> 
> ...





Su Serafina la penso come te. Mi ha suscitato le stesse sensazioni.
Per il resto, siamo un po' tutti qui a raccontarcela, chi piu;' chi meno. Ognuno cerca di trovare una motivazione per sentirsi dalla "parte giusta". E' umano anche se non giusto. Sai mi ricordo quando da piccolo guardavo i western americani, cercavo sempre un motivo per tifare le giacche blu…..anche se in fondo a me sapevo che i "buoni" erano gli indiani.


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> ho smesso di raccontarmela che non facevo male che su  che giù che nulla toglievo


Questo è un *tuo* limite.
Della tua storia.
Delle tue corna.
Di come l'hai voluta, potuta e saputa gestire.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo non importa.
> Il succo è che Serafina per me non è una traditrice e se si è ricavata una bolla dove stare bene dopo aver sofferto e subito non è da attaccare come hai fatto tu. Proprio tu. Tutto qui
> Io sono stata  una traditrice ma ho smesso di raccontarmela che non facevo male che su  che giù che nulla toglievo per poi giudicare il tradimento di una come lei ma dai  per me sei ridicola ma tanto
> 
> ...


Se non hai capito cosa intendevo per traditrice non è un problema mio
Mai detto che quello che facevo fosse giusto. Certo che se scoperta avrei procurato dolore 
Ripeto non è colpa mia se dei miei post hai sempre estrapolato quello che ti interessa per attaccarmi


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Su Serafina la penso come te. Mi ha suscitato le stesse sensazioni.
> Per il resto, siamo un po' tutti qui a raccontarcela, chi piu;' chi meno. Ognuno cerca di trovare una motivazione per sentirsi dalla "parte giusta". E' umano anche se non giusto. Sai mi ricordo quando da piccolo guardavo i western americani, cercavo sempre un motivo per tifare le giacche blu…..anche se in fondo a me sapevo che i "buoni" erano gli indiani.


Mai pensato di eseee dalla parte giusta.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Hai ragione non farti più tritare nulla e prenditi il buono che verrà


Anche da parte mia per Serafina


----------



## void (2 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mai pensato di eseee dalla parte giusta.


Non parlavo specificatamente di te; non conosco ne te ne la tua storia - anche se, onestamente, alle volte dai questa sensazione. Ma in generale e' quello che avviene, e includo anche me. Siamo umani.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2019)

Il problema di Serafina è che sta assumendo una medicina sbagliata per un male reale, come chi prende cocaina per combattere la depressione.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Febbraio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Non parlavo specificatamente di te; non conosco ne te ne la tua storia - anche se, onestamente, alle volte dai questa sensazione. Ma in generale e' quello che avviene, e includo anche me. Siamo umani.


Ho risposto per me perché quotavi [MENTION=7464]Moni[/MENTION] che come sempre mi tira in balllo
Io so di aver fatto la cosa giusta per me, ma appunto era per me ed era una scelta egoistica come tutti i tradimenti. Sicuramente non ho mai detto ne pensato che una cosa da ritenersi giusta in linea generale. E sicuramente non lo era nei confronti di mio marito


----------



## void (2 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho risposto per me perché quotavi [MENTION=7464]Moni[/MENTION] che come sempre mi tira in balllo
> Io so di aver fatto la cosa giusta per me, ma appunto era per me ed era una scelta egoistica come tutti i tradimenti. Sicuramente non ho mai detto ne pensato che una cosa da ritenersi giusta in linea generale. E sicuramente non lo era nei confronti di mio marito


Questa è la vita Nocciola, piena di grigi, con poco bianco e qualche punto di nero. Siamo qui a scrivere mica per caso. [emoji846]


Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Serafina (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema di Serafina è che sta assumendo una medicina sbagliata per un male reale, come chi prende cocaina per combattere la depressione.


Assumere una dose di "chic@zzosenefrega" ogni tanto male non fa!  Più che una medicina io definirei F. un buon bicchiere di vino tinto, di quelli non necessariamente costosi, ma dal gusto rotondo, che scaldano e ti fanno venir voglia di spiluccare...
La fame di vita, quella che a tratti sembra mancare, è la vera medicina.


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2019)

se la sensazione è reciproca, non ci vedo alcunchè di negativo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Assumere una dose di "chic@zzosenefrega" ogni tanto male non fa!  Più che una medicina io definirei F. un buon bicchiere di vino tinto, di quelli non necessariamente costosi, ma dal gusto rotondo, che scaldano e ti fanno venir voglia di spiluccare...
> La fame di vita, quella che a tratti sembra mancare, è la vera medicina.


Questo è quello che vuoi credere. Ma non si esce da un labirinto solo perché ci si entra in due.


----------



## MariLea (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che vuoi credere. Ma non si esce da un labirinto solo perché ci si entra in due.


Io invece credo che in due ci sia il doppio delle possibilità, 
proprio per la "leggerezza" del coglierne l'attimo
Ciao Brune' :bye:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

MariLea ha detto:


> Io invece credo che in due ci sia il doppio delle possibilità,
> proprio per la "leggerezza" del coglierne l'attimo
> Ciao Brune' :bye:


:abbraccio:


A me sembra proprio buttarsi in un ginepraio. Il tempo ci dirà se per lei è stato un aiuto.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Febbraio 2019)

MariLea ha detto:


> Io invece credo che in due ci sia il doppio delle possibilità,
> proprio per la "leggerezza" del coglierne l'attimo
> Ciao Brune' :bye:


Io non vedo manco il labirinto, figurati.


----------



## MariLea (7 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non vedo manco il labirinto, figurati.


Vabbè, ognuno fa le sue similitudini.
Il mio punto di vista è che restare da soli non aiuta mai, nemmeno a godersi un bel film


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Febbraio 2019)

MariLea ha detto:


> Vabbè, ognuno fa le sue similitudini.
> Il mio punto di vista è che restare da soli non aiuta mai, nemmeno a godersi un bel film


Nel senso che secondo me Serafina fa benissimo a prescindere. Tutto qui.


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2019)

MariLea ha detto:


> Vabbè, ognuno fa le sue similitudini.
> Il mio punto di vista è che restare da soli non aiuta mai, nemmeno a godersi un bel film


Io un bel film me lo godo benissimo anche da sola. Avoja


----------



## stany (8 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Valuto in base a come sono io, in parte certo contano le mie esperienze, che derivano però molto anche dalle scelte che faccio.
> 
> E il desiderio di vendetta non ha mai abitato nelle mie stanze.
> E credo che questo sia il movente principale di entrambi, ognuno verso i suoi fantasmi, fatico a credere che non ci sia questo retroscena.
> ...


Ha detto giusto brunè: come minimo sono in quattro ,quando si incontrano. È come voler rimanere dentro a quel vortice.Poi , se tutti traggono (e parlo della ignara moglie del bel sedere e, della considerazione che ha del marito fedifrago, la nostra,magari vedendolo sotto un altra luce) dei benefici,buon per loro; ma ci vuole un distacco emotivo mica da poco!


----------



## Serafina (8 Febbraio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ha detto giusto brunè: come minimo sono in quattro ,quando si incontrano. È come voler rimanere dentro a quel vortice.Poi , se tutti traggono (e parlo della ignara moglie del bel sedere e, della considerazione che ha del marito fedifrago, la nostra,magari vedendolo sotto un altra luce) dei benefici,buon per loro; ma ci vuole un distacco emotivo mica da poco!


La ignara mogliettina del marito fedigrafo, nonché cornuto per una manciata d'anni, poteva evitare di entrare nelle mutande di mio marito e, ovviamente invitata, nella vita mia e dei miei bambini. Tutti trarremo i benefici...che meritiamo.
Io mi godo la compagnia di un uomo che possa definirsi tale.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> La ignara mogliettina del marito fedigrafo, nonché cornuto per una manciata d'anni, poteva evitare di entrare nelle mutande di mio marito e, ovviamente invitata, nella vita mia e dei miei bambini. Tutti trarremo i benefici...che meritiamo.
> Io mi godo la compagnia di un uomo che possa definirsi tale.


Non ho nulla da obiettare.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> La ignara mogliettina del marito fedigrafo, nonché cornuto per una manciata d'anni, poteva evitare di entrare nelle mutande di mio marito e, ovviamente invitata, nella vita mia e dei miei bambini. Tutti trarremo i benefici...che meritiamo.
> Io mi godo la compagnia di un uomo che possa definirsi tale.


Della moglie fedifraga non frega niente a nessuno.
Si parlava di te.
Il fatto che tu abbia tirato fuori lei dimostra che ci sono altre pulsioni dentro questa relazione. Si pensa non ti faccia bene.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2019)

Sì, però...
Sono due persone adulte, tradite, legate a due stronzi che si son fatti amabilmente i fatti loro, si piacciono - e non è che trovi tutti i giorni persone attraenti che ti ricambiano nella vita -, cosa dovrebbero fare?
Evitarsi perchè la situazione potrebbe mostrare un coinvolgimento diverso da quello ideale?
Direi proprio di no. 
Nessuna relazione è eterna, quasi sicuramente neppure questa lo sarà. 
Probabilmente questa storia resterà una fase, comunque necessaria, che sarà utile ad entrambi per definire la loro vita futura.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, però...
> Sono due persone adulte, tradite, legate a due stronzi che si son fatti amabilmente i fatti loro, si piacciono - e non è che trovi tutti i giorni persone attraenti che ti ricambiano nella vita -, cosa dovrebbero fare?
> Evitarsi perchè la situazione potrebbe mostrare un coinvolgimento diverso da quello ideale?
> Direi proprio di no.
> ...


Non c’è nulla di casuale in questo incontro.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c’è nulla di casuale in questo incontro.


Quoto
E sicuramente le motivazioni che li hanno portati a questo non sono attrazione o sentimenti.
E' tutto molto forzato secondo me oppure una stanissimissima coincidenza


----------



## bettypage (8 Febbraio 2019)

Due infelicità sommate non fanno la felicità, imho. Credo che Serafina attraverso questo legame abbia ancora contatto indiretto con l ex e secondo me è lesivo per la sua serenità. Felice di sbagliarmi.


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c’è nulla di casuale in questo incontro.


Ed è un problema?
Se si piacciono...


----------



## danny (8 Febbraio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Due infelicità sommate non fanno la felicità, imho. Credo che Serafina attraverso questo legame abbia ancora contatto indiretto con l ex e secondo me è lesivo per la sua serenità. Felice di sbagliarmi.


Non vedo come. 
A meno che non si pensi che lei possa scopare un uomo evocando la presenza di un altro nella realtà credo che a Serafina e al suo partner nella vita reale non convenga tirare in mezzo i rispettivi, ex e non ex.
Da ragazzo una mia ragazza era la ex del fratello di una mia ex che era tra l'altro amica della mia attuale moglie. Non ho mai collegato la cosa. Per me erano tutte persone diverse.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non vedo come.
> A meno che non si pensi che lei possa scopare un uomo evocando la presenza di un altro nella realtà credo che a Serafina e al suo partner nella vita reale non convenga tirare in mezzo i rispettivi, ex e non ex.
> Da ragazzo una mia ragazza era la ex del fratello di una mia ex che era tra l'altro amica della mia attuale moglie. Non ho mai collegato la cosa. Per me erano tutte persone diverse.


Grave non collegare :carneval:

Dai altra età e altre relazioni


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Febbraio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> La ignara mogliettina del marito fedigrafo, nonché cornuto per una manciata d'anni, poteva evitare di entrare nelle mutande di mio marito e, ovviamente invitata, nella vita mia e dei miei bambini. Tutti trarremo i benefici...che meritiamo.
> Io mi godo la compagnia di un uomo che possa definirsi tale.


Quello che non capisco è perché cerchi il confronto in un posto come questo dove tutti parlano dichiaratamente per partito preso.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Febbraio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ha detto giusto brunè: come minimo sono in quattro ,quando si incontrano. È come voler rimanere dentro a quel vortice.Poi , se tutti traggono (e parlo della ignara moglie del bel sedere e, della considerazione che ha del marito fedifrago, la nostra,magari vedendolo sotto un altra luce) dei benefici,buon per loro; ma ci vuole un distacco emotivo mica da poco!


Non era brunetta. Ci somiglia, ma non era lei [emoji38]


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Evitarsi perchè la situazione potrebbe mostrare un coinvolgimento diverso da quello ideale?


Hai condensato in una frase Il conflitto tra i soloni da forum e chi invece la vita reale se la vive. 30 minuti di applausi.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> E sicuramente le motivazioni che li hanno portati a questo non sono attrazione o sentimenti.
> E' tutto molto forzato secondo me oppure una stanissimissima coincidenza


Perché, ti risulta che abitino in una città da 30 milioni di abitanti?
Facile vederti e riconoscerti.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché, ti risulta che abitino in una città da 30 milioni di abitanti?
> Facile vederti e riconoscerti.


Perché il sospetto ma posso sbagliarmi è che se non fossero legati dal passato non si sarebbero cagati. Ripeto mi sa di desiderio verso quello che rappresentano invece che desiderio verso la persona


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché il sospetto ma posso sbagliarmi è che se non fossero legati dal passato non si sarebbero cagati. Ripeto mi sa di desiderio verso quello che rappresentano invece che desiderio verso la persona


Continuo a trovare troppo costruita questa idea in base al quale la motivazione per cui uno si conosce debba essere pura e Immacolata altrimenti il rapporto nasce malato. Uno si incontra per i motivi più storti. Poi si passa Dalla teoria alla pratica e onestamente nella pratica le sensazioni che ti trasmette un bacio dato bene sciacquano via tranquillamente i costrutti mentali. Secondo me, e lo dico seriamente, pensate troppo.
Capisco chi non ha altra alternativa rispetto al pensare, Però onestamente cercare di incastrare la vita dentro uno schema precostituito per come ragiono io È sempre una cazzata.


----------



## Rosarose (9 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Continuo a trovare troppo costruita questa idea in base al quale la motivazione per cui uno si conosce debba essere pura e Immacolata altrimenti il rapporto nasce malato. Uno si incontra per i motivi più storti. Poi si passa Dalla teoria alla pratica e onestamente nella pratica le sensazioni che ti trasmette un bacio dato bene sciacquano via tranquillamente i costrutti mentali. Secondo me, e lo dico seriamente, pensate troppo.
> Capisco chi non ha altra alternativa rispetto al pensare, Però onestamente cercare di incastrare la vita dentro uno schema precostituito per come ragiono io È sempre una cazzata.


Stessa sensazione che ho io leggendo molte persone qui!
Molti interventi contro l'azione.
L'agire è vitale, specialmente in situazioni di stallo della propria vita, dove ci si sente incastrati, dove si è insofferenti. L'unica cura sensata è agire senza arrovellarsi.
 Arrovellarsi, spaccare il capello in quattro e criticare chi si concede una boccata di aria, frenandolo con mille ragionamenti mi sembra tipico di chi ha deciso di sedersi a guardare la vita che gli resta, scorrere...

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Continuo a trovare troppo costruita questa idea in base al quale la motivazione per cui uno si conosce debba essere pura e Immacolata altrimenti il rapporto nasce malato. Uno si incontra per i motivi più storti. Poi si passa Dalla teoria alla pratica e onestamente nella pratica le sensazioni che ti trasmette un bacio dato bene sciacquano via tranquillamente i costrutti mentali. Secondo me, e lo dico seriamente, pensate troppo.
> Capisco chi non ha altra alternativa rispetto al pensare, Però onestamente cercare di incastrare la vita dentro uno schema precostituito per come ragiono io È sempre una cazzata.


 lo schema lo fa chi è al di fuori. Nel caso di Serafina, è evidente che il tutto è stato scatenato di aver riconosciuto nel tizio il marito dell'ex amante del suo coniuge.
Lei lo ha cercato su fb, sapendo chi era.Se no a quest'ora non sarebbe manco iniziata per uno sguardo scambiato in un bar.
Se poi entrambi provano piacere in quel che fanno ben venga.
Ma non si può sentire quando [MENTION=7177]Serafina[/MENTION] si rivolge all'altra definendola mogliettina con fare sprezzante.Sinceramente a me arriva, a me però, arriva profumo di vendetta mica di sesso


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Febbraio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Stessa sensazione che ho io leggendo molte persone qui!
> Molti interventi contro l'azione.
> L'agire è vitale, specialmente in situazioni di stallo della propria vita, dove ci si sente incastrati, dove si è insofferenti. L'unica cura sensata è agire senza arrovellarsi.
> Arrovellarsi, spaccare il capello in quattro e criticare chi si concede una boccata di aria, frenandolo con mille ragionamenti mi sembra tipico di chi ha deciso di sedersi a guardare la vita che gli resta, scorrere...
> ...


Siamo su un forum. Questa è tipo la madrepatria di chi passa giornate, settimane, mesi, anni incastrato a scrivere on-line invece di agire. Fidati. Fanno parte di questa categoria il 90% delle persone con cui io abbia litigato online da quando scrivo.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo schema lo fa chi è al di fuori. Nel caso di Serafina, è evidente che il tutto è stato scatenato di aver riconosciuto nel tizio il marito dell'ex amante del suo coniuge.
> Lei lo ha cercato su fb, sapendo chi era.Se no a quest'ora non sarebbe manco iniziata per uno sguardo scambiato in un bar.
> Se poi entrambi provano piacere in quel che fanno ben venga.
> Ma non si può sentire quando [MENTION=7177]Serafina[/MENTION] si rivolge all'altra definendola mogliettina con fare sprezzante.Sinceramente a me arriva, a me però, arriva profumo di vendetta mica di sesso


Questo sarebbe vero Se Serafina avesse scritto che ha conosciuto uno che non gli piaceva e che sono fatto piacere in virtù dei discorsi sottostanti. Io non ho letto questo. Ho letto di uno che le è piaciuto e che magari aggiunge sapore alla cosa per via degli intrecci. Alla fine è Come scoparsi la capa in ufficio. Se ti piace la capa, che ti piaccia perché è la capa con tutta l'allure della capa oppure se ti piaccia Nonostante sia la capa non è che ci sia niente di male. Il problema nasce solo nel momento in cui te la fai piacere per il fatto che è la capa quando normalmente non l'avresti degnata di uno sguardo. Io questa cosa francamente non l'ho letto da nessuna parte.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo schema lo fa chi è al di fuori. Nel caso di Serafina, è evidente che il tutto è stato scatenato di aver riconosciuto nel tizio il marito dell'ex amante del suo coniuge.
> Lei lo ha cercato su fb, sapendo chi era.Se no a quest'ora non sarebbe manco iniziata per uno sguardo scambiato in un bar.
> Se poi entrambi provano piacere in quel che fanno ben venga.
> Ma non si può sentire quando @_Serafina_ si rivolge all'altra definendola mogliettina con fare sprezzante.Sinceramente a me arriva, a me però, arriva profumo di vendetta mica di sesso


Non solo.
Anche una reciproca ricerca di validazione.
Ma lo sa.
Solo che non vuole rinunciarvi, soprattutto non vuole rinunciare a stare con una persona che accoglie il suo dolore, la sua rabbia, la sua frustrazione, il suo bisogno di vendetta, rivincita e validazione perché sono sentimenti anche suoi, senza bisogno di esplicitarli. Ma sono questi sentimenti una cosa ribollente e che rischiano di creare una miscela esplosiva.


----------



## lorella89 (9 Febbraio 2019)

Siete grandi sapete cosa fate e cosa aspettarvi, se vi va fatelo!!!! Una bella scopata, sapendo che è solo una bella scopata senza altre aspettative fa solo bene. E molto


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo sarebbe vero Se Serafina avesse scritto che ha conosciuto uno che non gli piaceva e che sono fatto piacere in virtù dei discorsi sottostanti. Io non ho letto questo. Ho letto di uno che le è piaciuto e che magari aggiunge sapore alla cosa per via degli intrecci. Alla fine è Come scoparsi la capa in ufficio. Se ti piace la capa, che ti piaccia perché è la capa con tutta l'allure della capa oppure se ti piaccia Nonostante sia la capa non è che ci sia niente di male. Il problema nasce solo nel momento in cui te la fai piacere per il fatto che è la capa quando normalmente non l'avresti degnata di uno sguardo. Io questa cosa francamente non l'ho letto da nessuna parte.


non ho letto tutto quello che ha scritto . Ma quando ho buttato l' occhio(nel forum) sono sempre incappata a riferimenti alla "mogliettina" e non a lui, ecco perché mi son fatta una certa idea.
Me lo auguro che ci scopi perché le piace.
Un mio conoscente si è scopato la capa perché una bella donna, disponibile. Ma non provava nulla. Poca soddisfazione. L'occasione non se l'è fatta scappare ma ....


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto quello che ha scritto . Ma quando ho buttato l' occhio(nel forum) sono sempre incappata a riferimenti alla "mogliettina" e non a lui, ecco perché mi son fatta una certa idea.
> Me lo auguro che ci scopi perché le piace.
> Un mio conoscente si è scopato la capa perché una bella donna, disponibile. Ma non provava nulla. Poca soddisfazione. L'occasione non se l'è fatta scappare ma ....


Embé? Quindi senza cuoricini non si gode?


----------



## Foglia (10 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Embé? Quindi senza cuoricini non si gode?


Può non essere troppo scontato il godimento nel  "dopo", sia con la capa sul lavoro, sia con una che si sente in posizione di disprezzare la legittima che non hai mollato. Diciamo che tra milioni di persone che possono attrarre senza cuoricini in mezzo, non rappresentano le scelte che offrono maggiori garanzie di non influire negativamente sulla intera family. E che forse un pensiero preventivo su tutto questo va fatto.


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Può non essere troppo scontato il godimento nel  "dopo", sia con la capa sul lavoro, sia con una che si sente in posizione di disprezzare la legittima che non hai mollato. Diciamo che tra milioni di persone che possono attrarre senza cuoricini in mezzo, non rappresentano le scelte che offrono maggiori garanzie di non influire negativamente sulla intera family. E che forse un pensiero preventivo su tutto questo va fatto.


Anche solo per uscire da quel romanzo....Lasciare alle spalle protagonisti, ricordi, sensazioni,rimuginazioni...
Scrivere un nuovo romanzo con capitoli da scoprire: bei culi e baciatori eccelsi è pieno il mondo.
Poi se uno si accontenta , come dice il proverbio....
Non credo che lei si accontenti; forse lui è veramente una bella scopata e, allora, niente da dire ,che si divertano. Niente da dire nemmeno se si usano a vicenda per continuare a scrivere capitoli del vecchio libro: ciascuno fa come crede. Ma siccome lei implicitamente ha richiesto un parere.....Io come già detto non mi "attarderei" in una situazione che vorrei lasciarmi alle spalle in tutti i suoi aspetti. Ma può darsi che la nostra Serafina sia oltre e che in modo del tutto razionale e distaccato emotivamente tragga per se tutto il buono che può; anche in una situazione condizionata come questa.


----------



## Foglia (10 Febbraio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Anche solo per uscire da quel romanzo....Lasciare alle spalle protagonisti, ricordi, sensazioni,rimuginazioni...
> Scrivere un nuovo romanzo con capitoli da scoprire: bei culi e baciatori eccelsi è pieno il mondo.
> Poi se uno si accontenta , come dice il proverbio....
> Non credo che lei si accontenti; forse lui è veramente una bella scopata e, allora, niente da dire ,che si divertano. Niente da dire nemmeno se si usano a vicenda per continuare a scrivere capitoli del vecchio libro: ciascuno fa come crede. Ma siccome lei implicitamente ha richiesto un parere.....Io come già detto non mi "attarderei" in una situazione che vorrei lasciarmi alle spalle in tutti i suoi aspetti. Ma può darsi che la nostra Serafina sia oltre e che in modo del tutto razionale e distaccato emotivamente tragga per se tutto il buono che può; anche in una situazione condizionata come questa.


Serafina ha mollato il suo ex. Quindi ad un certo punto e' chiaro che rischia  "solo" di godere per ragioni diverse da quelle che ti porta una sana scopata.

Mi fa strano però che uno come [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] che sostiene la priorità di tutelare il progetto famiglia anche dalle proprie scelte possa dire in generale  (appunto non soltanto dal  "lato Serafina") che scoparsi la capa sul lavoro, piuttosto che la EX moglie dell'amante di quella che è rimasta ANCORA TUA MOGLIE sia una scelta come tante altre.
Dico Arcistufo perché è forse l'esempio più eclatante. Ma anche altri che dicono: "perché no?" mi hanno colpita.

Se io andassi con il marito della mia precedente  "antagonista" (guardate per un attimo la cosa dal  "lato tradito"... Razionalmente lo so che l'amante non è in antagonismo, e che il responsabile e' il traditore), e ci andassi così, per sfizio.... Ecco: finito il tutto, da zero a dieci, quanta sarebbe la tentazione di andare dalla moglie a sbandierare la mia rivincita? Parlo solo di tentazione. Per me, se non dieci, sarebbe otto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Embé? Quindi senza cuoricini non si gode?


si gode diversamente,  piuttosto che il fai da te


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si gode diversamente,  piuttosto che il fai da te


Su a Milano si dice che piuttosto che niente, è meglio piuttosto. :rotfl:
Che secondo me è un assunto che andrebbe rispettato. La solitudine di chi sta solo per scelta altrui non ha nulla di eroico.


----------



## Foglia (10 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Su a Milano si dice che piuttosto che niente, è meglio piuttosto. :rotfl:
> Che secondo me è un assunto che andrebbe rispettato. La solitudine di chi sta solo per scelta altrui non ha nulla di eroico.


A Milano come altrove all'epoca di Tinder, badoo e molte altre chat, chi vuole scopare trova senza problemi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Su a Milano si dice che piuttosto che niente, è meglio piuttosto. :rotfl:
> Che secondo me è un assunto che andrebbe rispettato. La solitudine di chi sta solo per scelta altrui non ha nulla di eroico.


su questo sono d'd'accordissimo.Ma non è il caso di Serafina. Non mi sviare:rotfl: non ci provare


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Serafina ha mollato il suo ex. Quindi ad un certo punto e' chiaro che rischia  "solo" di godere per ragioni diverse da quelle che ti porta una sana scopata.
> 
> Mi fa strano però che uno come [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] che sostiene la priorità di tutelare il progetto famiglia anche dalle proprie scelte possa dire in generale  (appunto non soltanto dal  "lato Serafina") che scoparsi la capa sul lavoro, piuttosto che la EX moglie dell'amante di quella che è rimasta ANCORA TUA MOGLIE sia una scelta come tante altre.
> Dico Arcistufo perché è forse l'esempio più eclatante. Ma anche altri che dicono: "perché no?" mi hanno colpita.
> ...


Si , è strano: sempre pascolare lontano dagli occhi.

Per te sarebbe otto su dieci perché lo faresti per quel fine : la vendetta. Ed il bel culo che baciabene sarebbe solo il mezzo....


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> A Milano come altrove all'epoca di Tinder, badoo e molte altre chat, chi vuole scopare trova senza problemi.


Non ti sei ancora abbonata?

Scherzo eh!


----------



## Foglia (10 Febbraio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Si , è strano: sempre pascolare lontano dagli occhi.
> 
> Per te sarebbe otto su dieci perché lo faresti per quel fine : la vendetta. Ed il bel culo che baciabene sarebbe solo il mezzo....


A prescindere da  "per cosa lo farei" all'inizio: DOPO la tentazione ci sarebbe. Credo inevitabile. A prescindere dalla attuazione o meno.


----------



## Foglia (10 Febbraio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Non ti sei ancora abbonata?&#55357;&#56834;
> 
> Scherzo eh! &#55358;&#56596;


Tra poco


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> A Milano come altrove all'epoca di Tinder, badoo e molte altre chat, chi vuole scopare trova senza problemi.


Questo non sposta di una virgola il discorso. Qui la domanda non è se [MENTION=7177]Serafina[/MENTION] avrebbe dovuto cercarsi da scopare. Qui la domanda è se Serafina, di fronte ad una bella esperienza, avrebbe dovuto legarsela in virtù del fatto che lui era l'ex dell'ex dell'ex.
Ripeto, Secondo me concludete poco perché pensate troppo.


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> su questo sono d'd'accordissimo.Ma non è il caso di Serafina. Non mi sviare:rotfl: non ci provare


E perché non è questo il caso? Secondo me calza a pennello. Non è lei che ha cercato lui.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Serafina ha mollato il suo ex. Quindi ad un certo punto e' chiaro che rischia  "solo" di godere per ragioni diverse da quelle che ti porta una sana scopata.
> 
> Mi fa strano però che uno come [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] che sostiene la priorità di tutelare il progetto famiglia anche dalle proprie scelte possa dire in generale  (appunto non soltanto dal  "lato Serafina") che scoparsi la capa sul lavoro, piuttosto che la EX moglie dell'amante di quella che è rimasta ANCORA TUA MOGLIE sia una scelta come tante altre.
> Dico Arcistufo perché è forse l'esempio più eclatante. Ma anche altri che dicono: "perché no?" mi hanno colpita.
> ...


Se per me esistesse un _lato tradito,_ allora sì che tutto quello che ho scritto per 5 anni sarebbero a bada secchio dell'immondizia.
 io non capisco perché continui ad attaccarti disperatamente all'idea che esistano cose giuste e cose sbagliate. Esistono cose fatte nel modo giusto, e cose fatte nel modo sbagliato. È tutto nella modalità con cui ci si approccia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo non sposta di una virgola il discorso. Qui la domanda non è se [MENTION=7177]Serafina[/MENTION] avrebbe dovuto cercarsi da scopare. Qui la domanda è se Serafina, di fronte ad una bella esperienza, avrebbe dovuto legarsela in virtù del fatto che lui era l'ex dell'ex dell'ex.
> Ripeto, Secondo me concludete poco perché pensate troppo.
> 
> E perché non è questo il caso? Secondo me calza a pennello. Non è lei che ha cercato lui.


ma non lo ha cercato lei su fb, dopo lo scambio di sguardi al bar?


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non lo ha cercato lei su fb, dopo lo scambio di sguardi al bar?


Devo confessare che sono abbastanza basita.
Una viene criticata perché si fa il marito dell’amante dell’ex marito l...quando quest’ultimo In barba ai suoi sentimenti l’h trattara come  una cacca....non tanto per il tradimento ma per il come ..e dicendole dopo aver fatto due figli con lei di non averla mai amata ...
Cosa la può far soffrire più di quello che ha passato?
Mi viene dal cuore : ma chi se ne fotte. Meglio questo che la fa star bene e le rida un po’ di energia o stare a elaborare il lutto accarezzando il gatto o, peggio, aspettando l’uomo giusto che , come la vita ha avuto modo di dimostrarle, non esiste?
E suvvia


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Devo confessare che sono abbastanza basita.
> Una viene criticata perché si fa il marito dell’amante dell’ex marito l...quando quest’ultimo In barba ai suoi sentimenti l’h trattara come  una cacca....non tanto per il tradimento ma per il come ..e dicendole dopo aver fatto due figli con lei di non averla mai amata ...
> Cosa la può far soffrire più di quello che ha passato?
> Mi viene dal cuore : ma chi se ne fotte. Meglio questo che la fa star bene e le rida un po’ di energia o stare a elaborare il lutto accarezzando il gatto o, peggio, aspettando l’uomo giusto che , come la vita ha avuto modo di dimostrarle, non esiste?
> E suvvia


Ma io non ho letto nessuna valutazione morale. 
Ho letto una inopportunità psicologica, come volersi asciugare dal temporale buttandosi in uno stagno, dove però ci sono bellissime ninfee. Ma chi se ne frega delle ninfee, non ci si asciugherà!


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non ho letto nessuna valutazione morale.
> Ho letto una inopportunità psicologica, come volersi asciugare dal temporale buttandosi in uno stagno, dove però ci sono bellissime ninfee. Ma chi se ne frega delle ninfee, non ci si asciugherà!


Ne sei certa? Potrebbe essere una scelta  tra bagnarsi sotto un temporale gelido  e rifugiarsi in una fonte d’acqua termale .. si rimane bagnati ma si sta più al calduccio e intanto il tempo passa e lenisce


----------



## disincantata (10 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non ho letto nessuna valutazione morale.
> Ho letto una inopportunità psicologica, come volersi asciugare dal temporale buttandosi in uno stagno, dove però ci sono bellissime ninfee. Ma chi se ne frega delle ninfee, non ci si asciugherà!



La cosa importante e' 'cosa fa stare bene lei?.

Se lei e' be conscia che, al di là del sesso che se fatto bene può semore dare un certo benessere, lei sia ben conscia che non puo' essere sicura delle motivazioni di lui. Pero' appunto puo' bellamente fregarsene, senza rimanere invischiata.
Tutte supposizioni non sapendo  come e' cominciata e le motivazioni di lui.

Pero' vista la situazione di lei, ci puo' stare uno svago e una piccola rivalsa, di cui magari frega zero agli altri coinvolti.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ne sei certa? Potrebbe essere una scelta  tra bagnarsi sotto un temporale gelido  e rifugiarsi in una fonte d’acqua termale .. si rimane bagnati ma si sta più al calduccio e intanto il tempo passa e lenisce


Se l’obiettivo è asciugarsi, non vanno bene neanche le terme.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Devo confessare che sono abbastanza basita.
> Una viene criticata perché si fa il marito dell’amante dell’ex marito l...quando quest’ultimo In barba ai suoi sentimenti l’h trattara come  una cacca....non tanto per il tradimento ma per il come ..e dicendole dopo aver fatto due figli con lei di non averla mai amata ...
> Cosa la può far soffrire più di quello che ha passato?
> Mi viene dal cuore : ma chi se ne fotte. Meglio questo che la fa star bene e le rida un po’ di energia o stare a elaborare il lutto accarezzando il gatto o, peggio, aspettando l’uomo giusto che , come la vita ha avuto modo di dimostrarle, non esiste?
> E suvvia


 ma si può trombare tutto il gruppo fb dei 40 anni, nessuno lo vieta. 
Se la fa star bene, ben per lei.
Suvvia non voler vedere che si sta facendo pagare il conto alla ex tipa è vabbe , invece di accarezzare il gatto, pettiniamo le bambole e ce la raccontiamo.
Non è criticare lei, è che non ci credo proprio a questo star bene con lui come persona a se. Ma credo nel suo star bene per rivalsa.
Si sente bene comunque, anzi di più,tanto la verità la sa solo lei.
Ci avrei creduto se si fosse trombata il postino.
Basita  che ci sono persone che vedono una ripicca. Tu vedi la favola, io no.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma si può trombare tutto il gruppo fb dei 40 anni, nessuno lo vieta.
> Se la fa star bene, ben per lei.
> Suvvia non voler vedere che si sta facendo pagare il conto alla ex tipa è vabbe , invece di accarezzare il gatto, pettiniamo le bambole e ce la raccontiamo.
> Non è criticare lei, è che non ci credo proprio a questo star bene con lui come persona a se. Ma credo nel suo star bene per rivalsa.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ne sei certa? Potrebbe essere una scelta  tra bagnarsi sotto un temporale gelido  e rifugiarsi in una fonte d’acqua termale .. si rimane bagnati ma si sta più al calduccio e intanto il tempo passa e lenisce


Bello che deve sempre essere tutto "pittato" di sentimentalismo. Si sono trovati? Si sono piaciuti? Non stiamo parlando di padella o brace. Stiamo parlando di stare bene o non stare bene. 
Il fanatismo del peccato originale, proprio, oh...


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ci credo proprio a questo star bene con lui come persona a se. Ma credo nel suo star bene per rivalsa.


è questo punto che ti contesto. Se stai bene _per rivalsa_, come dici tu, stai male. E lo sai. A sto punto o se la sta raccontando, o se dice che sta bene, sta bene. No?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> è questo punto che ti contesto. Se stai bene _per rivalsa_, come dici tu, stai male. E lo sai. A sto punto o se la sta raccontando, o se dice che sta bene, sta bene. No?


prendersi una rivalsa gratifica eccome. Io, ti ripeto, colgo questa sfumatura nei suoi racconti. Sta bene eccome,perché dovrebbe star male, finalmente fa pagare il conto a qualcuno che gli ha rovinato la vita.Si toglie un macigno dalla scarpa, hai voglia come ti senti sollevato.
In più come dice lei 
È un bell'uomo, bacia pure bene ( testuali parole di Serafini) cosa si può volere di più. 

Starebbe male se avesse sensi di colpa e non mi pare proprio il suo caso.
Della serie, avete visto testine che anche noi vi abbiamo fatto cornuti.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> prendersi una rivalsa gratifica eccome. Io, ti ripeto, colgo questa sfumatura nei suoi racconti. Sta bene eccome,perché dovrebbe star male, finalmente fa pagare il conto a qualcuno che gli ha rovinato la vita.Si toglie un macigno dalla scarpa, hai voglia come ti senti sollevato.
> In più come dice lei
> È un bell'uomo, bacia pure bene ( testuali parole di Serafini) cosa si può volere di più.
> 
> ...


 se il motivo è solo questo, cazzo vai avanti a fare?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bello che deve sempre essere tutto "pittato" di sentimentalismo. Si sono trovati? Si sono piaciuti? Non stiamo parlando di padella o brace. Stiamo parlando di stare bene o non stare bene.
> Il fanatismo del peccato originale, proprio, oh...


Non so a chi ti riferisci ma io di sentimenti non ho proprio parlato.
Nella mia testa deve esserci attrazione per la persona. Qui, e posso sbagliarmi  la mia sensazione è che l’attrazione non sia verso la persona. Per dirla semplice semplice se fosse stato antipatico o simpatico, figo o cesso, alto o basso ecc ecc non avrebbe fatto differenza. La cosa fondamentale era che fosse il marito dell’amante del ex


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> se il motivo è solo questo, cazzo vai avanti a fare?


ti riferisci a me? o a lei?


----------



## mistral (11 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> se il motivo è solo questo, cazzo vai avanti a fare?


Magari fino a che  la neo cornuta lo scopre ?
Altrimenti che rivalsa è?
L’amante si muove su un terreno parecchio pericoloso se non vuole perdere cio che  ha


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Magari fino a che  la neo cornuta lo scopre ?
> Altrimenti che rivalsa è?
> L’amante si muove su un terreno parecchio pericoloso se non vuole cio che  ha


magari il fine è proprio di farsi scoprire


----------



## Paolo78mi (11 Febbraio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Dopo anni di agonia (sempre che qualcuno ricordi la mia storia) è arrivata la svolta inattesa.
> Io separata con figli al seguito, seduti in maniera chiassosa e scomposta in un bar, mi accorgo che un uomo, un bell'uomo, mi osserva prepotentemente.
> Sgrano gli occhi e lui mi fa un cenno. Non ha l'aria felice, né serena.
> 
> ...


Ma lasciatevi andare e prendetevi la vostra RIVINCITA ... se cosi si può dire e mettetegliela nel CULO agli altri due... la vita è una ed unica e non bisogna perdere tempo ...

Parola di BIBERON-MAN


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Magari fino a che  la neo cornuta lo scopre ?
> Altrimenti che rivalsa è?
> L’amante si muove su un terreno parecchio pericoloso se non vuole cio che  ha


Adesso non montare in cattedra perché hai avuto esperienze con una psicopatica. La media non è questa.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so a chi ti riferisci ma io di sentimenti non ho proprio parlato.
> Nella mia testa deve esserci attrazione per la persona. Qui, e posso sbagliarmi  la mia sensazione è che l’attrazione non sia verso la persona. Per dirla semplice semplice se fosse stato antipatico o simpatico, figo o cesso, alto o basso ecc ecc non avrebbe fatto differenza. La cosa fondamentale era che fosse il marito dell’amante del ex


Ma stavo rispondendo a [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] :rotfl:
E poi Meno male che ero io quello egoriferito!


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti riferisci a me? o a lei?


Alla situazione da te prospettata. Le occasioni sono occasioni. Non voglio vedere nulla. È il proseguo che fa la differenza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Alla situazione da te prospettata. Le occasioni sono occasioni. Non voglio vedere nulla. È il proseguo che fa la differenza.


quindi per te non conta nulla come si parte.
Per me se si parte col pressuposto sbagliato il proseguio non è mica rose e fiori.
In più se neghi a te stesso la reale motivazione. Un autolesionismo. 
Sai cosa, invece di ripartire lasciandosi il passato alle spalle , si arrotola dentro.
Per questa ho detto meglio scoparsi il postino.
Se si vuole un nuovo inizio.


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi per te non conta nulla come si parte.
> Per me se si parte col pressuposto sbagliato il proseguio non è mica rose e fiori.
> In più se neghi a te stesso la reale motivazione. Un autolesionismo.
> Sai cosa, invece di ripartire lasciandosi il passato alle spalle , si arrotola dentro.
> ...


Ne sei convinta?
Forse il postino sarà anche più leggero, ma se quello che cerchi non è solo sesso, può lasciarti ancora più vuoti dentro.
Poi non è detto che il postino di quella zona sia così interessante, anche se io ne conosco uno che ha parecchie fan tra le destinatarie e non posso escludere l'opzione a priori.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ne sei convinta?
> Forse il postino sarà anche più leggero, ma se quello che cerchi non è solo sesso, può lasciarti ancora più vuoti dentro.
> Poi non è detto che il postino di quella zona sia così interessante, anche se io ne conosco uno che ha parecchie fan tra le destinatarie e non posso escludere l'opzione a priori.


 lascia il vuoto dentro se è una scopata e basta. Se una scopata e basta è finalizzata alla rivalsa ha un appagamento .
Il sesso usato per farsi giustizia


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2019)

Voi tutti parlate di vendetta, ma se uno degli obiettivi oltre allo stare con una persona piacevole che ritengo prioritario fosse anche quello di pareggiare?
Di non sentirsi più la solita tradita sfigata, ma di portare tutto l'accaduto anche a suo vantaggio?
Non è qualcosa che richieda la platea, come la vendetta, ma genera una sensazione interiore che fa stare bene.
Perché Serafina dovrebbe negarsela?


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lascia il vuoto dentro se è una scopata e basta. Se una scopata e basta è finalizzata alla rivalsa ha un appagamento .
> Il sesso usato per farsi giustizia


La domanda da porsi è solo una: questa cosa fa stare bene? Sì?
E' sufficiente questa risposta a farmela valutare positivamente. 
Poi non aggiunge male, e anche questo è importante.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lascia il vuoto dentro se è una scopata e basta. Se una scopata e basta è finalizzata alla rivalsa ha un appagamento .
> Il sesso usato per farsi giustizia


Il sesso non è un attrezzo, è il suo corpo.
Ha messo in gioco se stessa per vendicare se stessa.
Il nodo è quello che ha già ammesso lei: relazionarsi con qualcuno che sa tutto, che capisce quello che lei prova e per questo può stare con lui senza spiegare e contemporaneamente senza sentire di omettere una parte importante. 
Ma negare che questo implichi anche la rivalsa da parte di entrambi è negare l’evidenza.
Se ne ha parlato è perché non è abbastanza superficiale per ignorare tutto questo.
Può essere che le parti oscure portino a una liberazione.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sesso non è un attrezzo, è il suo corpo.
> Ha messo in gioco se stessa per vendicare se stessa.
> Il nodo è quello che ha già ammesso lei: relazionarsi con qualcuno che sa tutto, che capisce quello che lei prova e per questo può stare con lui senza spiegare e contemporaneamente senza sentire di omettere una parte importante.
> Ma negare che questo implichi anche la rivalsa da parte di entrambi è negare l’evidenza.
> ...


Forse Sefarina volevo solo rendere a se stessa un movimento. Non essere più in una posizione statica, di lei _a casa ad aspettare_.
Avrebbe potuto fare lo stesso rimanendo con il marito, invece ha scelto la separazione. Chi lo sa, magari i due traditi si potrebbero anche trovare. Sarebbe da ridere se anche lui si separasse lasciando gli altri due a pelar cipolle.
Non ha più scritto quindi mi sembra evidente che non cercava nulla di particolare in questa comunicazione.


----------



## mistral (11 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Adesso non montare in cattedra perché hai avuto esperienze con una psicopatica. La media non è questa.


C’e Poco da montare in cattedra.
Ci metto tutte e due le mani sul fuoco che dopo ciò che ha vissuto a causa dei due piccioncini,a Serafina è passato in mente più di una volta il pensiero di quanto godrebbe se l’altra e l’ex marito sapessero.
Magari rimane solo un pensiero ,magari no.
Se mi scopassi il marito dell’amica di mio marito,magari qualche traccia non ben definita la lascerei.
Inoltre Serafina non deve rendere conto a nessuno quindi ,doppio godimento se il fine è quello.


----------



## mistral (11 Febbraio 2019)

Questa storia mi fa venire in mente una situazione che avevo già raccontato .
Un’amica sposata che ha intrapreso una relazione con un uomo sposato .
Il marito dai tabulati e dal telepass scopre il tutto e va per direttissima dalla moglie di lui.
Racconta oggi racconta domani iniziano a frequentarsi e passare week end in giro insieme .
Dopo anni le due coppie la sera si ritirano ognuno a casa loro .
La mia mica che ormai ha la moglie di lui come nemica giurata perché secondo lei non gli lascia libero il suo amore di stare finalmente con lei  ,non vede che il cretino è proprio l’amante che la sera torna a casina e di andare a vivere altrove non ci pensa proprio .
In sostanza sono quattro persone che si trascinano in questo pantano e non si sono mossi di un passo .


----------



## spleen (11 Febbraio 2019)

Domande e risposte tra me e me:___E' una storia "leggera" questa? - Non credo proprio, credo che ci si confonda con la parola leggerezza.__Questa storia ha una componente di rivalsa? -Si sicuramente.__Questa componente è sana? -No perchè anche se ti restituisce valore ai tuoi medesimi occhi è legata ad una visione che dipende dal legame verso persone e situazioni potenzialmente pericolose, non da uno sguardo che viene da te stesso, da dentro, e ti porti a dire -Io valgo comunque per quello che sono__ E' tutto qui? No di certo. Questo potrebbe essere davvero un punto di partenza, una occasione per riformulare la stima di se stessi, ma è necessario liberarsi da quei legami psicologici di vittima che si trasforma in carnefice. Bisognerebbe concentrarsi su di lui come uomo, come persona, non sul suo ruolo.__Domande e risposte tra me e me....


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi per te non conta nulla come si parte.
> Per me se si parte col pressuposto sbagliato il proseguio non è mica rose e fiori.
> In più se neghi a te stesso la reale motivazione. Un autolesionismo.
> Sai cosa, invece di ripartire lasciandosi il passato alle spalle , si arrotola dentro.
> ...


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Domande e risposte tra me e me:___E' una storia "leggera" questa? - Non credo proprio, credo che ci si confonda con la parola leggerezza.__Questa storia ha una componente di rivalsa? -Si sicuramente.__Questa componente è sana? -No perchè anche se ti restituisce valore ai tuoi medesimi occhi è legata ad una visione che dipende dal legame verso persone e situazioni potenzialmente pericolose, non da uno sguardo che viene da te stesso, da dentro, e ti porti a dire -Io valgo comunque per quello che sono__ E' tutto qui? No di certo. Questo potrebbe essere davvero un punto di partenza, una occasione per riformulare la stima di se stessi, ma è necessario liberarsi da quei legami psicologici di vittima che si trasforma in carnefice. Bisognerebbe concentrarsi su di lui come uomo, come persona, *non sul suo ruolo.*__Domande e risposte tra me e me....


Quoto tutto
Penso che sia impensabile dimenticarsi il suo ruolo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La domanda da porsi è solo una: questa cosa fa stare bene? Sì?
> E' sufficiente questa risposta a farmela valutare positivamente.
> Poi non aggiunge male, e anche questo è importante.


in questo istante fa star bene, perché inaspettatamente è accaduta e si è cercata.
A me pare una stronzata.
Niente attrazione, niente sentimento, un nell'uomo che bacia bene, marito dell'amante di mio marito. Finalmente a quella zoccola gliela faccio pagare, a quel cazzone di mio marito faccio vedere che pure io so cavarmela.
Appagamento momentaneo.
Ci troviamo scopiamo come ricci e parliamo di quei 2 stronzi che ci hanno fatto soffrire.
Io vedo questo. Uno sfogo che da soddisfazione ma  fa contorcere ancora nel passato.
Bene apparente


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> È il marito della pseudo"nonsapreicosa" del mio ex marito.
> 
> La faccio breve.
> Dopo quell'incontro l'ho cercato su facebook, ci siamo scambiati un paio di messaggi in cui io fingevo di sapere meno di quel che effettivamente so. Lui è ancora infelicemente sposato e convinto che tra la sua biondina stagionata e mio marito sia finito tutto più di due anni fa. Illuso.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sesso non è un attrezzo, è il suo corpo.
> Ha messo in gioco se stessa per vendicare se stessa.
> Il nodo è quello che ha già ammesso lei: relazionarsi con qualcuno che sa tutto, che capisce quello che lei prova e per questo può stare con lui senza spiegare e contemporaneamente senza sentire di omettere una parte importante.
> Ma negare che questo implichi anche la rivalsa da parte di entrambi è negare l’evidenza.
> ...


 da parte di lei c'è molta coscienza, vedi sopra


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in questo istante fa star bene, perché inaspettatamente è accaduta e si è cercata.


In questo istante. 
Non serve aggiungere altro. 
Aveva un progetto, è stata tradita, è sola.
In questo istante quell'uomo è quello che lei vuole.
E noi siamo qui che invece di godere della sua gioia le diciamo pure che non va bene quello che fa.


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In questo istante.
> Non serve aggiungere altro.
> Aveva un progetto, è stata tradita, è sola.
> In questo istante quell'uomo è quello che lei vuole.
> E noi siamo qui che invece di godere della sua gioia le diciamo pure che non va bene quello che fa.


Sono pagine e pagine di fraintendimenti secondo me. Nessuno mi pare la giudica, ma in molti stiamo sottolineando che la persona scelta non è casuale...c è un mix di vendetta contro chi è correa nel aver distrutto un matrimonio e la possibilità di condivisione della vicenda con l unico che può capire. Nessun tribunale.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sono pagine e pagine di fraintendimenti secondo me. Nessuno mi pare la giudica, ma in molti stiamo sottolineando che la persona scelta non è casuale...c è un mix di vendetta contro chi è correa nel aver distrutto un matrimonio e la possibilità di condivisione della vicenda con l unico che può capire. Nessun tribunale.


Perfetto


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sono pagine e pagine di fraintendimenti secondo me. Nessuno mi pare la giudica, ma in molti stiamo sottolineando che la persona scelta non è casuale...c è un mix di vendetta contro chi è correa nel aver distrutto un matrimonio e la possibilità di condivisione della vicenda con l unico che può capire. Nessun tribunale.


E anche fosse?
Ci sono alternative migliori da consigliarle?
Aspettare un altro uomo della sua vita?
Cercare da scopare su Meetic?
Saltare addosso al postino?
Magari non è proprio solo sesso quello che cerca Serafina  e forse una relazione con un uomo che la può comprendere di più è proprio quello che adesso le serve per riprendere ad avere fiducia nel genere maschile. 
Ha bisogno di un tradito come lei  che la possa comprendere, che la accetti per come si sente ora.
Non è che in giro c'è ne siano tanti di uomini così che siano contemporaneamente in grado di suscitare il suo interesse.
È una relazione malata?
Ma perché? Quelle extra che hanno subito allora cosa sono? Quelle andavano bene? 
Ma soprattutto, cosa c'è di sbagliato in una relazione tra due persone che comunque si piacciono e si divertono insieme ?
È già tanto, eh.


----------



## spleen (11 Febbraio 2019)

Domanda: Cosa succede se i consorti fedifraghi vengono a sapere di questa relazione?


----------



## spleen (11 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E anche fosse?
> Ci sono alternative migliori da consigliarle?
> Aspettare un altro uomo della sua vita?
> Cercare da scopare su Meetic?
> ...


Posto che è assurdo secondo me darle consigli un senso, ma anche nell' altro, non sapendo la situazione e non conoscendo le persone, si cerca tutti di farle notare delle cose, certo, in un senso e anche nell'altro. Guardate però che consigliarla di "godersela" non è una faccenda neutra, non mette al riparo su considerazioni di merito e di metodo, è già un giudizio su di lei e su quello che fa, definitivo. 
E sta faccenda di definitivo per me non ha un bel nulla.


----------



## Lostris (11 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Domande e risposte tra me e me:___E' una storia "leggera" questa? - Non credo proprio, credo che ci si confonda con la parola leggerezza.__Questa storia ha una componente di rivalsa? -Si sicuramente.__Questa componente è sana? -No perchè anche se ti restituisce valore ai tuoi medesimi occhi è legata ad una visione che dipende dal legame verso persone e situazioni potenzialmente pericolose, non da uno sguardo che viene da te stesso, da dentro, e ti porti a dire -Io valgo comunque per quello che sono__ E' tutto qui? No di certo. Questo potrebbe essere davvero un punto di partenza, una occasione per riformulare la stima di se stessi, ma è necessario liberarsi da quei legami psicologici di vittima che si trasforma in carnefice. Bisognerebbe concentrarsi su di lui come uomo, come persona, non sul suo ruolo.__Domande e risposte tra me e me....


:up:


----------



## oriente70 (11 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Domanda: Cosa succede se i consorti fedifraghi vengono a sapere di questa relazione?


Prenoteranno un tavolo per 4 a San Valentino [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## spleen (11 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Prenoteranno un tavolo per 4 a San Valentino [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Se lo confesseranno a quel tavolo....


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E anche fosse?
> Ci sono alternative migliori da consigliarle?
> Aspettare un altro uomo della sua vita?
> Cercare da scopare su Meetic?
> ...


Danny ripeto. Non c è nulla di male. Continui a buttarla su questo...io e altri siamo oltre. Stiamo parlando del perché proprio lui. Non vivono sull isola dei famosi. Se proprio vuoi saperlo per me fa bene. A me la consorte del tipo è un vero cesso altrimenti sarebbe stata forse una con cui avrei tradito. Ma non avrei potuto fare la mammoletta e dire che è un caso! Se la scelgo è perche so chi è e cosa rappresenta...non solo una tra le tante. Tra l'altro non è mica un epilogo tanto raro secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E anche fosse?
> Ci sono alternative migliori da consigliarle?
> Aspettare un altro uomo della sua vita?
> Cercare da scopare su Meetic?
> ...


Leghi sempre la serenità  al rapporto con un’altra persona. Il le augurerei di tornare ad essere serena e poi il resto si vedrà


----------



## Lara3 (11 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Domanda: Cosa succede se i consorti fedifraghi vengono a sapere di questa relazione?


Cosa vuoi che succeda ? 
Niente , proprio niente. Non credo proprio che si possono permettere di dire qualcosa, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In questo istante.
> Non serve aggiungere altro.
> Aveva un progetto, è stata tradita, è sola.
> In questo istante quell'uomo è quello che lei vuole.
> E noi siamo qui che invece di godere della sua gioia le diciamo pure che non va bene quello che fa.


 non vuoi capire.
Quell'uomo non ha un valore, se non quello che è il marito dell'amante. Come  fai a non vedere che gode al solo pensiero di ripagare il danno ricevuto. Il suo piacere è solo quello.
È un voler rimanere nel vecchio matrimonio. Non c'entra niente sentirsi bene che intendi tu.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi per te non conta nulla come si parte.
> Per me se si parte col pressuposto sbagliato il proseguio non è mica rose e fiori.
> In più se neghi a te stesso la reale motivazione. Un autolesionismo.
> Sai cosa, invece di ripartire lasciandosi il passato alle spalle , si arrotola dentro.
> ...


conta finchè non decidi che si parte. Poi se non ti affidi alle sensazioni e ti porti dietro la zavorra per come ragiono io sei uno che si castra da solo.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Se mi scopassi il marito dell’amica di mio marito,magari qualche traccia non ben definita la lascerei.


E che c'entra? Tu se una divorata dal bisogno di rivalsa a livelli da TSO. Ma mica sono tutti come te :rotfl:
il problema non è se un pensiero resta un pensiero. Il problema è quanto quel pensiero ti ossessiona.
E come quando hai scritto nella vita reale tu riesci a mantenere un comportamento normale mentre dentro ti rode il culo per questo e quello. Non è che sei serena perché sei serena in apparenza.  E chi non lo vede, perché non lo vuoi vedere. motivo per cui secondo me tuo marito rimane un gran paraculo. Se [MENTION=7177]Serafina[/MENTION] ha avuto un pensiero che le è passato per la testa, ed è durato il suo, non c'è niente di male e sarebbe strano il contrario. Se invece se lo scopa tipo Erinni ossessionata dal desiderio di vendetta, campa male lei, e vedrai che fa campare di merda anche gli altri. E si vede.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Leghi sempre la serenità  al rapporto con un’altra persona. Il le augurerei di tornare ad essere serena e poi il resto si vedrà


questa del fatto che si *deve *appassire da soli è sempre un evergreen 
mi hai fatto pure cambiare la firma, tiè!


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Danny ripeto. Non c è nulla di male. Continui a buttarla su questo...io e altri siamo oltre. Stiamo parlando del perché proprio lui. Non vivono sull isola dei famosi. Se proprio vuoi saperlo per me fa bene. A me la consorte del tipo è un vero cesso altrimenti sarebbe stata forse una con cui avrei tradito. Ma non avrei potuto fare la mammoletta e dire che è un caso! Se la scelgo è perche so chi è e cosa rappresenta...non solo una tra le tante. Tra l'altro non è mica un epilogo tanto raro secondo me.


Non siete oltre. Siete fermi al gancio. 
Due persone si incontrano, si frequentano e magari iniziano una relazione avendo una certa motivazione, poi questa passa inevitabilmente in secondo piano lasciando emergere il rapporto tra loro. Ed è lì che si vede se la relazione funziona. 
Il gancio può essere qualsiasi cosa. 
Tipico è l'amica della ex che consola il poverino che è stato mollato e poi ci finisce a letto.
Qui il gancio sono stati i rispettivi tradimenti subiti.
Questo ha accomunato e creato affinità tra i due neo amanti, ma la relazione è proseguita e ora avrà una storia a sé. Il desiderio di rivalsa non basta a tenere legate due persone a lungo.


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non siete oltre. Siete fermi al gancio.
> Due persone si incontrano, si frequentano e magari iniziano una relazione avendo una certa motivazione, poi questa passa inevitabilmente in secondo piano lasciando emergere il rapporto tra loro. Ed è lì che si vede se la relazione funziona.
> Il gancio può essere qualsiasi cosa.
> Tipico è l'amica della ex che consola il poverino che è stato mollato e poi ci finisce a letto.
> ...


Condivido.
Ma a prescindere da tutta questa dietrologia ...che la verità la sa solo lei... ma vi ricordate di come si sta dopo il tornado di scoperta, tentativi di eicucire e separazione ?  E se passa qualcuno che almeno per un po’ ti fa prendere una boccata d’ossigeno qual che sia la motivazione ...senti che piaci e ancor più piaci al marito di chi ti ha portato via il  tuo di marito.. ...qualcuno ti vuole ..vi sentite anche accomunati nella sofferenza ....
Quanto avreste dato per una boccata d’ossigeno nel momento di profonda sofferenza che solo chi non c’e’ passato non lo Capisce? 
Invece che si dovrebbe fare ? Tafazi Che si da le mazzate fino a che 10 anni dopo forse passa ....mah 
Tutto discorsi corretti i vostri, per carità , ma in teoria ...in pratica vi ci vorrei vedere ...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Condivido.
> Ma a prescindere da tutta questa dietrologia ...che la verità la sa solo lei... ma vi ricordate di come si sta dopo il tornado di scoperta, tentativi di eicucire e separazione ?  E se passa qualcuno che almeno per un po’ ti fa prendere una boccata d’ossigeno qual che sia la motivazione ...senti che piaci e ancor più piaci al marito di chi ti ha portato via il  tuo di marito.. ...qualcuno ti vuole ..vi sentite anche accomunati nella sofferenza ....
> Quanto avreste dato per una boccata d’ossigeno nel momento di profonda sofferenza che solo chi non c’e’ passato non lo Capisce?
> Invece che si dovrebbe fare ? Tafazi Che si da le mazzate fino a che 10 anni dopo forse passa ....mah
> Tutto discorsi corretti i vostri, per carità , ma in teoria ...in pratica vi ci vorrei vedere ...


Vero anche questo.
E vero che poi, come dice [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] , poi si è solo due persone.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Condivido.
> Ma a prescindere da tutta questa dietrologia ...che la verità la sa solo lei... ma vi ricordate di come si sta dopo il tornado di scoperta, tentativi di eicucire e separazione ?  E se passa qualcuno che almeno per un po’ ti fa prendere una boccata d’ossigeno qual che sia la motivazione ...senti che piaci e ancor più piaci al marito di chi ti ha portato via il  tuo di marito.. ...qualcuno ti vuole ..vi sentite anche accomunati nella sofferenza ....
> Quanto avreste dato per una boccata d’ossigeno nel momento di profonda sofferenza che solo chi non c’e’ passato non lo Capisce?
> Invece che si dovrebbe fare ? Tafazi Che si da le mazzate fino a che 10 anni dopo forse passa ....mah
> Tutto discorsi corretti i vostri, per carità , ma in teoria ...in pratica vi ci vorrei vedere ...


io mi ci sono vista eccome. 
Mi sarebbe dovuto piacere molto e provare una forte attrazione ed  essere guardata solo  una volta non mi avrebbe mosso niente. Poi ognuno ha i suoi standard di reazione


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non siete oltre. Siete fermi al gancio.
> Due persone si incontrano, si frequentano e magari iniziano una relazione avendo una certa motivazione, poi questa passa inevitabilmente in secondo piano lasciando emergere il rapporto tra loro. Ed è lì che si vede se la relazione funziona.
> Il gancio può essere qualsiasi cosa.
> Tipico è l'amica della ex che consola il poverino che è stato mollato e poi ci finisce a letto.
> ...


 vedremo come finisce


----------



## Eagle72 (12 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non siete oltre. Siete fermi al gancio.
> Due persone si incontrano, si frequentano e magari iniziano una relazione avendo una certa motivazione, poi questa passa inevitabilmente in secondo piano lasciando emergere il rapporto tra loro. Ed è lì che si vede se la relazione funziona.
> Il gancio può essere qualsiasi cosa.
> Tipico è l'amica della ex che consola il poverino che è stato mollato e poi ci finisce a letto.
> ...


Danny è successo 20 giorni fa..certo che siamo al gancio. Prima di arrivare ai confetti ce ne vuole. Attendiamo.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> questa del fatto che si *deve *appassire da soli è sempre un evergreen
> mi hai fatto pure cambiare la firma, tiè!


Ma dove ho scritto che si deve appassire da soli? 
Ho scritto che una separara da pochi mesi può sanche ritrovare la serenità da sola e poi tutto può succedere . Il legare l’essere sereno sempre ed esclusivamente ad avere una compagna mi sembra limitante


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Condivido.
> Ma a prescindere da tutta questa dietrologia ...che la verità la sa solo lei... ma vi ricordate di come si sta dopo il tornado di scoperta, tentativi di eicucire e separazione ?  E se passa qualcuno che almeno per un po’ ti fa prendere una boccata d’ossigeno qual che sia la motivazione ...senti che piaci e ancor più piaci al marito di chi ti ha portato via il  tuo di marito.. ...qualcuno ti vuole ..vi sentite anche accomunati nella sofferenza ....
> Quanto avreste dato per una boccata d’ossigeno nel momento di profonda sofferenza che solo chi non c’e’ passato non lo Capisce?
> Invece che si dovrebbe fare ? Tafazi Che si da le mazzate fino a che 10 anni dopo forse passa ....mah
> Tutto discorsi corretti i vostri, per carità , ma in teoria ...in pratica vi ci vorrei vedere ...


Quindi chiunque andava bene pur di avere la boccata di ossigeno? Non credo
La sensazione che ho io e può essere sbagliata è che se quell’uomo non fosse stato quello che è non le avrebbe mosso nulla. Se quello che ti nuove è la motivazione e non la persona io ci avrei pensato due volte. E comunque penso che in ogni incontro i fantasmi di quello che hanno subito e dei loro partner siano più che presenti
Di ossigeno ne vedo poco


----------



## oriente70 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Se non prova [emoji41].


----------



## Lara3 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Condivido.
> Ma a prescindere da tutta questa dietrologia ...che la verità la sa solo lei... ma vi ricordate di come si sta dopo il tornado di scoperta, tentativi di eicucire e separazione ?  E se passa qualcuno che almeno per un po’ ti fa prendere una boccata d’ossigeno qual che sia la motivazione ...senti che piaci e ancor più piaci al marito di chi ti ha portato via il  tuo di marito.. ...qualcuno ti vuole ..vi sentite anche accomunati nella sofferenza ....
> Quanto avreste dato per una boccata d’ossigeno nel momento di profonda sofferenza che solo chi non c’e’ passato non lo Capisce?
> Invece che si dovrebbe fare ? Tafazi Che si da le mazzate fino a che 10 anni dopo forse passa ....mah
> Tutto discorsi corretti i vostri, per carità , ma in teoria ...in pratica vi ci vorrei vedere ...


Quoto, quoto, quoto.
Io non vedo minimamente il problema che lui è quello che è.
Se si piacciono e stanno bene insieme non vedo alcun, ma alcun impedimento.
Ma la volevate vedere ancora sofferente e agganciata sentimentalmente al suo ex ?
Ma per carità !
Io oserei di consigliare la stessa cosa a Mistral, mi fa effetto vedere che non ha ritrovato la sua serenità.


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto, quoto, quoto. Io non vedo minimamente il problema che lui è quello che è. Se si piacciono e stanno bene insieme non vedo alcun, ma alcun impedimento. Ma la volevate vedere ancora sofferente e agganciata sentimentalmente al suo ex ? Ma per carità ! Io oserei di consigliare la stessa cosa a Mistral, mi fa effetto vedere che non ha ritrovato la sua serenità.


  Quello che a te sfugge credo è che in questa situazione il legame col suo ex e l'aggancio alle situazioni passate rimane ben saldo. Ci avrete sicuramente ragione voi. Ma a me risulta del tutto evidente che sparando consigli avete già emesso una sentenza e preso posizione e deriva dalla vostra atitudine nell' immedesimarvi nella vicenda a prendere posizione per i torti subiti, cercando un risarcimento morale. Vi confido un segreto: non esistono risarcimenti morali nella vita, non esistono se si cercano conservando un legame vittima-carnefice qualsiasi esso sia, anche a parti invertite. E' l'incapacità a troncare quei legami che impedirà di avere qualsiasi risarcimento.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che a te sfugge credo è che in questa situazione il legame col suo ex e l'aggancio alle situazioni passate rimane ben saldo. Ci avrete sicuramente ragione voi. Ma a me risulta del tutto evidente che sparando consigli avete già emesso una sentenza e preso posizione e deriva dalla vostra atitudine nell' immedesimarvi nella vicenda a prendere posizione per i torti subiti, cercando un risarcimento morale. Vi confido un segreto: non esistono risarcimenti morali nella vita, non esistono se si cercano conservando un legame vittima-carnefice qualsiasi esso sia, anche a parti invertite. E' l'incapacità a troncare quei legami che impedirà di avere qualsiasi risarcimento.


Standing ovarion
Me lo tengo da rileggere. Serve anche a me


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi chiunque andava bene pur di avere la boccata di ossigeno? Non credo
> La sensazione che ho io e può essere sbagliata è che se quell’uomo non fosse stato quello che è non le avrebbe mosso nulla. Se quello che ti nuove è la motivazione e non la persona io ci avrei pensato due volte. E comunque penso che in ogni incontro i fantasmi di quello che hanno subito e dei loro partner siano più che presenti
> Di ossigeno ne vedo poco


No, non chiunque ...lui si. 
L’ha anche definito attraente... credo sia un mix di entrambe le cose ..è attraente ed e’ anche il marito dell’amante dell’ex ....E per come ricordo abbia gestito la separazione ..non mi sembra una sprovveduta ma una tosta tosta ....


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che a te sfugge credo è che in questa situazione il legame col suo ex e l'aggancio alle situazioni passate rimane ben saldo. Ci avrete sicuramente ragione voi. Ma a me risulta del tutto evidente che sparando consigli avete già emesso una sentenza e preso posizione e deriva dalla vostra atitudine nell' immedesimarvi nella vicenda a prendere posizione per i torti subiti, cercando un risarcimento morale. Vi confido un segreto: non esistono risarcimenti morali nella vita, non esistono se si cercano conservando un legame vittima-carnefice qualsiasi esso sia, anche a parti invertite. E' l'incapacità a troncare quei legami che impedirà di avere qualsiasi risarcimento.


Secondo me la su sta romanzando troppo rispetto a quello che e’...
Parere personale


----------



## Lara3 (12 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che a te sfugge credo è che in questa situazione il legame col suo ex e l'aggancio alle situazioni passate rimane ben saldo. Ci avrete sicuramente ragione voi. Ma a me risulta del tutto evidente che sparando consigli avete già emesso una sentenza e preso posizione e deriva dalla vostra atitudine nell' immedesimarvi nella vicenda a prendere posizione per i torti subiti, cercando un risarcimento morale. Vi confido un segreto: non esistono risarcimenti morali nella vita, non esistono se si cercano conservando un legame vittima-carnefice qualsiasi esso sia, anche a parti invertite. E' l'incapacità a troncare quei legami che impedirà di avere qualsiasi risarcimento.


Niente risarcimenti morali, semplicemente una cosa che la fa star bene. Lo trova attraente, sta bene con lui. Perché dovrebbe autopunirsi e rifiutare un occasione che le porta serenità ?
In mezzo a tutte queste cose chi è lui è un fatto irrilevante.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Se fosse stato per Vendetta o per ripiego avrebbe spifferato tutto quello che sa già al primo appuntamento [emoji41].


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Secondo me la su sta romanzando troppo rispetto a quello che e’... Parere personale


  Cosa significa "romanzare"? Cercare di dare delle spiegazioni ad un comportamento umano attorno amore e sesso? Ok. Allora per cortesia se pensate che siano fenomeni da luna park dei divertimenti mi spiegate perchè il tradimento dei rispettivi coniugi che adesso si trovano dall'altra parte della barricata era una faccenda seria e la loro no? Perchè la loro è leggerezza e quall' altro un comportamento bieco?... VE lo dico io, perchè questo è il tentativo di un risarcimento morale. Un prezzo che si deve pagare a se stessi per riprendere valore ai propri occhi dopo lo svilimento subito, è questo che ve lo fa sentire accettabile, non il rapporto in se. Se tra i rispettivi coniugi non ci fossero stati i precedenti che ci sono stati narrati io non credo proprio che la faccenda vi sarebbe stata così "leggerissimamente" accettabile.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma dove ho scritto che si deve appassire da soli?
> Ho scritto che una separara da pochi mesi può sanche ritrovare la serenità da sola e poi tutto può succedere . Il legare l’essere sereno sempre ed esclusivamente ad avere una compagna mi sembra limitante


Sì, può anche trovare la serenità da sola. Però l'importante è funzionare. Ci sono persone che da sole non funzionano. Si imbruttiscono, si incattiviscono e spesso si instupidiscono anche. Magari si rincoglioniscono di cose da fare, magari passano il tempo con le dita sui tasti di un forum come questo. Magari si comprano il cane. O appresso a mille altre cazzate per non guardarsi davvero allo specchio, preferendo l'opinione di qualcuno che ti cala dall'alto la fantastica frase _devi imparare a stare solo. Ci vuole il tempo di elaborare il lutto_. Pensa che io invece sono un fan sfegatato del _Chiodo scaccia chiodo_. Io Parlo per esperienza diretta, e non pretendo di conoscere tutte le sue azioni, ma penso che puoi ritrovare benissimo te stessa dopo un trauma, e ritrovarti al 100%, anche mentre ti strozzi sul cazzo di un maschio di ripiego. Intanto levi le ragnatele, poi ricominci ad usarlo (lo specchio). I sentimenti vanno allenati. Se ti perdi nell'astrazione concettuale senza capire che i sentimenti sono inestricabilmente vincolati con le sensazioni, ma parlo proprio a livello sensoriale, fisico, finisci ad essere una sfigata che legge Recalcati. E che vive per sentito dire, of course


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se fosse stato per Vendetta o per ripiego avrebbe spifferato tutto quello che sa già al primo appuntamento [emoji41].


  Non è affatto necessario.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No, non chiunque ...lui si.
> L’ha anche definito attraente... credo sia un mix di entrambe le cose ..è attraente ed e’ anche il marito dell’amante dell’ex ....E per come ricordo abbia gestito la separazione ..non mi sembra una sprovveduta ma una tosta tosta ....


Guarda che non serve essere Tosti per conoscersi bene e vuole stare bene. Basta semplicemente essere onesti. Con noi stessi.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è affatto necessario.


Giusto, ma ce lo avrebbe detto se stava cucinando le polpette avvelenate alla tizia.


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Niente risarcimenti morali, semplicemente una cosa che la fa star bene. Lo trova attraente, sta bene con lui. Perché dovrebbe autopunirsi e rifiutare un occasione che le porta serenità ? In mezzo a tutte queste cose chi è lui è un fatto irrilevante.


  A me sta bene anche che lo faccia per cercare un risarcimento morale, anche se fosse è una faccenda che si deve prima o dopo smazzare lei, solo che a me piace chiamare le cose col loro nome. Personalmente non credo che alla lunga sta cosa sia sana le auguro tuttavia un happy ending, nel senso che riesca a vedere fino in fondo "l'uomo" che sta dentro il "marito" della sua "nemica".


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che a te sfugge credo è che in questa situazione il legame col suo ex e l'aggancio alle situazioni passate rimane ben saldo. Ci avrete sicuramente ragione voi. Ma a me risulta del tutto evidente che sparando consigli avete già emesso una sentenza e preso posizione e deriva dalla vostra atitudine nell' immedesimarvi nella vicenda a prendere posizione per i torti subiti, cercando un risarcimento morale. *Vi confido un segreto: non esistono risarcimenti morali nella vita, non esistono se si cercano conservando un legame vittima-carnefice qualsiasi esso sia, anche a parti invertite. E' l'incapacità a troncare quei legami che impedirà di avere qualsiasi risarcimento.*


Sai perché non mi sono mai interessato alla tipa dell'amante di mia moglie?
Perché non mi piaceva. 
E se una non ti piace non c'è verso, non ti interessa, anche se è la tipa o la moglie di quello che ha avuto una relazione con la tua.
Qui il marito è un bell'uomo, interessante, tradito anche lui, quindi in grado di comprendere Serafina, il cui dolore può essere condiviso, non diventare motivo di esclusione come potrebbe accadere col "postino".
E' uno che a lei piace.
Perché il difficile è ripartire dopo un tradimento, conservando un po' di fiducia nel genere opposto, senza tendere a inclinazioni misandriche o misogine, o sfociare nel vittimismo o nel rancore perpetuo. 
Poterlo fare con chi ha esperienze simili, addirittura condivise, alle spalle è un'opportunità da cogliere.
Non è una "voglia di leggerezza", una persona qualsiasi che difficilmente comprenderà la tua situazione, e con la quale rischi di aggiungere ulteriore frustrazione perché magari, in quel momento della tua vita, non saprà provare l'empatia necessaria per fungere da spalla e aiutarti a risalire, a trovare momenti di serenità, che da solo o con altre persone sbagliate  rischi di non trovare. 
E' difficile chiudere qualcosa che ti è stato imposto. Una solitudine che non è una tua scelta è inaccettabile.
Che fai? La riempi con una sequenza di storie con partner qualsiasi, per arrivare a trovare forse un uomo giusto?
Perché questo in fondo è quello che si fa comunemente, quando si torna single, se hai le spalle abbastanza forti per farlo. Non tutti però ci riescono. Vi siete mai chiesti perché?


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se fosse stato per Vendetta o per ripiego avrebbe spifferato tutto quello che sa già al primo appuntamento [emoji41].


:up:


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sai perché non mi sono mai interessato alla tipa dell'amante di mia moglie? Perché non mi piaceva.  E se una non ti piace non c'è verso, non ti interessa, anche se è la tipa o la moglie di quello che ha avuto una relazione con la tua. Qui il marito è un bell'uomo, interessante, tradito anche lui, quindi in grado di comprendere Serafina, il cui dolore può essere condiviso, non diventare motivo di esclusione come potrebbe accadere col "postino". E' uno che a lei piace. Perché il difficile è ripartire dopo un tradimento, conservando un po' di fiducia nel genere opposto, senza tendere a inclinazioni misandriche o misogine, o sfociare nel vittimismo o nel rancore perpetuo.  Poterlo fare con chi ha esperienze simili, addirittura condivise, alle spalle è un'opportunità da cogliere. Non è una "voglia di leggerezza", una persona qualsiasi che difficilmente comprenderà la tua situazione, e con la quale rischi di aggiungere ulteriore frustrazione perché magari, in quel momento della tua vita, non saprà provare l'empatia necessaria per fungere da spalla e aiutarti a risalire, a trovare momenti di serenità, che da solo o con altre persone sbagliate  rischi di non trovare.  E' difficile chiudere qualcosa che ti è stato imposto. Una solitudine che non è una tua scelta è inaccettabile. Che fai? La riempi con una sequenza di storie con partner qualsiasi, per arrivare a trovare forse un uomo giusto? Perché questo in fondo è quello che si fa comunemente, quando si torna single, se hai le spalle abbastanza forti per farlo. Non tutti però ci riescono. Vi siete mai chiesti perché?


  Mi sta bene, a me la parola "leggerezza" in simili contesti fa venire l'orticaria. Se ammettiamo che loro si siano trovati attorno alla comprensione reciproca dei loro comuni problemi e questo sia stato un terreno fertile, insieme all'attrazione reciproca, mi sta bene. Ma non c'è niente di "leggero" in questo e il pericolo di trasformarlo in rivalsa, in risarcimento, permane. Anche ammettendo che questo non sia, dove conduce questa cosa? Qui non sto discutendo se sia meglio trenersi lui o entrare in una spirale di "prove" con altri. Sto pensando alla fase di recupero del proprio ego ferito che terminata porterà altrove solo se sarà unita alla consapevolezza che questa è una fase. Perchè diciamocelo chiaramente, con lui o con altri non è proprio la stessa cosa.


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Giusto, ma ce lo avrebbe detto se stava cucinando le polpette avvelenate alla tizia.


  Neanche questo è necessario in fondo.


----------



## Vera (12 Febbraio 2019)

Ma non ci credo, siete ancora qui a farne un romanzo?


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E che c'entra? Tu se una divorata dal bisogno di rivalsa a livelli da TSO. Ma mica sono tutti come te :rotfl:
> il problema non è se un pensiero resta un pensiero. Il problema è quanto quel pensiero ti ossessiona.
> E come quando hai scritto nella vita reale tu riesci a mantenere un comportamento normale mentre dentro ti rode il culo per questo e quello. Non è che sei serena perché sei serena in apparenza.  E chi non lo vede, perché non lo vuoi vedere. motivo per cui secondo me tuo marito rimane un gran paraculo. Se [MENTION=7177]Serafina[/MENTION] ha avuto un pensiero che le è passato per la testa, ed è durato il suo, non c'è niente di male e sarebbe strano il contrario. Se invece se lo scopa tipo Erinni ossessionata dal desiderio di vendetta, campa male lei, e vedrai che fa campare di merda anche gli altri. E si vede.


Guarda che nella vita sono come te.
Bella famiglia,bella situazione sociale  ,bella coppia  anche più di un filino invidiata.
Apparenza splendida.Lo sai vero che anche tu vivi di apparenza,si?
E con te la povera  ignara che mentre si pavoneggia del suo status  ,chi ha di fronte vede solo il palco che sulla sua testa .
Tutto molto bello poi stai qui a roderti il culo arcistufo perché tra le mura della tua bella casa soffochi,tra le braccia di mamma orsa soffochi perché ciò che hai non ti basta per vivere ma resti ugualmente imprigionato dove stai .L’importante è che gli altri non se ne accorgano e continuino al eleggerti marito e padre dell’anno .
Quindi di cosa stai parlando ?O meglio,dalla tua posizione,quali consigli vorresti dare?


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma non ci credo, siete ancora qui a farne un romanzo?


  Non c'è niente di meglio di cui discutere evidentemente.....


----------



## Lostris (12 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa significa "romanzare"? Cercare di dare delle spiegazioni ad un comportamento umano attorno amore e sesso? Ok. Allora per cortesia se pensate che siano fenomeni da luna park dei divertimenti mi spiegate perchè il tradimento dei rispettivi coniugi che adesso si trovano dall'altra parte della barricata era una faccenda seria e la loro no? Perchè la loro è leggerezza e quall' altro un comportamento bieco?... VE lo dico io, perchè questo è il tentativo di un risarcimento morale. Un prezzo che si deve pagare a se stessi per riprendere valore ai propri occhi dopo lo svilimento subito, è questo che ve lo fa sentire accettabile, non il rapporto in se. Se tra i rispettivi coniugi non ci fossero stati i precedenti che ci sono stati narrati io non credo proprio che la faccenda vi sarebbe stata così "leggerissimamente" accettabile.


:umile:


----------



## Vera (12 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di meglio di cui discutere evidentemente.....


Eh ma che due maroni però


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi sta bene, a me la parola "leggerezza" in simili contesti fa venire l'orticaria. Se ammettiamo che loro si siano trovati attorno alla comprensione reciproca dei loro comuni problemi e questo sia stato un terreno fertile, insieme all'attrazione reciproca, mi sta bene. Ma non c'è niente di "leggero" in questo e il pericolo di trasformarlo in rivalsa, in risarcimento, permane. Anche ammettendo che questo non sia, *dove conduce questa cosa*? Qui non sto discutendo se sia meglio trenersi lui o entrare in una spirale di "prove" con altri. Sto pensando alla fase di recupero del proprio ego ferito che terminata porterà altrove solo se sarà unita alla consapevolezza che questa è una fase. Perchè diciamocelo chiaramente, con lui o con altri non è proprio la stessa cosa.


Chi lo sa?
E' importante sapere dove condurrà una storia o viverla?


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se fosse stato per Vendetta o per ripiego avrebbe spifferato tutto quello che sa già al primo appuntamento [emoji41].


A volte magari fa più effetto che la cosa trapeli a poco a poco ,quando va avanti già da un po’ .


----------



## Rosarose (12 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Che fai? La riempi con una sequenza di storie con partner qualsiasi, per arrivare a trovare forse un uomo giusto?
> Perché questo in fondo è quello che si fa comunemente, quando si torna single, se hai le spalle abbastanza forti per farlo. Non tutti però ci riescono. Vi siete mai chiesti perché?


Punto interessante su cui riflettere.
Dare retta a [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] e dopo un trauma buttarsi a capofitto, cercare il chiodo scaccia chiodo.
Oppure rimuginare attendere arrovellarsi aspettare, non si sa poi bene cosa. 
Penso che dipenda da diversi fattori.
Io dopo il trauma ho deciso di buttarmi in un'altra storia, ho sentito giusto per me combattere contro l'apatia, la depressione, la tristezza cogliendo l'occasione che un'altra persona poteva darmi. Emozioni sentimenti che aiutano a non fossilizzarsi.
Questo un'anno e mezzo fa'.
Adesso avrei la stessa forza di intraprendere una nuova relazione.
Credo di no...
Perché comunque è un mettersi in gioco, un denudarsi, un mettersi nelle mani dell'altro, un impiegare tempo ed energie mentali; se poi dovessi incontrare qualcuno per cui ritengo ne possa valere la pena, è possibile che dentro di me ritrovi le energie necessarie per ricominciare.



Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Chi lo sa? E' importante sapere dove condurrà una storia o viverla?


  Viverla con la consapevolezza di dove condurrà? (Modalità Massimo Catalano on )


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E che c'entra? Tu se una divorata dal bisogno di rivalsa a livelli da TSO. Ma mica sono tutti come te :rotfl:
> il problema non è se un pensiero resta un pensiero. Il problema è quanto quel pensiero ti ossessiona.
> E come quando hai scritto nella vita reale tu riesci a mantenere un comportamento normale mentre dentro ti rode il culo per questo e quello. Non è che sei serena perché sei serena in apparenza.  E chi non lo vede, perché non lo vuoi vedere. motivo per cui secondo me tuo marito rimane un gran paraculo. Se [MENTION=7177]Serafina[/MENTION] ha avuto un pensiero che le è passato per la testa, ed è durato il suo, non c'è niente di male e sarebbe strano il contrario. Se invece se lo scopa tipo Erinni ossessionata dal desiderio di vendetta, campa male lei, e vedrai che fa campare di merda anche gli altri. E si vede.


P.s
Per sedare la mia  sete di vendetta da TSO,mi basta un click e l’altra perde pure i connotati oltre che il posto di lavoro.
Quindi ,visto che la povera bestiolina  mi fa anche un po’ pena ,evidentemente non c’e tutta questa sete che mi divora. 
Sarei divorata se volessi e non potessi ,invece è esattamente il contrario .Ergo,le mie facoltà mentali sono sotto il mio controllo.
La differenza è che qui io non ho problemi a dire ciò che mi passa per la testa altri magari mettono i filtri per preservare nell’anonimato chissà cosa


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Eh ma che due maroni però


  Vabbè, torno a laurà.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> A volte magari fa più effetto che la cosa trapeli a poco a poco ,quando va avanti già da un po’ .


Sicuramente [emoji41].
Ma non ci vedo nulla di male.
Devono solo viverla serenamente [emoji41].


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Lo sai vero che anche tu vivi di apparenza,si?


Te piacerebbe. :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> P.s
> Per sedare la mia  sete di vendetta da TSO,mi basta un click e l’altra perde pure i connotati oltre che il posto di lavoro.
> Quindi ,visto che la povera bestiolina  mi fa anche un po’ pena ,evidentemente non c’e tutta questa sete che mi divora.
> Sarei divorata se volessi e non potessi ,invece è esattamente il contrario .Ergo,le mie facoltà mentali sono sotto il mio controllo.
> La differenza è che qui io non ho problemi a dire ciò che mi passa per la testa altri magari mettono i filtri per preservare nell’anonimato chissà cosa


Ti stai crogiolando nel pensiero che ti basterebbe un click. Non sarai più divorata dalla sete di vendetta il giorno per smettere di pensarci. È semplice. Solo tu non lo vedi Perché per l'appunto ti rotoli nel tuo fango. E ti piace.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Guarda che nella vita sono come te.
> Bella famiglia,bella situazione sociale  ,bella coppia  anche più di un filino invidiata.
> Apparenza splendida.Lo sai vero che anche tu vivi di apparenza,si?
> E con te la povera  ignara che mentre si pavoneggia del suo status  ,chi ha di fronte vede solo il palco che sulla sua testa .
> ...


E chi sarebbero gli altri? Lo vedi che sei talmente bruciata che pensi soltanto al tuo limitato punto di vista? La mia priorità non sono gli altri. È un problema di rapporto. E non tra la coppia come soggetto astratto nei confronti del mondo, che è quello che tu ti trovi a difendere in modo strenuo perché guardi il mondo dal buco della serratura.
Io e la legittima ci amiamo. Liberissimo di non crederci, ma io so cosa provo per lei, e lei sa perfettamente cosa prova per me. Tanto per dirne una. Tanto per dirne un'altra, io e la legittima siamo impegnati insieme su una serie di fronti che non sono hobby per riempire il tempo perché altrimenti non avremmo cosa dirci. Siamo soci su una serie di progetti per strutturare un futuro che nelle nostre teste ci vede insieme. E non ci vede insieme sul divano davanti alla tv, e nemmeno a fare la parata per farci invidiare gli altri.
Se tu pensi di poter misurare l'amore tra due persone sulla base delle riunioni di condominio fatte insieme, è un problema tuo. Noi passiamo del gran bel tempo insieme come due persone che degli schemi non sanno che farci. Anche quando La legittima era completamente rincoglionita nel turbinio di mamma orsa, e non me la sarei scopata nemmeno con il cazzo di un altro, era comunque 10 km sopra qualunque altra donna io abbia mai conosciuto. Cosa che io le ho sempre riconosciuto. Mentre tu, da quando ti leggo, sul tuo marito hai sempre sputato. Quindi fammi il cazzo di piacere di non paragonarti a me nemmeno lontanamente, perché anche l'idea che siamo entrambi mammiferi mi disturba. Pensa a guarire e a riguadagnare le facoltà mentali, trova dei buoni maestri, Recupera sanità mentale, e Piantala di pensare alle apparenze che dentro sei tritata e pensi che nessuno se ne accorga. Poi parli. Ma sempre contando fino a 10 prima.


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E chi sarebbero gli altri? Lo vedi che sei talmente bruciata che pensi soltanto al tuo limitato punto di vista? La mia priorità non sono gli altri. È un problema di rapporto. E non tra la coppia come soggetto astratto nei confronti del mondo, che è quello che tu ti trovi a difendere in modo strenuo perché guardi il mondo dal buco della serratura.
> Io e la legittima ci amiamo. Liberissimo di non crederci, ma io so cosa provo per lei, e lei sa perfettamente cosa prova per me. Tanto per dirne una. Tanto per dirne un'altra, io e la legittima siamo impegnati insieme su una serie di fronti che non sono hobby per riempire il tempo perché altrimenti non avremmo cosa dirci. Siamo soci su una serie di progetti per strutturare un futuro che nelle nostre teste ci vede insieme. E non ci vede insieme sul divano davanti alla tv, e nemmeno a fare la parata per farci invidiare gli altri.
> Se tu pensi di poter misurare l'amore tra due persone sulla base delle riunioni di condominio fatte insieme, è un problema tuo. Noi passiamo del gran bel tempo insieme come due persone che degli schemi non sanno che farci. Anche quando La legittima era completamente rincoglionita nel turbinio di mamma orsa, e non me la sarei scopata nemmeno con il cazzo di un altro, era comunque 10 km sopra qualunque altra donna io abbia mai conosciuto. Cosa che io le ho sempre riconosciuto. Mentre tu, da quando ti leggo, sul tuo marito hai sempre sputato. Quindi fammi il cazzo di piacere di non paragonarti a me nemmeno lontanamente, perché anche l'idea che siamo entrambi mammiferi mi disturba. Pensa a guarire e a riguadagnare le facoltà mentali, trova dei buoni maestri, Recupera sanità mentale, e Piantala di pensare alle apparenze che dentro sei tritata e pensi che nessuno se ne accorga. Poi parli. Ma sempre contando fino a 10 prima.


Questa stampatela che magari ti torna utile con la legittima in caso di fuga di notizie.Magari la convinci .Se poi ritieni che dire “non ti scoperei manco con il cazzo di un altro” non sia sputare addosso,soffri di deformazione professionale che ti induce a voler  far credere a tutti che il bianco sia nero. 
Ps.
Mi sa che alle riunioni di condominio ci vai tu.
Io non vivo in condominio


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Questa stampatela che magari ti torna utile con la legittima in caso di fuga di notizie.Magari la convinci .Se poi ritieni che dire “non ti scoperei manco con il cazzo di un altro” non sia sputare addosso,soffri di deformazione professionale che ti induce a voler  far credere a tutti che il bianco sia nero.
> Ps.
> Mi sa che alle riunioni di condominio ci vai tu.
> Io non vivo in condominio


Magari non ci vivi, ma mi sembri proprio il tipo quintessenziale di quella convinta che la riunione di condominio cementa la coppia. Per capirci quella che misura l'utilità del marito sulla base delle lampadine cambiate.
Per come ragiono io, è per come so che ragiona mia moglie, se non ti trovo attraente lo sputare addosso si sostanzia nel venire a letto con me nella torpida acquiescenza al dovere coniugale, non certo nel rendere palesi all'altra parte le proprie esigenze. Dammi retta, questa strada dei paragoni lasciala stare. Non ci arriveresti Manco tra un milione di anni. Lavora su te stessa e recupera la dignità di un essere umano che al momento sembri quei cani da guardia che stanno sempre chiusi in giardino e diventano matti.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Neanche questo è necessario in fondo.


Sei un po' troppo diffidente


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa significa "romanzare"? Cercare di dare delle spiegazioni ad un comportamento umano attorno amore e sesso? Ok. Allora per cortesia se pensate che siano fenomeni da luna park dei divertimenti mi spiegate perchè il tradimento dei rispettivi coniugi che adesso si trovano dall'altra parte della barricata era una faccenda seria e la loro no? Perchè la loro è leggerezza e quall' altro un comportamento bieco?... VE lo dico io, perchè questo è il tentativo di un risarcimento morale. Un prezzo che si deve pagare a se stessi per riprendere valore ai propri occhi dopo lo svilimento subito, è questo che ve lo fa sentire accettabile, non il rapporto in se. Se tra i rispettivi coniugi non ci fossero stati i precedenti che ci sono stati narrati io non credo proprio che la faccenda vi sarebbe stata così "leggerissimamente" accettabile.


La butto lì , caro spleen....
Mai stato tradito, vero?


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> P.s
> Per sedare la mia  sete di vendetta da TSO,mi basta un click e l’altra perde pure i connotati oltre che il posto di lavoro.
> Quindi ,visto che la povera bestiolina  mi fa anche un po’ pena ,evidentemente non c’e tutta questa sete che mi divora.
> Sarei divorata se volessi e non potessi ,invece è esattamente il contrario .Ergo,le mie facoltà mentali sono sotto il mio controllo.
> La differenza è che qui io non ho problemi a dire ciò che mi passa per la testa altri magari mettono i filtri per preservare nell’anonimato chissà cosa


Visto che non hai filtri, magari ammettere che stai con tuo marito per scelta un po' "obbligata" potrebbe essere un buon inizio per uscirne. In un modo o nell'altro. Comunque non capisco neppure lui, come faccia. Perché o di tutto questo se ne frega, o non può separarsi, o altrimenti mi pare una vita votata alla espiazione, più che alla ricostruzione. Una roba da masochisti.
Non c'entra nulla che lui sia  "libero" di fare le sue uscite con gli amici.

Comunque: non è che se prima eravate una coppia cd. "disfunzionale" ci siano grandi possibilità di trasformazione in senso funzionale per effetto della scoperta del tradimento.
A mio parere.
Ma andate da un terapista di coppia? O fate qualche percorso individuale?


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La butto lì , caro spleen.... Mai stato tradito, vero?


  Da quando ho famiglia non che io sappia e se lo fossi stato per come sono io, ora, non avrei più una famiglia.  In pratica non sono il tipo che scherza su queste cose ma questo presumo tu già lo sappia.___A me bastò quello che successe con la mia prima morosa, per capire che qualsiasi voglia di riscatto era semplicemente controproducente, qualsiasi idea di vendetta ridicola e qualsiasi cosa fatta per contro o in funzione di lei sarebbe stata assurda. Volsi lo sguardo altrove e dimenticai. Ero giovane e lo potevo fare, certo, ma capii che non avevo alternative se non recidere per sempre. Se il tradimento è un lutto per la morte di qualcosa bisogna avere il coraggio anche di seppellirlo, una volta per tutte, guardare avanti è una costante del mio carattere, e anche questo lo sai....


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> *Da quando ho famiglia *non che io sappia e se lo fossi stato per come sono io, ora, non avrei più una famiglia.  In pratica non sono il tipo che scherza su queste cose ma questo presumo tu già lo sappia.___A me bastò quello che successe con la mia prima morosa, per capire che qualsiasi voglia di riscatto era semplicemente controproducente, qualsiasi idea di vendetta ridicola e qualsiasi cosa fatta per contro o in funzione di lei sarebbe stata assurda.* Volsi lo sguardo altrove e dimenticai*. *Ero giovane e lo potevo fare*, certo, ma capii che non avevo alternative se non recidere per sempre. Se il tradimento è un lutto per la morte di qualcosa bisogna avere il coraggio anche di seppellirlo, una volta per tutte, guardare avanti è una costante del mio carattere, e anche questo lo sai....


Cambiano le prospettive col tempo.


----------



## spleen (12 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Cambiano le prospettive col tempo.


  Lo so, ma dipende -anche- dalle pieghe caratteriali e dalla consapevolezza acquisita con le esperienze soggettive di vita.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Visto che non hai filtri, magari ammettere che stai con tuo marito per scelta un po' "obbligata" potrebbe essere un buon inizio per uscirne. In un modo o nell'altro. Comunque non capisco neppure lui, come faccia. Perché o di tutto questo se ne frega, o non può separarsi, o altrimenti mi pare una vita votata alla espiazione, più che alla ricostruzione. Una roba da masochisti.
> Non c'entra nulla che lui sia  "libero" di fare le sue uscite con gli amici.
> 
> Comunque: non è che se prima eravate una coppia cd. "disfunzionale" ci siano grandi possibilità di trasformazione in senso funzionale per effetto della scoperta del tradimento.
> ...


No. Galleggiano pensando prima al popolo giudicante, mentre loro si lasciano lo spazio che residua.
Il bello è che, almeno lei, sta talmente compressa che difende il suo buco di culo mentale come se fosse Buckingham Palace


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> P.s
> Per sedare la mia  sete di vendetta da TSO,mi basta un click e l’altra perde pure i connotati oltre che il posto di lavoro.
> Quindi ,visto che la povera bestiolina  mi fa anche un po’ pena ,evidentemente non c’e tutta questa sete che mi divora.
> Sarei divorata se volessi e non potessi ,invece è esattamente il contrario .Ergo,le mie facoltà mentali sono sotto il mio controllo.
> La differenza è che qui io non ho problemi a dire ciò che mi passa per la testa altri magari mettono i filtri per preservare nell’anonimato chissà cosa


Ben per questo, che devi accettare la perdita del "sogno" e di quanto ci hai investito

Accettare e abbandonare

Ricordo che una volta prestai soldi a un tale

Me li avrebbe ridati a fine mese (disse)

Non lo fece (e per lui era in prospettiva un danno 3 volte l'anno superiore ai soldi che non mi ridava)

Stetti male i primi 10 giorni, a inseguirlo in ogni dove

Poi.. abbandonai, DENTRO

Quando si fece vivo lui, ero serenissimo

Mi disse che ora entro qualche settimana..

Lo fermai e gli dissi sorridente che i soldi non li avrei più rivisti, e lo avevo accettato.

E lui ovviamente avrebbe pagato le conseguenze del mio accettare

Ero SGANCIATO.. libero

Ps

(Sta pagando ancora per quel debito non saldato, nel caso sia vivo)


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Galleggiano pensando prima al popolo giudicante, mentre loro si lasciano lo spazio che residua.
> Il bello è che, almeno lei, sta talmente compressa che difende il suo buco di culo mentale come se fosse Buckingham Palace


Tu sei in un modo di relazionarti con mistral che oramai non permette più di trovare utilità da un confronto.

Non si tratta di  "buco di culo": si tratta proprio di  v i v e r e.

Ad un certo punto chissenefrega del fatto che puoi distruggere l'amante con un click. O del fatto  (che non ho trovato comico) che lui possa sbirciare il profilo della amante su fb mentre e' in Pronto soccorso.

O di quanto lui abbia riconosciuto la pochezza dell'amante. O di quanto siano invidiati dall'esterno.

Un bel chissenefrega su tutto, no?
Perché se io a distanza di anni ho ancora certi sentimenti appiccicati addosso, non è che sono più  "sincera" di altri, perché gli altri  (chissà perché) non li dicono. O hanno filtri.

Se a distanza di anni indosso questi sentimenti, e ammetto che non è la scopata extra il problema principale  (ma altro che si è spiegato ANCHE alla luce della scopata extra ), alla fine forse due domande su cosa  (e sul perché) ci sto ancora insieme me le devo fare. E non è che la risposta è  "ma dopo questo si è impegnato ad essere cio' che volevo PRIMA che al contrario avesse determinati comportamenti". E' questo che non mi torna. Perché pare che il tradimento abbia aperto gli occhi di entrambi. A lui in un senso, e a lei in un altro. A lui per dire  "ma che cazzo ho fatto", e a lei per dire  "ma che cazzo gli ho lasciato fare?". Solo che non mi sembra che ci sia spazio per mettere un punto e andare accapo. Che non vuol dire ne' mettere la polvere sotto il tappeto  ("da fuori ci invidiano!"), ne' vivere con rigurgiti che più che frutto di sincerità, mi sembrano frutto di incazzature che non passano.


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ben per questo, che devi accettare la perdita del "sogno" e di quanto ci hai investito
> 
> Accettare e abbandonare
> 
> ...


Detto in altro modo, ma il senso di quello che volevo dire e' lo stesso.

Non puoi andare avanti una vita a chiederti  "che cazzo mi ha fatto fare", lasciando la  "vicinanza".
Ti puoi chiedere  "che cazzo ha fatto". Oppure. "che cazzo ho fatto io?".

Ma quando il comportamento che ritieni di avere subito e' tale che lo ritieni  "inaccettabile" (e mi riferisco non al tradimento in sé, per mistral, ma proprio al PRIMA, verso cui il tradimento ha aperto gli occhi), beh... Devi "mollare". Perché altrimenti e' un vortice da cui non esci. O molli la persona, o sei in grado di mollare quel risentimento con quella persona vicino. Devi fare una rinuncia, in ogni caso. Perché diversamente non sei in grado di perdonare te stesso per avere  "lasciato fare". Che è peggio che fare (ne so bene qualcosa). Perché hai sempre SCELTO di lasciare fare, se poi le cose le reputi "le peggio cose" senza rinuncia non te ne esci più.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Detto in altro modo, ma il senso di quello che volevo dire e' lo stesso.
> 
> Non puoi andare avanti una vita a chiederti  "che cazzo mi ha fatto fare", lasciando la  "vicinanza".
> Ti puoi chiedere  "che cazzo ha fatto". Oppure. "che cazzo ho fatto io?".
> ...


Non sono sicuro si dica la stessa cosa 

Il tuo "mollare" è più fisico , legato a una azione, e cioè mollare l'altro/a

 ("e vaffanculo a te e a tutta la tua famiglia")

Io ho usato "abbandonare"  che è una cosa "intima" 

Alla quale perché no, può anche seguire il proverbiale "vaffanculo" (mollare)

Ma sono 2 cose diverse (se ho capito bene il tuo post)


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu sei in un modo di relazionarti con mistral che oramai non permette più di trovare utilità da un confronto.
> 
> Non si tratta di  "buco di culo": si tratta proprio di  v i v e r e.
> 
> ...


Lei non indossa i sentimenti. Se li tiene stretti con ferocia perché sono tutto ciò che le è rimasto. Il resto è solo lasciarsi vivere. E si vede lontano un chilometro: sarei felice di sbagliarmi ma tra figurine parlo in virtù di quello che leggo. Prima arriva a rendersi conto che non ha nulla, che non è padrona di nulla e non controlla nulla, prima magari si lascerà dietro le spalle tutto sto schifo.
Poi non ti dimenticare che io non scrivo mai solo per l'interlocutore. Ormai sto forum sta diventando un blog, per quanta gente c'è che legge senza commentare.


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non sono sicuro si dica la stessa cosa
> 
> Il tuo "mollare" è più fisico , legato a una azione, e cioè mollare l'altro/a
> 
> ...


No. Riferivo il  "mollare" tanto alla persona, quanto  (se si è in grado) al proprio sentimento di rabbia. Sganciare, come dicevi tu. Io non sarei riuscita a mollare almeno un po' della mia rabbia senza mollare lui. Nel periodo in cui facemmo terapia di coppia, la mia rabbia  "montava". Lo sentiva pure il terapista, era tangibile. Per me non era possibile perdonare me stessa per quanto avevo SCELTO di lasciarmi fare, senza prima prendere distanza dal mio ex. Ma non era il gusto di mandarlo affanculo. Era il desiderio di vivere meglio io. Non so come dire: in astratto  (so che non è possibile) per me ora potrebbe benissimo non esistere. Esiste, eccome, eh. Ed è un bene per mio figlio, e un bel problema per me nella misura in cui debbo averci a che fare. Ma non vivo più in funzione della rabbia che avevo. Non ce la avrei però fatta senza "mollarlo". Era troppa "roba" su cui avevo messo il bollino di "imperdonabile". Probabilmente ha ragione ipazia quando mi ha detto che il mio non è perdono. Ma il rancore l'ho mollato mollando lui. Non c'è altro da fare che mollare, quando la domanda è  "cosa mi sono lasciata fare?". In questo senso avevo interpretato anche il tuo esempio.


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Magari non ci vivi, ma mi sembri proprio il tipo quintessenziale di quella convinta che la riunione di condominio cementa la coppia. Per capirci quella che misura l'utilità del marito sulla base delle lampadine cambiate.
> Per come ragiono io, è per come so che ragiona mia moglie, se non ti trovo attraente lo sputare addosso si sostanzia nel venire a letto con me nella torpida acquiescenza al dovere coniugale, non certo nel rendere palesi all'altra parte le proprie esigenze. Dammi retta, questa strada dei paragoni lasciala stare. Non ci arriveresti Manco tra un milione di anni. Lavora su te stessa e recupera la dignità di un essere umano che al momento sembri quei cani da guardia che stanno sempre chiusi in giardino e diventano matti.


Se hai idea della mia coppia come quella pantofolaia e negli schemi che hai descritto ciao.
Tu sentenzia pure sulla vita degli altri tirando ad indovinare e proiettando  quanto vuoi.
Ma ti dovresti vedere da fuori per capire che immagine penosa restituisci anche te.
Sei più in gabbia tu di qualsiasi altro che leggo qui .


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Se hai idea della mia coppia come quella pantofolaia e negli schemi che hai descritto ciao.
> Tu sentenzia pure sulla vita degli altri tirando ad indovinare e proiettando  quanto vuoi.
> Ma ti dovresti vedere da fuori per capire che immagine penosa restituisci anche te.
> Sei più in gabbia tu di qualsiasi altro che leggo qui .


Quanto ti piacerebbe. Guarda che il controllore esterno in psicologia è il meccanismo più vecchio del mondo. Te lo sta dicendo tutto il forum, mica solo io. Masturbarti pensando a me dentro una gabbia non ti farà uscire dalla tua.


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Se hai idea della mia coppia come quella pantofolaia e negli schemi che hai descritto ciao.
> Tu sentenzia pure sulla vita degli altri tirando ad indovinare e proiettando  quanto vuoi.
> Ma ti dovresti vedere da fuori per capire che immagine penosa restituisci anche te.
> Sei più in gabbia tu di qualsiasi altro che leggo qui .


Mistral, esci per un attimo dalla querelle.

Il punto non è cosa piace fare a te e a tuo marito. Fosse pure guardare film in pantofole anziché fare vita mondana NON è un problema, se sta bene a voi.
Non è quello che determina lo stato di salute di una coppia.
Potete andare anche tutti i fine settimana a St. Moritz oppure frequentare il centro commerciale di quarto oggiaro sempre tutti i fine settimana. Non cambia una cippa. Io anzi più roba facevo ultimamente con il mio ex marito più mi montava la rabbia e la rassegnazione. Perché saremmo potuti andare in montagna o al mare  FELICI, anziché andarci per inerzia.


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu sei in un modo di relazionarti con mistral che oramai non permette più di trovare utilità da un confronto.
> 
> Non si tratta di  "buco di culo": si tratta proprio di  v i v e r e.
> 
> ...


Foglia.
Guarda che la coppia” invidiatissima “era per fare il verso ad Arcistufo che si monta anche quelle che trova all’ikea per poi poter dire che che sua moglie sta a dieci km più su di altezza .
Ma non basta a quanto pare. Quindi esattamente lui che cosa ci sta a fare con sua moglie? .È prigioniero del progetto o delle opere pie intraprese con lei  che nella società fanno tanto figo?
Sta ingabbiato peggio  di tanti che leggo qui perché vuole stare in coppia per far invidia alle mamme dei compagnucci della figlia  e fare la parte di marito modello per far sospirare le amiche  della moglie (e sono cose che ha scritto spesso lui)ma vuole fare il  “ragazzo “ libero.Quindi faccio fatica a prenderlo come esempio di coppia e uomo risolto.Rimesta la stessa melma come tanti.
Potrei regionare e in un certo senso anche ammirare  ciò che hai fatto te per risolvere una situazione di coppia che coppia non era (mi pare però che nel tuo caso  non fosse rimasto un briciolo di amore e addirittura lui facesse leva su presunti problemi psichiatrici ,quindi il calcio in culo lo si da con grande soddisfazione )  ,ma non lui che non ha risolto nulla e va avanti a pasticchette  allucinogene per farsi piacere la parte di marito modello.
Quindi ?


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Foglia.
> Guarda che la coppia” invidiatissima “era per fare il verso ad Arcistufo che si monta anche quelle che trova all’ikea per poi poter dire che che sua moglie sta a dieci km più su di altezza .
> Ma non basta a quanto pare. Quindi esattamente lui che cosa ci sta a fare con sua moglie? .È prigioniero del progetto o delle opere pie intraprese con lei  che nella società fanno tanto figo?
> Sta ingabbiato peggio  di tanti che leggo qui perché vuole stare in coppia per far invidia alle mamme dei compagnucci della figlia  e fare la parte di marito modello per far sospirare le amiche  della moglie (e sono cose che ha scritto spesso lui)ma vuole fare il  “ragazzo “ libero.Quindi faccio fatica a prenderlo come esempio di coppia e uomo risolto.Rimesta la stessa melma come tanti.
> ...


Quindi si stava a parlare di te, e pure di concetti.
Ma se volete andare avanti a discutere tra voi, a fare gara o che altro, ditemelo che non ho problemi a non intervenire più.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Standing ovarion
> Me lo tengo da rileggere. Serve anche a me


:up:

Però ognuno ci arriva attraverso un suo proprio percorso che è quello che può intraprendere nella situazione concreta che si trova a vivere.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> e pure di concetti.


Già.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Foglia.
> Guarda che la coppia” invidiatissima “era per fare il verso ad Arcistufo che si monta anche quelle che trova all’ikea per poi poter dire che che sua moglie sta a dieci km più su di altezza .
> Ma non basta a quanto pare. Quindi esattamente lui che cosa ci sta a fare con sua moglie? .È prigioniero del progetto o delle opere pie intraprese con lei  che nella società fanno tanto figo?
> Sta ingabbiato peggio  di tanti che leggo qui perché vuole stare in coppia per far invidia alle mamme dei compagnucci della figlia  e fare la parte di marito modello per far sospirare le amiche  della moglie (e sono cose che ha scritto spesso lui)ma vuole fare il  “ragazzo “ libero.Quindi faccio fatica a prenderlo come esempio di coppia e uomo risolto.Rimesta la stessa melma come tanti.
> ...


Mamma mia quanto sei scema. I modelli che ti servono non sono qua dentro. Non devi ammirare nessuno. Devi guardarti dentro. Le persone intelligenti imparano da tutti e da tutto. Se te per metterti in discussione hai bisogno che scenda di grande maestro dalla montagna, non fai che confermare la mia impressione di una che della vita non ci ha capito un cazzo.


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Da quando ho famiglia non che io sappia e se lo fossi stato per come sono io, ora, non avrei più una famiglia.  In pratica non sono il tipo che scherza su queste cose ma questo presumo tu già lo sappia.___A me bastò quello che successe con la mia prima morosa, per capire che qualsiasi voglia di riscatto era semplicemente controproducente, qualsiasi idea di vendetta ridicola e qualsiasi cosa fatta per contro o in funzione di lei sarebbe stata assurda. Volsi lo sguardo altrove e dimenticai. Ero giovane e lo potevo fare, certo, ma capii che non avevo alternative se non recidere per sempre. Se il tradimento è un lutto per la morte di qualcosa bisogna avere il coraggio anche di seppellirlo, una volta per tutte, guardare avanti è una costante del mio carattere, e anche questo lo sai....


Come ti dicevo, sono molto d’accordo sulla teoria. Quello che dici torna perfettamente ...
Nella pratica pero’ non tutti sono in grado, soprattutto se sfiancati da una sofferenza inattesa...di fare scelte che sulla carta sarebbero ideali . A volte usare un antidolorifico aiuta ....
C’e’ chi smette di fumare con le sigarette in tasca


----------



## Moni (12 Febbraio 2019)

Ussignur ancora con Serafina 

Ma non capisco sarò limitata io ma se è una cosa che la fa stare bene già solo per questo effetto (che non è  scontato) ma perché sviscerare cosa fa ..da giorni 
Fosse ceretta poi l avrebbe spifferato  ai 4 venti


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Riferivo il  "mollare" tanto alla persona, quanto  (se si è in grado) al proprio sentimento di rabbia. Sganciare, come dicevi tu. Io non sarei riuscita a mollare almeno un po' della mia rabbia senza mollare lui. Nel periodo in cui facemmo terapia di coppia, la mia rabbia  "montava". Lo sentiva pure il terapista, era tangibile. Per me non era possibile perdonare me stessa per quanto avevo SCELTO di lasciarmi fare, senza prima prendere distanza dal mio ex. Ma non era il gusto di mandarlo affanculo. Era il desiderio di vivere meglio io. Non so come dire: in astratto  (so che non è possibile) per me ora potrebbe benissimo non esistere. Esiste, eccome, eh. Ed è un bene per mio figlio, e un bel problema per me nella misura in cui debbo averci a che fare. Ma non vivo più in funzione della rabbia che avevo. Non ce la avrei però fatta senza "mollarlo". Era troppa "roba" su cui avevo messo il bollino di "imperdonabile". Probabilmente ha ragione ipazia quando mi ha detto che il mio non è perdono. Ma il rancore l'ho mollato mollando lui. Non c'è altro da fare che mollare, quando la domanda è  "cosa mi sono lasciata fare?". In questo senso avevo interpretato anche il tuo esempio.


Però siamo tutti diversi.
Il tuo percorso è valido per te, il mio per me, quello di ...boh Ipazia o Mistral per loro.
Dall’esterno si può pensare che una persona stia in un ginepraio, un’altra in un’isola, un’altra su un ponte tibetano o un’altra si sia messa il costume di un supereroe. Ma ognuno sta solo cercando di salvarsi la pelle.


----------



## Moni (12 Febbraio 2019)

Vendetta non ceretta

Mi ero appena prenotata l estetista


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Ussignur ancora con Serafina
> 
> Ma non capisco sarò limitata io ma se è una cosa che la fa stare bene già solo per questo effetto (che non è  scontato) ma perché sviscerare cosa fa ..da giorni
> Fosse *ceretta* poi l avrebbe spifferato  ai 4 venti


A volte i refusi sono esilaranti :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Vendetta non ceretta
> 
> Mi ero appena prenotata l estetista


Mi hai fatto pensare a “Non voglio mica la luna” quando dice “io vorrei depilarmi* per i fatti miei ah ah”

*defilarmi

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quanto ti piacerebbe. Guarda che il controllore esterno in psicologia è il meccanismo più vecchio del mondo. Te lo sta dicendo tutto il forum, mica solo io. Masturbarti pensando a me dentro una gabbia non ti farà uscire dalla tua.


Ma no ,è che fa strano che uno in gabbia dia consigli agli altri per uscirne.Diciamo che è poco credibile


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Detto in altro modo, ma il senso di quello che volevo dire e' lo stesso.
> 
> Non puoi andare avanti una vita a chiederti  "che cazzo mi ha fatto fare", lasciando la  "vicinanza".
> Ti puoi chiedere  "che cazzo ha fatto". Oppure. "che cazzo ho fatto io?".
> ...


Ma mica voglio mollare .A parte che non vado avanti a farmi queste domande ma piuttosto ho preteso soluzioni.
Gli sto dando tutto il tempo di rimediare e mi sta risarcendo a piccole rate costanti.A te pare niente ma è un grande risultato insperato .Ma mica solo per me ,l’essere uscito dalla spirale di Peter Pan fa un gran bene sopratutto a lui e alla sua vita con ,e sopratutto senza di me.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma no ,è che fa strano che uno in gabbia dia consigli agli altri per uscirne.Diciamo che è poco credibile


Tu non ti preoccupare di me. Preoccupati di te e di quanto sei chiusa in gabbia. Io lo so come la mia vita. E in effetti è esattamente come la racconto. La tua vita invece, la come la racconti tu, fa schifo. Fai un po' tu.


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma mica voglio mollare .A parte che non vado avanti a farmi queste domande ma piuttosto ho preteso soluzioni.
> Gli sto dando tutto il tempo di rimediare e mi sta risarcendo a piccole rate costanti.A te pare niente ma è un grande risultato insperato .Ma mica solo per me ,l’essere uscito dalla spirale di Peter Pan fa un gran bene sopratutto a lui e alla sua vita con ,e sopratutto senza di me.


A me e' parso di capire che le ferite che ha aperto la scoperta del tradimento fossero per la gran parte da ricercarsi nei suoi comportamenti, e non solo concomitanti con le scopate extra. In questo senso, se un evento traumatico (come appunto la scoperta) e' in grado di svelare magagne - diciamo ultronee - rispetto alla vita non ufficiale, allora emerge appunto una rabbia che va OLTRE le corna ricevute. E mi e' più volte sembrato che il tuo astio verso di lui tu lo affronti sempre guardando lui. Lui che ti risarcisce, lui che ti costringe a fare la sua parte persino con l'amante, lui che è libero di uscire con gli amici, lui che... Potrei andare avanti.
Parli più di lui che di te. E quando parli di te viene fuori una gran rabbia. O soddisfazioni legate al  "potere" farla pagare all'amante  (con lui che probabilmente ha capito la convenienza di fartela passare come l'arpia contro cui essere coalizzati). Quando parli di te, parli di "possibilità". Appunto di farla pagare all'amante, di rendere a tuo marito le corna. Di goderti i risarcimenti. Eccetera. E mi domando se questo sia vivere al meglio di ciò che si può  (così riprendo anche il post di  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]). Che è vero che ognuno ha il suo modo di salvarsi la pelle. Ma è anche vero che poi si va avanti. Non si dimentica, ma non credo che sia un buon vivere stare con la rabbia addosso come fosse il giorno dopo il risveglio. Sbiadiscono, certe cose. Cambiano. Si trasformano. Parli di  "risarcimento". Perché invece non parli di continuazione? E' questo che mi fa intuire che senza un lavoro ulteriore non ti passa. Piuttosto davvero... Fatti risarcire con soldi. Vai e spenditeli in un paio di settimane da gran signora alle Seychelles o dove vuoi alla sua facciazza. Ma poi torna - non resettata - ma con lo sguardo avanti. Anche l'amante, i suoi profili.... Ma non cagarli più. Io non riuscirei a impostare la mia vita sulle rate e sul poter fare, ma non volere fare. O su quanto uno ogni giorno si pente. Siamo tutti diversi, e ha ragione Brunetta. Ma nessuno di noi vive bene sulla base di parametri così  "esterni".


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> è un grande risultato insperato .Ma mica solo per me .


Infatti lui sta un fiore e te stai qui a vomitare merda. Sembri una sulla sedia a rotelle che si vanta che ha il parcheggio riservato sotto casa.


----------



## danny (12 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Vendetta non ceretta
> 
> Mi ero appena prenotata l estetista


Da morire ))


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Gli sto dando tutto il tempo di rimediare e mi sta risarcendo a piccole rate costanti..


Guarda.. calza perfettamente col mio esempio di oggi 

Il debito, il risarcimento.. 

Pensa che questo mi aveva proposto di rientrare del prestito dandomi ogni mese qualcosa

Nulla.. abbandonare.
stracciato il debito.

Sono stato benone dopo 5 minuti.. 
Con meno quattrini, ma benone

Il che non vuol dire che non abbia pagato il suo errore, lo ha pagato e salato

E ho abbandonato quel ME che si era fatto ingaulliare e intenerire.

Lo ricordo ogni tanto (quel ME) con simpatia e affetto


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me e' parso di capire che le ferite che ha aperto la scoperta del tradimento fossero per la gran parte da ricercarsi nei suoi comportamenti, e non solo concomitanti con le scopate extra. In questo senso, se un evento traumatico (come appunto la scoperta) e' in grado di svelare magagne - diciamo ultronee - rispetto alla vita non ufficiale, allora emerge appunto una rabbia che va OLTRE le corna ricevute. E mi e' più volte sembrato che il tuo astio verso di lui tu lo affronti sempre guardando lui. Lui che ti risarcisce, lui che ti costringe a fare la sua parte persino con l'amante, lui che è libero di uscire con gli amici, lui che... Potrei andare avanti.
> Parli più di lui che di te. E quando parli di te viene fuori una gran rabbia. O soddisfazioni legate al  "potere" farla pagare all'amante  (con lui che probabilmente ha capito la convenienza di fartela passare come l'arpia contro cui essere coalizzati). Quando parli di te, parli di "possibilità". Appunto di farla pagare all'amante, di rendere a tuo marito le corna. Di goderti i risarcimenti. Eccetera. E mi domando se questo sia vivere al meglio di ciò che si può  (così riprendo anche il post di  @_Brunetta_). Che è vero che ognuno ha il suo modo di salvarsi la pelle. Ma è anche vero che poi si va avanti. Non si dimentica, ma non credo che sia un buon vivere stare con la rabbia addosso come fosse il giorno dopo il risveglio. Sbiadiscono, certe cose. Cambiano. Si trasformano. Parli di  "risarcimento". Perché invece non parli di continuazione? E' questo che mi fa intuire che senza un lavoro ulteriore non ti passa. Piuttosto davvero... Fatti risarcire con soldi. Vai e spenditeli in un paio di settimane da gran signora alle Seychelles o dove vuoi alla sua facciazza. Ma poi torna - non resettata - ma con lo sguardo avanti. Anche l'amante, i suoi profili.... Ma non cagarli più. Io non riuscirei a impostare la mia vita sulle rate e sul poter fare, ma non volere fare. O su quanto uno ogni giorno si pente. Siamo tutti diversi, e ha ragione Brunetta. Ma nessuno di noi vive bene sulla base di parametri così  "esterni".


macchè,mio marito la prima cosa che mi disse e che continua a pensare,credo,è stata di prendermela con lui che l’altra era solo una pedina.
Che poi vedere come lo ha trattato abbia fatto venire voglia anche e lui di fargli passare una parvenza di brutto momento,ci sta.
Per il resto io ho trovato molto liberatorio il dirgli in faccia tutto ciò che pensavo di lui,visto che gli avevo anche comunicato la decisione di prendere la mia strada.
Chi ha chiesto una chance di rimediare e cambiare le cose è stato lui,io ho messo le mie condizioni anche abbastanza eccessive con la convinzione che se la battesse a gambe levate .
Si è difeso piuttosto bene ed è stato il,primo motivo di stupore da parte mia.


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda.. calza perfettamente col mio esempio di oggi
> 
> Il debito, il risarcimento..
> 
> ...


Ma santo cielo.E ci mancherebbe che non mi aspetti che mi si restituiscano i prestiti.Qui non si parla dell’amico che va e che viene a cui concedi la grazia ma non vuoi più avere a che fare con lui.Qui si parla di rimettere i conti in pari per far continuare l’impresa e visto che io non intendo più pagare da sola,chi si offre di  salvare la baracca si metta a lavorare .
Io i prestiti ci tengo che vengano restituiti (altrimenti sarebbero regali) e restituisco a mia volta.
Chiedi al caro papero se in tribunale finiscono tutti a buffetti sulle guance .In genere i debiti a casa mia si pagano,e pure con gli interessi ,fosse anche per dimostrare che il patto qualcosa vale .


----------



## mistral (12 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tu non ti preoccupare di me. Preoccupati di te e di quanto sei chiusa in gabbia. Io lo so come la mia vita. E in effetti è esattamente come la racconto. La tua vita invece, la come la racconti tu, fa schifo. Fai un po' tu.


Ma infatti io penso che la tua vita così come la racconti faccia davvero schifo.Io almeno non ho un personaggio da interpretare per forza per essere all’altezza di mio marito e del club del cucito e non soffro di senso di inadeguatezza nei suoi confronti.
In ogni caso non calza,perché te la canti e te la suoni basandoti sull’immagine falsa che riesci a dare a chi ti sta intorno.
Bisognerebbe leggere tua moglie cosa dice di te dopo l’eventuale scoperta ma così ,con lei che ti ama tantissimo perché pensa che incarni papà orso alla perfezione,non vale nulla come paragone.
Ti assicuro che tirerebbe fuori tutta una serie di rospi che non sapeva nemmeno di avere e se è anche solo un centesimo di come ci tieni sempre tanto a raccontarla, te la farebbe pagare con i controcazzi e il suo paparino ti farebbe tornare dritto filato al tuo livello di partenza.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma infatti io penso che la tua vita così come la racconti faccia davvero schifo.Io almeno non ho un personaggio da interpretare per forza per essere all’altezza di mio marito e del club del cucito e non soffro di senso di inadeguatezza nei suoi confronti.
> In ogni caso non calza,perché te la canti e te la suoni basandoti sull’immagine falsa che riesci a dare a chi ti sta intorno.
> Bisognerebbe leggere tua moglie cosa dice di te dopo l’eventuale scoperta ma così ,con lei che ti ama tantissimo perché pensa che incarni papà orso alla perfezione,non vale nulla come paragone.
> Ti assicuro che tirerebbe fuori tutta una serie di rospi che non sapeva nemmeno di avere e se è anche solo un centesimo di come ci tieni sempre tanto a raccontarla, te la farebbe pagare con i controcazzi e il suo paparino ti farebbe tornare dritto filato al tuo livello di partenza.


Che c'entra quel poveraccio di mio suocero adesso? Mica lavoro per lui, dio me ne scampi. Continuo a ritenerti una persona veramente stupida. Vedi, mica mi dà fastidio che tu ti sia fatta una rappresentazione completamente a tuo uso e consumo della mia vita. Lo fanno in tanti, una in più che non riesce a raffigurarsi nemmeno come vive la gente normale fuori dal disagio da forum (o da paesello), non è che fa la differenza. Papà orso, il personaggio, tutta roba già vista. Era quasi meglio quel coglione di oscuro con le storie sul generale. Ho detto quasi.
Il tuo problema dal mio punto di vista, non sta nel fatto che tu guardi il collo mio, quanto che sputi sulle storie degli altri per non prendere in considerazione la tua.
Però sei qui.
Torni qui, sempre.
A dire sempre le stesse cose.
A cercare di chiedere l'attenzione degli altri sempre su questioni esaurite da anni.
Ogni cazzo di volta che un cornuto nuovo apre un thread per raccontare delle corna sue, arrivi a cercare di riportare l'attenzione sui cazzi tuoi facendo i paragoni con la tua storia dal giorno della marmotta.
E quando gli altri ti dicono che sei bloccata ti caghi sotto al solo pensiero di poter cambiare idea, e reagisci mordendo come un chihuahua chiuso all'angolo.
Ma non ti vedi quanto sei piccola?
La tua rabbia, quella di cui parli qua dentro, è solo mancanza di controllo. Sulla tua vita e sulla vita degli altri.
Prima Fai pace col fatto che non conti un cazzo, prima diventerai una persona migliore.
Una domanda, seria. Se tuo marito morisse oggi, mentre sta ancora pagando il debito in comode rate, prima che tu possa aver estinto la tua inestinguibile sede di sangue, dopo un bel funerale composto che per carità la gente chiacchiera, cosa faresti?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> se è anche solo un centesimo di come ci tieni sempre tanto a raccontarla, te la farebbe pagare con i controcazzi


Non assicurare. Ci sono mentalità che non ti è dato comprendere. La legittima, probabilmente ma non ne sono nemmeno sicuro, mi priverebbe di ciò che voglio di più da lei. Lei. Semplicemente in caso non mi perdonasse, mi punirebbe smettendo di essere quello che è. Cioè il centro dell'universo.
Per come la conosco piangerebbe qualcosa come 20 minuti in tutto.
Poi inizierebbe a pensare a domani.
Lasciandomi solo come uno stronzo.
E se si comportasse diversamente da così, tutto sommato non avrei perso nulla. Se si comportasse diversamente da così, la scaricherei senza rimorsi e senza rimpianti in 5 minuti. Ma per fortuna so chi ho scelto.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Io i prestiti ci tengo che vengano restituiti (altrimenti sarebbero regali).


Ma pure io eh?

Ma se so on anticipo che non verranno restituiti, ci tengo al fegato e a non vivere con la carogna addosso.
10 giorni di ritardo mi bastarono x capire..

E te lo dico con grande schiettezza:

Il tuo debito non sarà MAI ripagato

Il giorno in cui dirai: "è finita! Sono stata RISARCITA!!!" ..

Non arriverà mai MAI

Ricordalo MAI


----------



## Marjanna (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> macchè,mio marito la prima cosa che mi disse e che continua a pensare,credo,è stata di prendermela con lui che l’altra era solo una pedina.
> Che poi vedere come lo ha trattato abbia fatto venire voglia anche e lui di fargli passare una parvenza di brutto momento,ci sta.
> Per il resto io ho trovato molto liberatorio il dirgli in faccia tutto ciò che pensavo di lui,visto che gli avevo anche comunicato la decisione di prendere la mia strada.
> Chi ha chiesto una chance di rimediare e cambiare le cose è stato lui,io ho messo le mie condizioni anche abbastanza eccessive con la convinzione che se la battesse a gambe levate .
> Si è difeso piuttosto bene ed è stato il,primo motivo di stupore da parte mia.


Mi manca un passaggio, non so se sia stato scritto altrove. Ma l'amante che ha fatto a lui?
Ho letto che pubblicava le foto di "family love" quando lui era al pronto soccorso, ma lo sapeva che lui era al pronto soccorso? Hai mai pensato che pubblicasse quelle foto per se, per vendere quella parvenza a se (visto che comunque ha vissuto una perdita in qualche modo) a fronte della fine del rapporto con tuo marito causa scoperta? Se con la scoperta da parte di tuo marito sono cambiati gli equilibri, i suoi di lei non sono mai cambiati. Forse ho perso dei passaggi e mi manca un pezzo, ma più volte hai scritto che anche tuo marito aveva di che vendicarsi con lei.


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> macchè,mio marito la prima cosa che mi disse e che continua a pensare,credo,è stata di prendermela con lui che l’altra era solo una pedina.
> Che poi vedere come lo ha trattato abbia fatto venire voglia anche e lui di fargli passare una parvenza di brutto momento,ci sta.
> Per il resto io ho trovato molto liberatorio il dirgli in faccia tutto ciò che pensavo di lui,visto che gli avevo anche comunicato la decisione di prendere la mia strada.
> Chi ha chiesto una chance di rimediare e cambiare le cose è stato lui,io ho messo le mie condizioni anche abbastanza eccessive con la convinzione che se la battesse a gambe levate .
> Si è difeso piuttosto bene ed è stato il,primo motivo di stupore da parte mia.



Non avrebbe potuto dirti direttamente di prendertela con lei.
Sarebbe stato proprio scemo. Però coi fatti ha ottenuto il risultato di passare come  "vittima" della amante brutta e cattiva. E su quello avete stretto una sorta di complicità. Che personalmente sarebbe stata l'ultima delle cose che avrei voluto. Parlarne con lui e concordare sul fatto che fosse una stronza.
Le tue condizioni  "abbastanza eccessive" mi danno appunto l'immagine che hai dato anche tu: tante  "rate". Laddove non solo credo pure io che non si possa passare una vita a  "rimediare" da una parte, e ad incassare un risarcimento dall'altra.
Anche se poi nulla cambia nel fatto. E' proprio l'idea di riscuotere, che all'inizio ci sta anche tutta, ma dopo acquista ben diverso significato. Immagina di stare facendo che ne so... Un viaggio bellissimo con tuo marito. Immagina ora lui intento a risarcirti e tu a prendere. E trasfondi questa immagine nella immagine del viaggio. Non te la rovina?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi manca un passaggio, non so se sia stato scritto altrove. Ma l'amante che ha fatto a lui?
> Ho letto che pubblicava le foto di "family love" quando lui era al pronto soccorso, ma lo sapeva che lui era al pronto soccorso? Hai mai pensato che pubblicasse quelle foto per se, per vendere quella parvenza a se (visto che comunque ha vissuto una perdita in qualche modo) a fronte della fine del rapporto con tuo marito causa scoperta? Se con la scoperta da parte di tuo marito sono cambiati gli equilibri, i suoi di lei non sono mai cambiati. Forse ho perso dei passaggi e mi manca un pezzo, ma più volte hai scritto che anche tuo marito aveva di che vendicarsi con lei.


Ma infatti anche il processo trasformazione dell'amante dell'origine di tutti i mali del mondo di suo ha parecchio di sega mentale stile Misery non deve morire...


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non avrebbe potuto dirti direttamente di prendertela con lei.
> Sarebbe stato proprio scemo. Però coi fatti ha ottenuto il risultato di passare come  "vittima" della amante brutta e cattiva. E su quello avete stretto una sorta di complicità. Che personalmente sarebbe stata l'ultima delle cose che avrei voluto. Parlarne con lui e concordare sul fatto che fosse una stronza.
> Le tue condizioni  "abbastanza eccessive" mi danno appunto l'immagine che hai dato anche tu: tante  "rate". Laddove non solo credo pure io che non si possa passare una vita a  "rimediare" da una parte, e ad incassare un risarcimento dall'altra.
> Anche se poi nulla cambia nel fatto. E' proprio l'idea di riscuotere, che all'inizio ci sta anche tutta, ma dopo acquista ben diverso significato. Immagina di stare facendo che ne so... Un viaggio bellissimo con tuo marito. Immagina ora lui intento a risarcirti e tu a prendere. E trasfondi questa immagine nella immagine del viaggio. Non te la rovina?


Se la rovina no dipende in modo determinante Da che cosa era il loro rapporto prima.


----------



## Foglia (12 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se la rovina no dipende in modo determinante Da che cosa era il loro rapporto prima.


Non è bello passare la vita ad essere risarcito. Comunque.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è bello passare la vita ad essere risarcito. Comunque.


Non lo escludo a priori. Certo che se dopo svariati anni che viene risarcito ancora ti girano le palle a questa maniera, il risarcimento non è la strada più intelligente.


----------



## Foglia (13 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non lo escludo a priori. Certo che se dopo svariati anni che viene risarcito ancora ti girano le palle a questa maniera, il risarcimento non è la strada più intelligente.


Però volevo dire un'altra cosa.

Un conto è vivere e percepire periodicamente un risarcimento  (meglio indennizzo) , una sorta di vitalizio strumentale al tuo andare avanti.
Altro conto e' impostare la vita in funzione di quel risarcimento, il che porta un significato ben diverso dal primo esempio. Un viaggio rovinato da te stesso, fondamentalmente.
Non che in sé sia negativo ricevere un vitalizio.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però volevo dire un'altra cosa.
> 
> Un conto è vivere e percepire periodicamente un risarcimento  (meglio indennizzo) , una sorta di vitalizio strumentale al tuo andare avanti.
> Altro conto e' impostare la vita in funzione di quel risarcimento, il che porta un significato ben diverso dal primo esempio. Un viaggio rovinato da te stesso, fondamentalmente.
> Non che in sé sia negativo ricevere un vitalizio.


Ma i vitalizi affettivi non credo che esistano

E se esistono non so come funzionano, e soprattutto QUANTO funzionino

Non solo.. ogni volta che riscuoto, è un rinovellare il fatto che c'è il debito

E dopo 2 ore che ho riscosso penso già alla prossima rata

E non arriva mai la rata finale 

ma c'è sempre "la prossima rata"


----------



## Foglia (13 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma i vitalizi affettivi non credo che esistano
> 
> E se esistono non so come funzionano, e soprattutto QUANTO funzionino
> 
> ...


Credo che ciò che dici tu sia veramente demandato alla individualità.

Per te, non esiste risarcimento, sicché preferisci uno stralcio. Altri magari vogliono vedere un impegno tangibile dell'altro nel rimediare, e lo vogliono appunto in qualche modo "toccare". Come tutti i danni cd. "esistenziali", anche il tradimento non può avere risarcimento per  "restituzione". Ha al massimo un  "ristoro". Ti dirò, come ho già scritto: avessi necessità di toccare quel ristoro, chiederei soldi  . E poi ci farei quello che voglio. E poi ancora punto e accapo, ognuno con le proprie acquisite consapevolezze.


----------



## mistral (13 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi manca un passaggio, non so se sia stato scritto altrove. Ma l'amante che ha fatto a lui?
> Ho letto che pubblicava le foto di "family love" quando lui era al pronto soccorso, ma lo sapeva che lui era al pronto soccorso? Hai mai pensato che pubblicasse quelle foto per se, per vendere quella parvenza a se (visto che comunque ha vissuto una perdita in qualche modo) a fronte della fine del rapporto con tuo marito causa scoperta? Se con la scoperta da parte di tuo marito sono cambiati gli equilibri, i suoi di lei non sono mai cambiati. Forse ho perso dei passaggi e mi manca un pezzo, ma più volte hai scritto che anche tuo marito aveva di che vendicarsi con lei.


Lei non è stata scoperta.Ovvio che ha cercato di non cambiare gli equilibri .
La storia di Family Love è una sciocchezza confronto al resto è non è questo che ha fatto venir voglia di appenderla al muro.
È un episodio che ho ricordato  solo per sottolineare il fatto che raccontava di essere sull’olrlo del divorzio e di non aver più nulla da condividere con il marito ,mentre su un social che mio marito non aveva e che quindi non vedeva,lei postava altro e si è legato al  discorso sulla   mostrizzazione messa in atto per giustificare le azioni meno buone  ,in questo caso il tradimento,ma a quanto pare la mostrizzazione non corrisponde sempre alla realtà .
Qui ormai lo sanno anche i muri che le parole tra amanti spesso lasciano il tempo che trovano ma immagino che in questo caso per  chi aveva preso a cuore la povera Biancaneve,un attimo di destabilizzazione l’abbia avuta.Se una relazione  fa leva su certi punti ,sapere che erano ad uso e consumo della stessa ,magari lascia un po’ di sgomento in chi è stato sincero .


----------



## Skorpio (13 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> .In genere i debiti a casa mia si pagano,e pure con gli interessi ,fosse anche per dimostrare che il patto qualcosa vale .


Il giorno che, dopo aver "riscosso una rata" verrai e scriverai un solo post (uno solo) in cui manifesterai tutto il "bello" procuratoti da quanto appena riscosso, lanciando baci e fiori a destra e a manca, pervasa da un insostenibile benessere, allora inizierò (forse) a dubitare delle mie convinzioni sui debiti e sulle rate, nelle relazioni.

Anche durasse un solo giorno.

Ma quel post, dal gennaio 2016 che sono iscritto qui, ancora devo leggerlo


----------



## Foglia (13 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il giorno che, dopo aver "riscosso una rata" verrai e scriverai un solo post (uno solo) in cui manifesterai tutto il "bello" procuratoti da quanto appena riscosso, lanciando baci e fiori a destra e a manca, pervasa da un insostenibile benessere, allora inizierò (forse) a dubitare delle mie convinzioni sui debiti e sulle rate, nelle relazioni.
> 
> Anche durasse un solo giorno.
> 
> Ma quel post, dal gennaio 2016 che sono iscritto qui, ancora devo leggerlo


Ma non credo che debba arrivare ad essere  "inebriata". Ha chiarito le ragioni per cui lei chiama  "rate" quello che è un semplice. (mica troppo semplice) cambio degli equilibri tra loro due. Non sono  "effetti speciali", le richieste che mirano a stabilire che da un momento in avanti cio' che prima era lecito solo per una parte, lo diviene per entrambe.

Però questo è stato oggetto di non poca confusione anche da parte mia: credevo che davvero lei avesse pretese. Queste cose non le leggo sotto forma di  "pretesa". Se non nel senso che per dare loro un senso, occorreva una  "cesura". Questa cesura e' stato il tradimento di lui. Sul distacco emotivo, e sui confini di questo e della rabbia, saprà lei cosa  "regge". Io non reggerei l'attesa e il monitoraggio di un rapporto paritario. Non più. Ma e' altro discorso.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non credo che debba arrivare ad essere  "inebriata". Ha chiarito le ragioni per cui lei chiama  "rate" quello che è un semplice. (mica troppo semplice) cambio degli equilibri tra loro due. Non sono  "effetti speciali", le richieste che mirano a stabilire che da un momento in avanti cio' che prima era lecito solo per una parte, lo diviene per entrambe.
> 
> Però questo è stato oggetto di non poca confusione anche da parte mia: credevo che davvero lei avesse pretese. Queste cose non le leggo sotto forma di  "pretesa". Se non nel senso che per dare loro un senso, occorreva una  "cesura". Questa cesura e' stato il tradimento di lui. Sul distacco emotivo, e sui confini di questo e della rabbia, saprà lei cosa  "regge". Io non reggerei l'attesa e il monitoraggio di un rapporto paritario. Non più. Ma e' altro discorso.


Essere inebriata sarebbe troppo

Mi basterebbe leggere il "piacere e il benessere" di un paio di post, conseguenti a una "rata" appena riscossa

Giusto una mezza giornata di sole


----------



## Foglia (13 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Essere inebriata sarebbe troppo
> 
> Mi basterebbe leggere il "piacere e il benessere" di un paio di post, conseguenti a una "rata" appena riscossa
> 
> Giusto una mezza giornata di sole


La percepisco forte e chiara pure io, quella rabbia.

Ma a sto punto non credo che siano le  "rate".

Credo che sia la domanda  "che cazzo gli ho lasciato fare?" che bussa alla coscienza.


----------



## mistral (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La percepisco forte e chiara pure io, quella rabbia.
> 
> Ma a sto punto non credo che siano le  "rate".
> 
> Credo che sia la domanda  "che cazzo gli ho lasciato fare?" che bussa alla coscienza.


Esatto.
E quella,a prescindere dal risarcimento quotidiano,ci metterà parecchio a sedarsi in me.Almeno fino  a quando non vedrò più intorno a me i danni diretti ed indiretti causati da tutta questa storia.
È difficile spiegare il dramma che emerge  quando una persona ad un certo punto “vede” tutto il disastro  e tutto andare a rotoli .Tra le altre cose credo sia sprofondato in una sorta di depressione .
Per oltre due anni per esempio non è più stato in grado di lavorare ,ha incasinato preventivi a 5 zeri,una marea di soldi persi ,non capiva più niente ,crisi di vario tipo,pavor notturni e chi più ne ha più ne metta..e anche lì ho dovuto essere quella che regge tutto e tutti.
Lui nella mente aveva solo spazio  per il terrore di non essere perdonato e di essere allontanato ,oltre allo starmi sempre addosso per paura che me ne andassi.
Quindi cari miei,la bici è  passata  a lui che io di pedalare per due mi sono rotta .
Direi che  tra lo stare insieme raccogliendo i frutti dell'impegno e lo stare insieme scaricando il barile come prima,preferisco la prima opzione .


----------



## mistral (13 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Essere inebriata sarebbe troppo
> 
> Mi basterebbe leggere il "piacere e il benessere" di un paio di post, conseguenti a una "rata" appena riscossa
> 
> Giusto una mezza giornata di sole


In realtà quando vedo le cose andare bene grazie alla sua inversione di marcia ,ne ricavo una bella soddisfazione e sopratutto TRANQUILLITÀ.
E per chi è stato  anni con un irresponsabile che non pensa mai al futuro è una cosa grandiosa.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Esatto.
> E quella,a prescindere dal risarcimento quotidiano,ci metterà parecchio a sedarsi in me.Almeno fino  a quando non vedrò più intorno a me i danni diretti ed indiretti causati da tutta questa storia.
> È difficile spiegare il dramma che emerge  quando una persona ad un certo punto “vede” tutto il disastro  e tutto andare a rotoli .Tra le altre cose credo sia sprofondato in una sorta di depressione .
> Per oltre due anni per esempio non è più stato in grado di lavorare ,ha incasinato preventivi a 5 zeri,una marea di soldi persi ,non capiva più niente ,crisi di vario tipo,pavor notturni e chi più ne ha più ne metta..e anche lì ho dovuto essere quella che regge tutto e tutti.
> ...


E' impressionante però la descrizione che fai di sto uomo. Ma ad un certo punto, dal momento che hai deciso di continuare ed è tuo compagno, hai provato a tranquillizzarlo sul fatto che non l'avresti lasciato?
Spero la depressione sia risolta. Non son robe belle.


----------



## mistral (13 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' impressionante però la descrizione che fai di sto uomo. Ma ad un certo punto, dal momento che hai deciso di continuare ed è tuo compagno, hai provato a tranquillizzarlo sul fatto che non l'avresti lasciato?
> Spero la depressione sia risolta. Non son robe belle.


Forse il ricordare che tra alti e bassi e storielle adolescenziali,siamo insieme da quando avevamo 15 anni rende l’idea di cosa poteva significare per lui l’essere lasciato .
Non credo abbia grandi ricordi della sua vita in cui non fossi presente io.
Riguardo la presunta depressione,per come è ripartito direi che il buco nero sia sempre più lontano.
Sulla paura di essere lasciato sa che se non l’ho fatto allora,forse ora che le cose vanno bene ne ho ancora meno motivi e non gioco assolutamente con questa altalena .
Ma è geloso e vede sempre possibili soggetti di cui mi potrei invaghire spinta anche da ciò che ha fatto lui.Lo vede come un incentivo ,un vantaggio che mi ha servito direttamente lui.
Ma con questa paura se la deve vedere lui perché non credo proprio di potergli garantire che mai perderei  la testa per un altro uomo ,come non me lo può garantire lui è non mi interessa proprio fargli fare giurin giureretto su aspetti imprevedibili .


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Essere inebriata sarebbe troppo
> 
> Mi basterebbe leggere il "piacere e il benessere" di un paio di post, conseguenti a una "rata" appena riscossa
> 
> Giusto una mezza giornata di sole


Ma perché, tu l'hai mai vista scrivere di altro? Lei entra qui soltanto quando ha bisogno di fare discarica emotiva sul malcapitato di turno che la sta sentire. E che investe tempo su di lei.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Forse il ricordare che tra alti e bassi e storielle adolescenziali,siamo insieme da quando avevamo 15 anni rende l’idea di cosa poteva significare per lui l’essere lasciato .
> Non credo abbia grandi ricordi della sua vita in cui non fossi presente io.
> Riguardo la presunta depressione,per come è ripartito direi che il buco nero sia sempre più lontano.
> Sulla paura di essere lasciato sa che se non l’ho fatto allora,forse ora che le cose vanno bene ne ho ancora meno motivi e non gioco assolutamente con questa altalena .
> ...


1) insieme da quando avevate 15 anni, credo che oggi sia un amore genitoriale il vostro. Una famiglia d'origine alla quale si sente l'appartenenza.Ovvio che la depressione si possa identificare come una eventuale perdita di quest'ancora. In sintesi si sente protetto se dentro il rapporto. 
2) la gelosia certamente la provochi tu . Ne sono certa. Mi sono trovata nella medesima situazione ed ero io a non sentirmi più vincolata e lo si capiva benissimo. Da qui la paura di lui di perdere il suo porto sicuro.


----------



## Foglia (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 1) insieme da quando avevate 15 anni, credo che oggi sia un amore genitoriale il vostro. Una famiglia d'origine alla quale si sente l'appartenenza.Ovvio che la depressione si possa identificare come una eventuale perdita di quest'ancora. In sintesi si sente protetto se dentro il rapporto.
> 2) la gelosia certamente la provochi tu . Ne sono certa. Mi sono trovata nella medesima situazione ed ero io a non sentirmi più vincolata e lo si capiva benissimo. Da qui la paura di lui di perdere il suo porto sicuro.


Come ti spieghi il fatto che un uomo che si è addivanato a tempi record sul divano, chiuso in modo quasi ossessivo, refrattario alle uscite, agli spostamenti, alle frenesie, pigro eccetera abbia coltivato l'occasione di frequentare una amante?


----------



## oriente70 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come ti spieghi il fatto che un uomo che si è addivanato a tempi record sul divano, chiuso in modo quasi ossessivo, refrattario alle uscite, agli spostamenti, alle frenesie, pigro eccetera abbia coltivato l'occasione di frequentare una amante?


Perché si è addivanato con la consorte mica con l'amante.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma perché, tu l'hai mai vista scrivere di altro? Lei entra qui soltanto quando ha bisogno di fare discarica emotiva sul malcapitato di turno che la sta sentire. E che investe tempo su di lei.


È questo bisogno di rinovellare sempre uno status in ogni occasione, che a me mi sconcerta

Mi ricordo in altre forme, che lo faceva a quei tempi, qualche ragazza sui 17/18 anni, che ti infilava il fatto che aveva il ragazzo in ogni dove..

"Si perché il mio ragazzo, e perché io ho il mio ragazzo.. e anche il mio ragazzo.. il mio ragazzo dice.. eh.. il mio ragazzo si incazzerebbe.."

Rinovellare .. rinovellare sempre.. 

Si può anche guardare la vita senza bisogno di infilarci a tutti i costi il ragazzo.. o un corno del passato..

Si può anche disancorarsi dalla propria vita e liberarsi .. 

Io non capisco davvero. Ma davvero


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È questo bisogno di rinovellare sempre uno status in ogni occasione, che a me mi sconcerta
> 
> Mi ricordo in altre forme, che lo faceva a quei tempi, qualche ragazza sui 17/18 anni, che ti infilava il fatto che aveva il ragazzo in ogni dove..
> 
> ...


Sfondi una porta aperta. Lo sai che io la gente che si coccola i traumi per farsi compatire non la posso soffrire.


----------



## Foglia (14 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Esatto.
> E quella,a prescindere dal risarcimento quotidiano,ci metterà parecchio a sedarsi in me.Almeno fino  a quando non vedrò più intorno a me i danni diretti ed indiretti causati da tutta questa storia.
> È difficile spiegare il dramma che emerge  quando una persona ad un certo punto “vede” tutto il disastro  e tutto andare a rotoli .Tra le altre cose credo sia sprofondato in una sorta di depressione .
> Per oltre due anni per esempio non è più stato in grado di lavorare ,ha incasinato preventivi a 5 zeri,una marea di soldi persi ,non capiva più niente ,crisi di vario tipo,pavor notturni e chi più ne ha più ne metta..e anche lì ho dovuto essere quella che regge tutto e tutti.
> ...


Però tu continui a spostare quel "dramma" al di fuori di te.
Cioè sulle conseguenze esterne della tua reazione.
La domanda"ma cosa mi sono lasciata fare?" non ha colpevoli. Ma una responsabile, che sei tu. Lascia stare per un momento lui e la gestione delle sue colpe. E pensa a te che hai avuto un risveglio che, per quanto brusco, ti ha evitato di passare la vita in silenzio.
Tante volte sotto l'egida che  "i panni sporchi devono essere lavati solo in famiglia" ho visto intere vite passate a  "tenere duro", per che cosa alla fine poi non si sa. Forse il tuo e' uno dei pochi casi in cui il fatto di non tenere più duro ha provocato una reazione costruttiva nell'altro. Però il tutto può funzionare se tu sei in grado di mollare non l'uomo depresso, ma la parte di te che davanti all'uomo depresso dice  "visto che te lo avevo detto!". E' una esclamazione che non devi rivolgere a lui, ma a te. Per poi uscirne senza la rabbia dovuta al fatto che resta per te una domanda che non trova spiegazione nella immaturità  (che ammucchi tutta addosso a lui). E' successo. Ti sei lasciata trattare da inferiore. Ti sei sentita inferiore in nome di quel "tenere duro" in nome del quale non sei ne' la prima ne' l'ultima ad avere orientato una parte della vita. E non ci sono "rate" che te la restituiscono, ne' lui non sarà mai in grado di farlo. Il suo nuovo atteggiamento deve fare stare bene lui. Tu che hai capito cosa non faceva stare bene tea questo punto hai l'opportunità di perdonare te stessa e andare avanti. Se - tolte le proiezioni  - ti accorgi che il suo stare male e' ostativo al tuo stare bene, allora rivaluterai senza paura e senza paraventi. Non tutto FUNZIONA in equilibrio a condizione di reciprocità semplicemente in quanto come diceva anche  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]  siamo tutti diversi, ma non solo all'esterno, anche e soprattutto all'interno della coppia. Perciò la stessa cosa  (piglio l'esempio della libertà di avere hobby, o al limite anche amanti) può pesare per 100 a te e per 10 a lui. La "parità" e' tra soggetti alla pari, e in primis sono alla pari quando entrambi stanno bene.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come ti spieghi il fatto che un uomo che si è addivanato a tempi record sul divano, chiuso in modo quasi ossessivo, refrattario alle uscite, agli spostamenti, alle frenesie, pigro eccetera abbia coltivato l'occasione di frequentare una amante?


Perchè era un periodo che faceva un lavoro non di ufficio. 
A lui pesano le incombenze familiarui , in generale tutte le incombenze. Se una cosa gli piace il tempo lo trova, ma non deve essere molto impegnativa.
Cosa penso? poi magari è un viaggio tutto mio.
Orari sballati che lo avrebbero portato a casa e occuparsi proprio di quello che non voleva.
Trovato la solita separata dolce, sfortunata ect.... lei commessa in un negozio, il gioco è fatto. 
Lui si è sempre sentito messo da parte. Cosa vuol dire,che tra lavoro e figli piccoli le attenzioni per lui non erano totali.
le cose precipitano quando invece di aiutare , ti rifiuti e ti chiudi.
Ricordo una volta che mi ero dovuta trattenere al lavoro, lo avevo chiamato e detto di fare intanto il bagno al pargolo.
Sai cosa fece? Telefonò a sua mamma la fece venire a casa a fare il bagnetto al piccolo.
Qunado rientrai lui era davanti alla tv, e mia suocera in bagno a accuparsi della prole.
Ora io avrò anche sbagliato in molte cose. Ma sono sempre più convinta che io per lui sono stata un accasarsi sicuro. Non mi ha scelto a caso.


----------



## mistral (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Perchè era un periodo che faceva un lavoro non di ufficio.
> A lui pesano le incombenze familiarui , in generale tutte le incombenze. Se una cosa gli piace il tempo lo trova, ma non deve essere molto impegnativa.
> Cosa penso? poi magari è un viaggio tutto mio.
> Orari sballati che lo avrebbero portato a casa e occuparsi proprio di quello che non voleva.
> ...


All’inizio ci ha provato anche lui a subappaltare le rogne a sua madre,io storcevo il naso e mia suocera si sconvolgeva che lui magari lavasse il pavimentoe e non la chiamasse in soccorso. .Per il resto no,è molto attivo a casa e fa davvero tutto ,che sia idraulico ,falegname ,elettricista o imbianchino.Coltiva come anti stress un piccolo orto che ci da primizie e si è comprato un’incubatrice per far schiudere uova di galline di razze molto particolari che producono uova spettacolari:rotfl:A volte cucina,non riordina ma almeno ha imparato a non lasciare assolutamente disordine .Le faccende di casa quasi zero ma di quello non mi preoccupo .
Quindi non è della sua inattività che mi lamento.Anzi.


----------



## mistral (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 1) insieme da quando avevate 15 anni, credo che oggi sia un amore genitoriale il vostro. Una famiglia d'origine alla quale si sente l'appartenenza.Ovvio che la depressione si possa identificare come una eventuale perdita di quest'ancora. In sintesi si sente protetto se dentro il rapporto.
> 2) la gelosia certamente la provochi tu . Ne sono certa. Mi sono trovata nella medesima situazione ed ero io a non sentirmi più vincolata e lo si capiva benissimo. Da qui la paura di lui di perdere il suo porto sicuro.


No,è geloso di suo.Lo è sempre stato ,non provoco ma non intendo difendermi solo perché non sono un cesso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> No,è geloso di suo.Lo è sempre stato ,non provoco ma non intendo difendermi solo perché non sono un cesso.


anche quando aveva l'altra?


----------



## mistral (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche quando aveva l'altra?


Quando aveva l’altra aveva una gelosia rabbiosa per la mia indifferenza che lui attribuiva ad una mia presunta relazione .Io ero indifferente perché non lo sopportavo più anche per il suo modo di fare di quel periodo.


----------



## Serafina (25 Marzo 2019)

Ed eccomi qui ad aggiornarvi. 
Quanto è passato? Un mese forse? Due? 
La mia vita ha preso la piega che doveva. Si è "accomodata" letteralmente. 

Io e F.  ci vediamo sempre più spesso. Lui è andato via di casa. Ha messo il punto. Non per me, ma perché con la biondina era finita da tempo, prima che arrivasse il mio ex marito, prima che arrivassi io. 
Pare che lei e il mio ex non si vedano più... pare che lei gli abbia rimproverato il fatto di aver perso il suo pollo da spennare. Se mio marito non si fosse fatto scoprire, se io non lo avessi piantato in asso, se... se... se...
Desponsabilizzarsi, sempre e comunque.
Io? Io non ho progetti per il futuro. Non ora. 

A volte penso a mio marito, mi manca, ma non tornerei indietro mai. Non più. Vivo, sono serena e mi pago di questo tpore primaverile. 

Chi vivrà...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Ed eccomi qui ad aggiornarvi.
> Quanto è passato? Un mese forse? Due?
> La mia vita ha preso la piega che doveva. Si è "accomodata" letteralmente.
> 
> ...


Evoluzione positiva :up:


----------



## void (25 Marzo 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Ed eccomi qui ad aggiornarvi.
> Quanto è passato? Un mese forse? Due?
> La mia vita ha preso la piega che doveva. Si è "accomodata" letteralmente.
> 
> ...


La primavera è una bella stagione, la natura si risveglia dal torpore, in punta di piedi, con lentezza. Alcuni gemme sbocciano e poi fanno frutto, altre solo fiori. Entrambe servono.
Gioisci del momento. Buona strada.[emoji106]

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lara3 (25 Marzo 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Forse il ricordare che tra alti e bassi e storielle adolescenziali,siamo insieme da quando avevamo 15 anni rende l’idea di cosa poteva significare per lui l’essere lasciato .
> Non credo abbia grandi ricordi della sua vita in cui non fossi presente io.
> Riguardo la presunta depressione,per come è ripartito direi che il buco nero sia sempre più lontano.
> Sulla paura di essere lasciato sa che se non l’ho fatto allora,forse ora che le cose vanno bene ne ho ancora meno motivi e non gioco assolutamente con questa altalena .
> ...


 quoto


----------



## Lara3 (25 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' impressionante però la descrizione che fai di sto uomo. Ma ad un certo punto, dal momento che hai deciso di continuare ed è tuo compagno, hai provato a tranquillizzarlo sul fatto che non l'avresti lasciato?
> Spero la depressione sia risolta. Non son robe belle.


Tranquillizzarlo sul fatto di non lasciarlo ??
Ma come può pretendere di essere tranquillizzato su una cosa che neanche lui ha saputo garantire.
In una coppia di tradito e traditore non si ha più quell’innocenza di credere all’amore eterno.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Marzo 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Ed eccomi qui ad aggiornarvi.
> Quanto è passato? Un mese forse? Due?
> La mia vita ha preso la piega che doveva. Si è "accomodata" letteralmente.
> 
> ...


pare che ciascuno  abbia avuto ciò che si meritava, come conseguenza delle proprie azioni ..
Mi spiace per i vostri bimbi ...


----------



## Serafina (25 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> pare che ciascuno  abbia avuto ciò che si meritava, come conseguenza delle proprie azioni ..
> Mi spiace per i vostri bimbi ...


Grazie. Sì, direi di sì. I bimbi, inutile nasconderlo, hanno sofferto moltissimo, ma per ragioni forse diverse da quel che potreste immaginare.
Li faccio seguire da prima, da quando mi sono ammalata, da una pedagogista. 
Loro sono piccoli e faticano a razionalizzare. Introiettano e proiettano. Per loro è stato traumatico più veder soffrire me, ancora e poi ancora, che apprendere che il papà cambiava casa. Lo vedono quotidianamente. Sono stata chiara con lui e con tutti...
Finisce il rapporto di coppia, non la responsabilità genitoriale.


----------



## Jacaranda (25 Marzo 2019)

Serafina ha detto:


> Grazie. Sì, direi di sì. I bimbi, inutile nasconderlo, hanno sofferto moltissimo, ma per ragioni forse diverse da quel che potreste immaginare.
> Li faccio seguire da prima, da quando mi sono ammalata, da una pedagogista.
> Loro sono piccoli e faticano a razionalizzare. Introiettano e proiettano. Per loro è stato traumatico più veder soffrire me, ancora e poi ancora, che apprendere che il papà cambiava casa. Lo vedono quotidianamente. Sono stata chiara con lui e con tutti...
> Finisce il rapporto di coppia, non la responsabilità genitoriale.


Anche se lo vedono quotidianamente ..sentono di non essere più “famiglia”. Inutile negare che possa avere un impatto.
Sai, foste stata una coppia che si tirava i piatti quotidianamente , sarebbe indubbiamente meglio così per loro ....  ma se si pensa che la vostra situazione familiare attuale è  la conseguenza di una deviazione adolescenziale del padre... ci si sente pervadere da una grande tristezza ...


----------



## Serafina (26 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Anche se lo vedono quotidianamente ..sentono di non essere più “famiglia”. Inutile negare che possa avere un impatto.
> Sai, foste stata una coppia che si tirava i piatti quotidianamente , sarebbe indubbiamente meglio così per loro ....  ma se si pensa che la vostra situazione familiare attuale è  la conseguenza di una deviazione adolescenziale del padre... ci si sente pervadere da una grande tristezza ...


Già. Grandissima.

Credo che nell'intimo ognuno di noi (biondina compresa) vorrebbe azzerare tutto. 
Io vorrei le mie speranze, la mia idea di Casa, lui la sua zona grigia che forse non lo era poi così tanto. 

Non si torna indietro. Ne sarà valsa la pena? Mi chiedo quotidianamente se ne sia valsa la pena.


----------

